# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le site web >  Update cataclysmique du forum pour le jeudi 07/04

## Doc TB

Ce jeudi quelque part dans la matinée (plus prés de midi que de 07h du mat'), je vais procéder à une update majeure du code du forum, qui entrainera une indisponibilité comprise entre un peu et beaucoup. Inutile de vous inquiéter si tout est cassé pendant quelques heures donc  ::rolleyes::  . L’objectif étant de migrer vers la nouvelle génération de forum Vbb (la 4) et de vous proposer plein de fonctionnalités top-moumoute que je vous expliquerais plus tard. Heureux fripons. 

PS : Cette mise à jour sera également l’occasion d'une réorganisation de certaines rubriques du forum ainsi que de la modération, mais ceci vous sera expliqué plus amplement bientôt par Mr Sebum et Mr Lust.

----------


## KiwiX

Merci pour l'info. Bon courage pour la mise en place  ::):

----------


## Tiri

Pareil. J'ai hâte de voir la nouvelle version.

----------


## Doc TB

> Pareil. J'ai hâte de voir la nouvelle version.


L'objectif N°1, c'est d'abord de ne pas tout casser  ::mellow::

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Merci en tout cas  ::):

----------


## PurpleSkunk

Bonne nouvelle ! Et bon courage parce que ça doit pas être simple !

----------


## olih

J'attends ça avec impatience  :Bave: .
Et l’explication des nouveautés aussi.

----------


## gros_bidule

Et sans sauvegarde préalable, s'il vous plait ! C'est pour les tapettes les sauvegardes.

----------


## young_nana

Elle a pas déjà eu lieu ? Ce matin vers 10h30, j'essaie de me connecter mais "impossible pendant les 15 prochaines minutes car update du forum en cours, signé Doc TB"...

----------


## Wobak

Car update "pré-cataclysmique". Donc non, c'était la préparation  :;):

----------


## Flyn

Merde, faut que je trouve un truc à faire jeudi matin.

----------


## Say hello

> L'objectif N°1, c'est d'abord de ne pas tout casser



Au pire t'aurais pas un backup sur un Raid5 de DD samsung de même série?  :tired: 
(histoire qu'on 'rigole' au moment critique)

En tout cas je serais curieux de voir ça (si ça foire pas), y'aura de nouvelles fonctionnalités pour la version mobile?

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

> Merde, faut que je trouve un truc à faire jeudi matin.


Jeudi matin, après-midi, soir, vendredi matin, le week-end et les deux prochaines semaines au cas où...

C'est dommage je kiffe bien en ce moment être avec mon laptop dehors sur une chaise longue en écoutant de la zic et en sirotant du thé ( avant 19h30, une binouze après )en lisant les sujets graves et superflus du forum.

----------


## Projet 154

Normalement tout devrait bien se passer pour la MàJ.

Enfin, tant que l'esprit de Half ne vient pas s'immiscer au cours de l'opération.  ::P:   ::ninja:: 

Et merde pour la suite.  :;):

----------


## Ludz

On aura droit à une fonctionnalité recherche potable ?  ::P:

----------


## gros_bidule

Bonne question ! Parce que y'en a marre de se manger des messages de refus du type "désolé, le mot recherché est trop court".
Burn the Search Engine, burn the Search Engine !

----------


## Anton

Google + mots clés > fonction recherche de n'importe quel forum  ::P: 

Et la migration devrait bien se passer, c'est fini le temps des crashs et des écrasements / procédures avortées à cause de BDD trop grosse  :tired: 

Enfin, la plupart du temps  ::ninja::

----------


## MrBoutade

> Google + mots clés > fonction recherche de n'importe quel forum


 Copain.  ::lol:: 
Mais techniquement, c'est quoi ces fonctionnalités top moumoutes ?


Si c'est toi qui t'en charge Doc, on peut espérer une suppression totale du forum sauf de la section Hardwouare ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Anon26492

La version améliore la prise en charge des smartphones/tablettes ?  :Emo:

----------


## znokiss

En tout cas, j'espere que ca ameliorera le rendu sur mon minitel, parce que la, je suis oblige d'utiliser ma calculatrice graphique.

----------


## Doc TB

Je réup le forum en sachant bien qu'il ne contient que le strict minimum pour fonctionner.

Pour le reste, il faudra attendre demain et jusqu'au début de semaine prochaine pour que tout soit opérationnel.  :tired: 

Expect bugs and frustrations...

----------


## Anton

Oh putain le choc graphique et ergonomique  ::mellow::

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Clairement  ::o:

----------


## Doc TB

> Oh putain le choc graphique et ergonomique


Zoulou est en train de refaire le theme CPC...

----------


## pins

Ça sent encore la peinture  ::o:

----------


## Nicouse

C'est quoi la diff' ?  :B):

----------


## Morgoth

Boudiou.  ::O:

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

C'était mieux avant.


























 ::ninja::

----------


## kilfou

Il faut absolument des raccourcis vers les différentes parties du forum en bas. Siouplait.  :Emo:

----------


## Doc TB

> Il faut absolument des raccourcis vers les différentes parties du forum en bas. Siouplait.


Oui oui, il n'y a rien d'implémenté la encore. Patientez un peu pour que tout ça revienne

----------


## Altaic

Waaa trop beau  ::love::  bravo pour cette migration  :;):

----------


## jpjmarti

Il faut tout réapprendre... Je fatigue, bientôt 50 piges ! Il y a un intérêt à tout réapprendre ?

----------


## Phenixy

> Zoulou est en train de refaire le theme CPC...


Nous v'la bien.

----------


## dohogahs

Super tout ça.  ::):

----------


## Projet 154

Oh la vache! On se croirait à une réunion du Parti Soviétique avec ce rouge pétant.  ::O: 

Zoulou vénère Lénine?  ::ninja::

----------


## KiwiX

Super chargé surtout :3

----------


## Dark Fread

Mais que c'est c'est joli  ::wub::

----------


## Graouu

C'est beau sa mère !

----------


## Vader_666

J'allais le dire. Un poil trop chargé.... Mais c'est juste le début. Courage Zoulou !  ::):

----------


## Khalimerot

Oh mon dieu...
MES YEUUUUUUXXXXXXX CA PIQUEEEEEEE.

----------


## Next

:haha:  les vieux cons qui arrivent pas à s'adapter.

----------


## Jasoncarthes

Ouch  ::O:

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Sinon, pour les messages non-lus, les couleurs ne se remarquent pas assez.
De bleu terne à rouge terne, ça ne saute pas assez vite aux yeux, amha.

Sinon ça donne bien.

----------


## Guest14712

Ah !  ::lol:: 

J'aime la nouveauté.  :Cigare:

----------


## tim987

10199803877604_wtf_is_this_shit.jpg

----------


## KiwiX

C'est la deuxième update majeure du forum (ou la troisième) depuis 2006 si je me souviens bien. On s'y fait pas au début et puis ça vient tout seul. Mais là, c'est de l’agression visuelle couplée à des habitudes qui n'existent plus. Un peu de patience mais ça pique :3

----------


## reveur81

Quelle classe.

(sauf le bloc réponse à 100% width, le message se sent tout seul dans ce grand espace.  ::): .

----------


## Acteon

Oula c'est vilain  ::sad::

----------


## gripoil

> Sinon, pour les messages non-lus, les couleurs ne se remarquent pas assez.
> De bleu terne à rouge terne, ça ne saute pas assez vite aux yeux, amha.
> 
> Sinon ça donne bien.


 Surtout pour les daltoniens comme moi avec une sensibilité aux couleurs complètement moisie du slip.

----------


## Altaic

Ouais le rouge est un peu flashy mais c'est quand même la classe.

----------


## Next

Tiens on peut s'envoyer des messages visiteurs,  ::o:  la maj m'aura au moins fait decouvrir quelque chose.

----------


## Flipmode

J' ... J'AI ... DU SANG !!!  :Bave: 

Dolido va adoré ce nouveau forum !

----------


## Heckler Spray

La vache, tu parles d'une maintenance, ce fut long, j'ai cru qu'on vous reverrait pas aujourd'hui...
J'espère que ça valait le coup.  ::|:

----------


## L'invité

Très joli, mais faut vraiment différencier la couleur des icones des topics lu de ceux non lu car je lutte la.  :tired:

----------


## Caca Président

Ben ça ressemble furieusement au premier forum de 2006.

----------


## MrBeaner

C'est pas mal du tout! Et la version standard est moins lourde à charger sur smartphone il me semble.  :;):

----------


## Dark Fread

Par contre vous avez niqué ma signature. Non mais merci, vraiment, après tout ce que j'ai fait vous...

----------


## Kamikaze

Ya moyen d'avoir une skin sombre? Le blanc/rouge flashy me nique les yeux et la skin X86 est laide aussi.

----------


## Oncle_Bob

Ouaah, ça pique, mais c'est zoli et tout. Merci pour le boulot en cours pour nous donner un forum encore plus chouette.  ::):

----------


## mafioso-78

::O:  le choc graphique!
C'est un changement radical.

----------


## GrOsBiLL45

Vraiment sympa le taff effectué  ! Bravo à toute l'équipe  :;):

----------


## Anton

> Très joli, mais faut vraiment différencier la couleur des icones des topics lu de ceux non lu car je lutte la.


 +1

Et virer l'icône "texte" de message par défaut, elle sert vraiment à rien. 
Et virer les alias de catégories qui servent en l'état à rien.
Et éventuellement diminuer quelques icônes (catégories notamment) qui ont l'air à mes yeux un poil énormes cmb.

En bref, bon courage les gars pour la finition  ::lol::

----------


## Sk-flown

C'est moche, ça manque de naturel, c'est trop plein de features dans le champ de vision, je me sens pas à l'aise, première impression au bout de 30sec vraiment négative.

----------


## pingu

Han ! Le fofo va pouvoir m'aider à régler les couleurs de mon écran ! ::ninja::

----------


## dohogahs

Par contre, je m'attendais plutôt à un design proche de celui du site, c'est à dire un design "journal".

D'ailleurs, les couleurs du site ne correspondent pas à 100€ à ceux du forum. Mais bon, chipotage.

----------


## L'invité

> Par contre vous avez niqué ma signature. Non mais merci, vraiment, après tout ce que j'ai fait vous...


 :haha:

----------


## Zebb

Beau travail, camarades!

Soviet_Duck_by_sqrubal.jpg

----------


## J-D

Je saigne des yeux tellement c'est moche.

----------


## Bebealien

Pareil, je trouve que c'est moins lisible qu'avant. Trop next gen pour moi.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

*QUESTION* : demain matin j'arrive au boulot où canardpc.com est bloqué... La redirection forums2.x86-secret.com (il me semble) que j'utilisais jusque là va-t-elle encore fonctionner ? Parce que au taf sans cpc c'est looooooooooooong.

----------


## dohogahs

> *QUESTION* : demain matin j'arrive au boulot où canardpc.com est bloqué... La redirection forums2.x86-secret.com (il me semble) que j'utilisais jusque là va-t-elle encore fonctionner ? Parce que au taf sans cpc c'est looooooooooooong.


Au pire, passe par un proxy.
Celui-ci me sauve bien la vie et il est rapide.

----------


## Edrisch

Ça manque de Lapin.  :Emo:

----------


## kikoro

Doc c'est magnifique!!!!
Sauf qu' aie les yeux ,Doc cela fait mal le blanc.
Mais ,j'ai l'impression que l'on s’habitue du blanc à force enfin je l’espère...

----------


## Kamikaze

Y'a un énorme blanc entre la fin d'un message et la signature, c'est immonde, on peut pas réduire sa taille?

----------


## k4rmah

Oh bowdel ! Rouge trop pétant et icône pour aveugle mais sinon c'est sympa! 


Spoiler Alert! 


Par contre quand je clique sur "Répondre à la discussion" rien ne se passe, je suis obligé de passer par la "Réponse rapide".

 RAS en faite  ::ninja::

----------


## galoustic

Ca bug vilainement chez moi sous Firefox 4.0 :

----------


## dohogahs

> ca bug vilainement chez moi sous firefox 4.0 :


ctrl+f5

----------


## Spawn

J'aime bien.

Les icônes dans le mode avancé sont petits par contre, sinon j'aime bien.

----------


## apul

C'est nice.

----------


## Herr Z

C'est quand même foutrement violent.
Wait & see.

----------


## Silver

> Ca bug vilainement chez moi sous Firefox 4.0 :


Pas de problème pour moi avec la dernière version de Firefox 4.0, à part le rouge vif.  ::ninja::

----------


## galoustic

Merci  ::):

----------


## Ov3r$ouL

Ouahhhh !

C'était mieux avant !  ::ninja:: 

Non, sérieusement c'est du bon boulot, y'a de l'ajax partout !! Le rouge est certes un peu agressif, et l'espace avant la signature est trop grand comme le signale Kamikaze, mais ca reste chouette. Ca reste CPC  :B): 

Bon courage pour la suite !

----------


## --Lourd--

Cet update est un scandale !

----------


## Anton

Rhaa c'est vraiment la première fois que j'ai un tel effet de rejet suite à une maj de forum :/ C'est illisible, et ça n'a rien à voir avec la skin pour moi, mais bien la v4 de vBulletin et son ergonomie.
M'enfin si on nous repropose les anciennes couleurs, je pense que je basculerai avec soulagement tout de même  ::P:  Trop de rouge tue.

Et ça va rendre Elinol fou.


Au travail Zoulou !  ::lol::

----------


## Sekigo Le Magnifique

On dirait qu'ils ont les yeux injectés de sang. Comme moi devant tout ce rouge post-soviétique.

Edit : je passe sous x86-secret.

----------


## Next

Le nouveau forum, sois tu l'aimes, sois tu le quittes.

----------


## dohogahs

*Bug spotted avec les anciens messages*

+ Quand on quote une image, on la voit, au lieu du lien d'avant (remarque, c'est pas plus mal m'enfin, ça fout le bordayl)

----------


## Chedaa

Ca me perturbe ça !

----------


## Emile Zoulou

A ma décharge, j'ai pas été prévenu que tout allait être up si tôt. ::rolleyes:: 

Bon, j'ajusterai tout ça au fur et à mesure, mais j'aime pas trop bosser quand tout est up  ::|:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Pas mieux...
C'est vraiment agressif niveau couleurs.

----------


## dohogahs

> Ca me perturbe ça !


Ca y'était avant, sauf que c'était un peu plus discret (en fait, y'a plus la séparation du titre du message avec son contenu)

----------


## Samara

Horrible cette update. Ca me n*** les yeux.

----------


## Anton

> A ma décharge, j'ai pas été prévenu que tout allait être up si tôt.
> 
> Bon, j'ajusterai tout ça au fur et à mesure, mais j'aime pas trop bosser quand tout est up


Clair que modifier les paramètres admin du forum à la volée...  ::P: 
En plus là tu vas (re)devoir taper dans le CSS, sauf si la v4 propose de nouvellement switcher un tas d'éléments (notamment afficher ou non la date, la localisation, les messages... dans l'espace utilisateur sur un sujet).

----------


## Belhoriann

C'est rude comme changement là. J'essaie mais c'est chaud. CMB.

----------


## Jikob

Faut pas faire des trucs comme ça, c'est pas cool !
Déjà avec le nouveau site il m'a fallu un temps d'adaptation mais là c'est un sacré coup de peinture purée ! 

*Respire, respire*

Bon je vais pas faire mon réac', mais le rouge pique vraiment, c'est limite fluo.
Enfin qu'importe le flacon, tant qu'à la fin il se brise.

----------


## Yasko

C'est quoi le nouveau code couleur des groupes ?
Y a Wobak qui est bleu, et moi qui suis noir sans possibilité de basculer en orange.
Mais... mais... J'ai été radié !  ::o:

----------


## Froyok

Dite je suis le seul à avoir bien lu ?



> Zoulou est en train de refaire le theme CPC...


Pour moi ça veut dire qu'on va récupérer l'ancien thème... non ?

----------


## Anton

> C'est quoi le nouveau code couleur des groupes ?
> Y a Wobak qui est bleu, et moi qui suis noir sans possibilité de basculer en orange.
> Mais... mais... J'ai été radié !


C'est dû aux groupes (!= profils/catégories d'utilisateurs), ici le X86 ADV  :;):

----------


## Darkath

Ah putain, j'ai mis le forum en mode X86 sinon dans une heure j'avais plus de rétine

----------


## Kamikaze

> Ah putain, j'ai mis le forum en mode X86 sinon dans une heure j'avais plus de rétine


La même.

----------


## Doc TB

Considerez que le forum est down jusque mardi prochain svp. Pas la peine de reporter des bugs pour l'instant. Et la skin x86 (en bas) n'est pas non plus entierement terminee.

----------


## Amparo

> Ah putain, j'ai mis le forum en mode X86 sinon dans une heure j'avais plus de rétine


Je confirme, ça me fait également très mal aux yeux tout ce rouge.

----------


## dohogahs

Perso, je vois pas trop ce qui fait mal au yeux.  ::huh:: 

Le rouge est un peu clair, mais ça passe. Vous n'avez jamais joué à Fallout 3 ? Le pip boy nique bien les yeux lui.

Moi c'est plutôt le fait qu'il soit uni qui me dérange. Et le logo du header n'est pas comme il faudrait.

----------


## Chedaa

> Ca y'était avant, sauf que c'était un peu plus discret (en fait, y'a plus la séparation du titre du message avec son contenu)



Ben ça me perturbe quand même  ::P:  ça et le _Répondre à la discussion_ en haut à gauche, ça fait quasiment de l'ombre au titre du topic.

----------


## --Lourd--

Doc TB, on t'avais dit de pas sniffer les protéines de Boulon.

----------


## AtomicBondage

Je peux faire deux remarques sur le design ?

Trop de vides (marges trop grandes, ou des blocs fixes en hauteur trop hauts), et les boutons "aller aus dernier message non lu" sont trop petits, ce qui est dommage vu qu'on les utilise tout le temps...

----------


## Wobak

> C'est quoi le nouveau code couleur des groupes ?
> Y a Wobak qui est bleu, et moi qui suis noir sans possibilité de basculer en orange.
> Mais... mais... J'ai été radié !



Ahaha t'as vachement suivi les débats récents toi  :;):

----------


## dohogahs

Ah ok, je viens de découvrir que quand tu cliques une fois sur "Répondre à la discussion" ça t'envoie vers la réponse rapide, et si tu double cliques, tu va en édition avancé.
Pas mal ça.  ::):

----------


## sissi

J'ai beau être matinal, j'ai mal...

Je trouve le tout à gerber, très loin de la classe qu'avait la version précédente...

----------


## Graouu

> *QUESTION* : demain matin j'arrive au boulot où canardpc.com est bloqué... La redirection forums2.x86-secret.com (il me semble) que j'utilisais jusque là va-t-elle encore fonctionner ? Parce que au taf sans cpc c'est looooooooooooong.


Tiens tu m'intéresses, tu faisais comment exactement ? Je ne peux utiliser de proxy, le proxy du taf bloque justement le mot proxy (ahaha) bref, un accés forum sans metatag ce serait le panard pour pas se faire niquer par les proxy fachos du boulot (search engine, game je crois dans ce qu'il n'aime pas). Je suis preneur de toute solution pour pouvoir glander comme avant du boulot.

----------


## Vuzi

Avant le forum de canard PC était un des rares que j'ai trouvé sobre et clean tout en restant hyper fonctionnel. Enfin, ça c'était avant.

Maintenant c'est moche et fonctionnel.

----------


## Anton

En tout cas, ou c'est psychologique, ou ça va enfin vachement plus vite.
Enfin, à vitesse normale sur tout autre forum quoi  :tired:

----------


## Doc TB

LA SKIN N'EST PAS FAITE !!!!

Si le forum est up, c'est uniquement pour que le site soit up. Il n'y a rien de definitif ici.

----------


## Darkath

> Perso, je vois pas trop ce qui fait mal au yeux.


T'as pas un écran 24" toi  :;):

----------


## Lezardo

Autant le refonte du site il y a quelques moins était une bonne surprise, autant la je trouve ça vraiment pas terrible, y a de l'idée mais non, c'est illisible le rouge me défonce les yeux. une heure sur le site et je suis bon pour une conjonctivite aiguë.

----------


## Darkath

> LA SKIN N'EST PAS FAITE !!!!
> 
> Si le forum est up, c'est uniquement pour que le site soit up. Il n'y a rien de definitif ici.


Ah ouf merci  :;):

----------


## Nyrius

C'est quoi cette version du forum...
C'est un peu trop bling bling à mon gout... enfin ca se rapproche de l'époque canardplus... ::P:

----------


## Nyrius

> LA SKIN N'EST PAS FAITE !!!!
> 
> Si le forum est up, c'est uniquement pour que le site soit up. Il n'y a rien de definitif ici.


J'ai eu peur !!!  Stp doc' ne nous laisse pas ça comme ca.  :Emo:

----------


## dohogahs

> T'as pas un écran 24" toi


En effet mais c'est pas pour autant que l'intensité des couleurs changent.  ::P:

----------


## Anton

> J'ai eu peur !!!  Stp doc' ne nous laisse pas ça comme ca.


*Cliquez ici*.


 :tired:   ::P:

----------


## Yasko

> Ahaha t'as vachement suivi les débats récents toi


Euh, non, effectivement.
Ca disait quoi ?  :tired:

----------


## Djal

Bon courage Doc...

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

::o: .


Plein de rouge, j'aime.

----------


## Darkath

> En effet mais c'est pas pour autant que l'intensité des couleurs changent.


Non mais le rétro-éclairage si est il d'autant plus grand que l'écran l'est, et le forum s'adapte a la taille de l'écran, donc avoir les grosse bande rouge qui font bien toute la largeur de ton 24" ça nique bien les yeux 

Je vois la difference avec le 14" de mon portable en tout cas, ou c'est un poil plus agréable à lire.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Je me suis inspiré de forums que je fréquente à coté, va falloir vous habituer, ça risque de clignoter en plus.  :Cigare: 
http://farming-simulator.xooit.fr/index.php

----------


## Next

Un forum en 3D, trop bien.  ::o:

----------


## Vader_666

> Je me suis inspiré de forums que je fréquente à coté, va falloir vous habituer, ça risque de clignoter en plus. 
> http://farming-simulator.xooit.fr/index.php


Tu veux que je me remettes à la 3D c'est ça ?  ::P:

----------


## Doc TB

Notez que le forum est brut sans plugin la. Je vais reactiver les innombrables anciens plugin un par un d'ici peu. Pour la skin cpc, zoulou y travaille. Ceux qui ont mal aux yeux peuvent se rabattre sur la skin x86 en attendant ou mieux encore : considerer le forum comme HS jusqu'a mardi.

----------


## Yasko

> Je me suis inspiré de forums que je fréquente à coté, va falloir vous habituer, ça risque de clignoter en plus. 
> http://farming-simulator.xooit.fr/index.php


Je suis en train de m'entrainer sur l'API de Molehill, je peux te faire des lapins qui tournent en 3D si tu veux.

----------


## Conan3D

ARGH MES YEUX TROP DE ROOOOOUGE






Mouais bof le nouveau forum. Enfin, "nouveau".

----------


## Anon26492

Je suis. Assez content du bouton pour voir le dernier message d'un fil se situant sur la gauche. Sur smzrtphone/tablette, le lien de droite était trop proche d pseudo du posteur et causait bien des missclicks.

Bon, c'etait peut-être déjà présent ,l'avantage de la nouvelle version c'est qu'on clique un peu partout pour voir.

Par contre, retour impératif du bouton répondre sans passer par le mode rapide.

----------


## Anton

Ben il est toujours là, triplement. (1 gauche, 2 droite, plus donc 1 réponse rapide).

----------


## Darkath

> Notez que le forum est brut sans plugin la. Je vais reactiver les innombrables anciens plugin un par un d'ici peu. Pour la skin cpc, zoulou y travaille. Ceux qui ont mal aux yeux peuvent se rabattre sur la skin x86 en attendant ou mieux encore : considerer le forum comme HS jusqu'a mardi.


Déjà qu'après un jour ou j'ai du trouver des moyens de substitution à CPC ça été dur, je pourrais pas tenir 5 jours  :^_^:

----------


## Wobak

Tin ça c'est clair, la journée m'a paru loooooogue !

----------


## dohogahs

> Je suis. Assez content du bouton pour voir le dernier message d'un fil se situant sur la gauche. Sur smzrtphone/tablette, le lien de droite était trop proche d pseudo du posteur et causait bien des missclicks.
> 
> Bon, c'etait peut-être déjà présent ,l'avantage de la nouvelle version c'est qu'on clique un peu partout pour voir.
> 
> Par contre, retour impératif du bouton répondre sans passer par le mode rapide.


Comme je l'ai dit plus haut, faut double cliquer sur "Répondre à la discussion"




> Non mais le rétro-éclairage si est il d'autant plus grand que l'écran l'est, et le forum s'adapte a la taille de l'écran, donc avoir les grosse bande rouge qui font bien toute la largeur de ton 24" ça nique bien les yeux 
> 
> Je vois la difference avec le 14" de mon portable en tout cas, ou c'est un poil plus agréable à lire.


C'est juste.
17" 4ever lolz  :B):

----------


## Silver

> A ma décharge, j'ai pas été prévenu que tout allait être up si tôt.


Ça mérite bien un hommage :



Le bloc soviétique te remercie camarade.

----------


## Anton

> Tin ça c'est clair, la journée m'a paru loooooogue !


Qu'est ce que ça serait si tu bossais.

_Wait_  ::ninja:: 


Mais ouais c'est cool, on est de retour à la maison  :Emo:

----------


## Anon26492

Anton : bon, classique, faut une nouvelle version toute pas terminée pour que j'ai l'idée de cliquer autre part que d'habitants.  :

-dohogahs :  ah, je suis sur l'ipad, c'pour ça.

----------


## Belhoriann

> Tin ça c'est clair, la journée m'a paru loooooogue !


La même  ::o:

----------


## MrBeaner

J'ai hâte de voir le travail fini, j'imaginais bien que c'était pas la version finale  :;):  .

Mais le site me bouffe trop en data mobiles, adieu le zonage sur CPC en 3G. Va falloir bosser.

Sauvages.

 ::happy2::

----------


## Xùn

Ça pique trop les yeux, je garde le bon vieux x86. Bon courage en tout cas.  ::):

----------


## Spartan

CPC down, la journée m'a semblé interminable  ::O: 

Je n'aime pas vraiment tout ce rouge, mais je préfère attendre sagement le peaufinage avant de râler pour de vrai.

----------


## dohogahs

En tout cas, c'est peut être une impression, mais j'ai l'impression que c'est plus rapide.  ::): 

C'est peut être parce qu'entre temps certains canards se sont crevé les yeux, ou bien l’absence de plugins.

----------


## Anon26492

Surement un peu de tout : moins de canard, moins de plugins, moins de graphisme (un seul élément CSS : background : red :;):

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Oh la la je découvre seulement. Magnifique  ::o:  Chapeau bas à CPC et Doc TB  ::wub::

----------


## MeKa

En fait je suis le seul a bien aimer?  ::P: 

[edit] Ah bah non!

----------


## Anon26492

C'est temporaire en attendant la vraie skin qui sera aux couleurs des labours.

----------


## Nathan Adler

"Un seul forum vous manque et tout est dépeuplé..."

Lamartine, L'isolemango. (© F. Lefebvre)

----------


## Emile Zoulou

RED IS DEAD baby.

----------


## Kass Kroute

'tain, j'ai cru que j'allais devoir aller me pieuter sans prendre ma dose de CPC  ::o: 

Si il reste plus que le cosmétique et quelques plugins à réinstaller, on peut dire que ça c'est bien passé finalement pour une màj cataclysmique.
Chapeau Doc  :;):

----------


## Tiax

Diantre, ça...surprend quand même un peu, au début.  :WTF:

----------


## Detox

> RED IS DEAD baby.


 Un peu gothique, tout ça.

----------


## punishthecat

Tant que ce n'est pas beauf  ::ninja::

----------


## Detox

> Tant que ce n'est pas beauf


 Heureusement, y'a pas de décalco sur la skin.  ::ninja:: 

Bon sinon c'est cool.  :B):

----------


## Alexis

Coucou. C'est toujours fatiguant les gens qui servent l'éternel "c'était mieux avant" mais... parole d'infographiste, point de vue ergonomie et esthétique, c'est pas ça :-/ C'est plutôt fatiguant et pénible à parcourir...

----------


## dohogahs

C'est justement pour ça que ça va être mis à jour.  ::):

----------


## AtomicBondage

> Ah ok, je viens de découvrir que quand tu cliques une fois sur "Répondre à la discussion" ça t'envoie vers la réponse rapide, et si tu double cliques, tu va en édition avancé.
> Pas mal ça.


Un double clic, sur une page web ?

*HERESIIIIIIIIIIIE*

----------


## TheToune

Elle est bizarre cette version de vbulletin ... Je trouve l'interface de navigation et les pages du panneau de controle etc assez sympas mais les fils de discutions eux sont franchement mal foutu.
C'est super chargé avec des espaces de partout ! On a l'impression de voir plein de truc, de bandeau de bouton avec parfois au milieu de tout ça les messages complètement noyé par l'interface.
Etrange qu'ils ai soignés à ce point tout le reste sans s'occuper du principal.

Enfin bref, heureusement zoulou va améliorer tout ça ... enfin j'espére !  :tired: 

Ps : OH MON DIEU ! LE DRAME : :smile: <- un smiley moche !  ::ninja::

----------


## pingu

> Ps : OH MON DIEU ! LE DRAME : :smile: <- un smiley moche !


Anéfé, c'est un coup du livre-pare-feu de Lefebvre ça, à tout les coup !

----------


## Elidjah

Je me demande ce que cela va donner sur ipad... En tout cas, vivement mardi tiens !


 ::siffle::

----------


## Scorbut

:smile:

----------


## CaeDron

Ha comment c'est drôle !

----------


## sosoran

Cliquer sur le logo Canardpc.com en haut du forum ne ramène plus sur le site mais juste sur le forum  ::o:

----------


## Darkath

> Un peu gothique, tout ça.





> Tant que ce n'est pas beauf





> Heureusement, y'a pas de décalco sur la skin. 
> 
> Bon sinon c'est cool.


Ça sent le crosstopic tout ça xD

----------


## Lt Anderson

Ça surprend au début, mais c'est zoli.

----------


## Goji

The monster lives  ::lol::

----------


## MrPapillon

> Ça surprend au début, mais c'est zoli.


Le DLC qui contient la nouvelle skin va arriver juste après la sortie du forum 2011. Elle est en free to play, mais rien n'indique que les futurs dlc ne seront pas payants.:smile:

----------


## Madri

Je suis pas d'accord du tout avec ces changements là  ::(: 

La navigation est devenue sacrément lourdingue et peu lisible, exemple : les sous forums de tout ou rien affichés en permanence et en énorme en haut et qui prennent toute la hauteur de mon écran à chaque page ...

En espérant que le futur visuel corriger tout cela  ::):

----------


## Mr.Ike

On aura un post pour nous résumer les changements, notamment au niveau de la modération?  :tired:  
Ou alors je suis passé à coté.  ::):

----------


## Wobak

Dans la journée de demain, ou au pire lundi.

----------


## Juniadkhan

Nom de dieu de bordel à cul !!! je suis pantoite !

----------


## SAï

Rien que pour le nouveau distingo explicite entre répondre avec ou sans citation, je valide  ::ninja::

----------


## gros_bidule

Nous sommes passés au Web 2.0 !!
N'empêche, c'est la classe. Deux ou trois coups de polish, la période de "_gniiiiiiiiii mes habituuuuudes_" passée, ce sera de nouveau notre havre de paix.

Sinon, y a t-il eu des moments de grande frayeur à base de "_putain on a niqué la base_", _"saleté de doc(umentation)"_ et autres _"hey ! tu l'as mis où le backup de la base ?"_ ? Tout s'est passé comme sur des roulettes ?

----------


## Lt Anderson

Heuuuu ahem... Rassurez-moi, mon nombre de post c'est un fake, hein? Dites?

----------


## gros_bidule

Et un bug, un !
A toi la célébrité, les jeunes femmes/hommes et les grosses montres.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Et un bug, un !
> A toi la célébrité, les jeunes femmes/hommes et les grosses montres.


Parle pas de malheur.  ::O:

----------


## Samael

Faut s'y faire mais franchement moi j'aime bien pour l'instant.

----------


## Say hello

Classieux, un coup de frais qui devenait peut être nécessaire.

Par contre par "recherche des messages postés" via mon profil, impossible de remonter aux messages d'avant le "Bouleversement", c'est un peu gênant.

Edit:

Un petit point dommage aussi:
Auparavant cliquer sur la bannière du forum redirigeait sur la page d'accueil du site, alors que maintenant ça renvoie vers l'accueil du forum.
C'est dommage parce que c'était un petit raccourci rapide pour l'accueil principal et qu'il y a déjà 3 raccourci à moins d'1cm l'un de l'autre en haut de chaque page (le bouton "Forum", l’icône "home" et le lien "forum" à côté de l'icône)sans compter la bannière.


Edit 2:
Et y'a combien de temps de délai entre 2 recherches de ses propres messages?
Parce que je sais il faut "limiter la charges serveur et les requêtes à la DB", mais là pour vérifier si on a posté un message et si  y'a des réponses y'a moins de 30min on se reprend une "vieille" recherche.

----------


## Juniadkhan

Je pense que vous devriez entourer les boutons de jaune pour qu'on soit sûr de ne pas les rater...  ::ninja::

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Je pense que vous devriez entourer les boutons de jaune pour qu'on soit sûr de ne pas les rater...


Owoui le "halo jaune"!  ::o: 

:crosstopic:

----------


## hommedumatch

Je trouve que ce rouge flashy fait mieux ressortir les images sombres du topac des screenshots de jeux pc en tout cas, j'apprécie.

----------


## Scorbut

> Heuuuu ahem... Rassurez-moi, mon nombre de post c'est un fake, hein? Dites?


Rappelle-toi, Boulon te les avait augmentés artificiellement. Je sais plus pourquoi, mais il devait avoir une bonne raison  ::ninja::

----------


## Ketham

C'est normal que j'ai les yeux qui ont commencé à saigner en entrant sur le forum ? Je vois rouge.
Canard PC началось с цветов коммунизма

----------


## alx

C'est pas mal pour continuer à voir le forum même quand on n'est plus devant son écran. Ca marche même les yeux fermés !

----------


## Ketham

CPC invente la 5D avant James Cameron.

----------


## Tiri

Bon, moi j'aime assez bien l'aspect du nouveau forum, le blanc et le rouge pétant ne me gênent pas tant que ça.

Par contre, j'ai un gros point noir: sur un smartphone, la navigation est affreuse: trop d'espaces, trop de lourdeurs, c'est impossible de se balader entre les différents topics, voire même les différents messages correctement.
De ce côté là, l'ancienne version (du forum, pas la version mobile) était largement meilleure, avec des informations condensés évitant de scroller comme un fou.
Pour l'instant, je pense déjà que supprimer l'espace entre le message et la signature permettrait d'alléger grandement la lecture sur mobile.

Sinon, c'est du tout bon, j'ai hâte de voir la version finale.

----------


## Darkath

> Heuuuu ahem... Rassurez-moi, mon nombre de post c'est un fake, hein? Dites?


Et le miens considérant la date d'inscription n'est pas brilliant non plus

----------


## Darkath

> Bon, moi j'aime assez bien l'aspect du nouveau forum, le blanc et le rouge pétant ne me gênent pas tant que ça.
> 
> Par contre, j'ai un gros point noir: sur un smartphone, la navigation est affreuse: trop d'espaces, trop de lourdeurs, c'est impossible de se balader entre les différents topics, voire même les différents messages correctement.
> De ce côté là, l'ancienne version (du forum, pas la version mobile) était largement meilleure, avec des informations condensés évitant de scroller comme un fou.
> Pour l'instant, je pense déjà que supprimer l'espace entre le message et la signature permettrait d'alléger grandement la lecture sur mobile.
> 
> Sinon, c'est du tout bon, j'ai hâte de voir la version finale.


C'est qu'il n'ont pas réactivité le plugin pour l'interface iPhone (qui marche normalement avec la plupart des smartphones)

----------


## tim987

MacCarthy désapprouve ce forum aussi longtemps qu'il restera aussi rouge.

----------


## Tiri

> C'est qu'il n'ont pas réactivité le plugin pour l'interface iPhone (qui marche normalement avec la plupart des smartphones)


J'utilisais pas l'interface pour iPhone sur le mien, car y'avait un manque de fonctionnalités assez important.
J'utilisais l'ancienne version du forum normalement, comme si j'étais sur mon pc.
Maintenant, c'est presque impossible de prendre la version pc car c'est vraiment trop lourd, trop espacé, c'est pas possible de naviguer correctement.

----------


## znokiss

A chaque fois que je regarde le forum, j'ai un oeil qui saute. C'est impulsif, obsessionnel, incontrolable...

Du coup, j'ai vraiment le nouveau skin au tic.

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

C'est rouge quand même  ::O:  
Ça fait un peu saigner les yeux  ::|:

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Huhuhu, sympa la MAJ. 

Je l'ai faite sur un forum dont je m'occupai, et ce que j'avais noté, c'est que l'interface d'administration est toujours aussi laide ^^;

----------


## sissi

Cette version complète (pas mobile) est plus lisible et rapide sur opera (Htc hd2 win mobile 6.5). Il y a un confort indéniable, le rouge est moins genant à l'usage sur petit écran contrairement à un 22''.

----------


## Roland Flure

> C'est rouge quand même  
> Ça fait un peu saigner les yeux





> LA SKIN N'EST PAS FAITE !!!!
> 
> Si le forum est up, c'est uniquement pour que le site soit up. Il n'y a rien de definitif ici.


Merci d'arrêter de poster ivre mort Toto0o0o0o, vallay dormir agodadon.

----------


## chtiprof

J'ai mal au yeux sur mon 26''..... 
je préférais l'ancienne version...

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

Génial... Hier sur mon pc le forum m'a explosé les yeux et au boulot sur la vieille merde tout va bien... Sinon j'aime bien la forme mais le blanc... (Les écolos vont pas être content)

----------


## Kass Kroute

Il y a des apostrophes qui ont muté  ::O: 
Exemple ici.
Après ce message, c'est bon mais dans tous les pots précédents, ' est remplacé par "&#39;".
Le tout premier post a été modifié fin 2008 et n'est pas concerné.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> LA SKIN N'EST PAS FAITE !!!!
> 
> Si le forum est up, c'est uniquement pour que le site soit up. Il n'y a rien de definitif ici.

----------


## doshu

> C'était mieux avant.


Mieux je ne sais pas, mais beaucoup plus lisible en tout cas. C'est pas encore la version définitive si j'ai bien compris ?

Aussi, j'aimais bien pouvoir passer sur le site de CPC (et non pas le forum) en cliquant sur le grand "CanardPC.com" en haut à droite du fofo. Ça ne semble plus possible avec cette nouvelle mouture par contre. Là aussi il faut attendre que ça revienne, ou bien ça va rester comme ça ?

----------


## Cedaway

En effet, le rouge est un peu... communiste  :tired:  mais avec la skin X-86secret, c'est déjà moins flashy. 
J'aime bien le nouveau design. Ca fait plus, euh, pro. Ouais, on va dire ça. Pro, distingué, épuré.

Et puis de toute façon, le changement n'est pas forcément néfaste. (sauf pour les vieux...  ::ninja:: )

----------


## rOut

Ha ben bravo pour la mise à jour réussie, mais par contre, je n'aime pas du tout le nouveau style. Dans le genre surchargé ça se pose pas mal. L'ancien était plus sobre et plus agréable (et encore, ce n'était pas un modèle de sobriété).

----------


## Doric

> Ha ben bravo pour la mise à jour réussie, mais par contre, je n'aime pas du tout le nouveau style. Dans le genre surchargé ça se pose pas mal. L'ancien était plus sobre et plus agréable (et encore, ce n'était pas un modèle de sobriété).


C'est pas définitif.
En attendant, les petits sensibles des yeux (comme moi) n'ont qu'a appliquer le thème de X86-secrets... Rien de bien insurmontable pour le commun des mortels je pense.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> LA SKIN N'EST PAS FAITE !!!!
> 
> Si le forum est up, c'est uniquement pour que le site soit up. Il n'y a rien de definitif ici.

----------


## Zouuu

Juste parfait !  :Bave:

----------


## Medjes

Sinon, j'espere que c'est pas la skin, et que si le forum est up, ce soit juste pour que le site soit up. Parce que si c'est définitif...




Sinon, il parait que pour le retour de notre skin adorée....

Il reste 30 minutes.



Edit: Ah oui, tout les jeux de mots pourave sont à refaire, vu qu'avant, y'avait Ville: Brequin et que maintenant, Localisation Brequin, ça le fait fait moins...

----------


## Storm

Comment voulez vous ne pas se faire gauler à mater CPC au boulot avec tout ce rouge !??
Grmph!
Mais c'est joli  ::):

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> LA SKIN N'EST PAS FAITE !!!!
> 
> Si le forum est up, c'est uniquement pour que le site soit up. Il n'y a rien de definitif ici.

----------


## rOut

> C'est pas définitif.
> En attendant, les petits sensibles des yeux (comme moi) n'ont qu'a appliquer le thème de X86-secrets... Rien de bien insurmontable pour le commun des mortels je pense.


Non mais la skin x86 c'est pareil pour moi, je ne parle pas de la couleur qui me gène (le rouge est pas trop mal), mais de la surcharge de détail et d'images partout. C'est pas discret au boulot en plus.

Mais OK, la skin est en cours de réalisation, pas de soucis.

Sinon ça fait un moment que je cherche, et il y avait le même truc avec l'ancienne version, mais on ne peut toujours pas obtenir un flux rss d'un thread en particulier. Il y en a pour le forum tout entier, un par sous-forum, mais pas pour un thread  ::(: . Alors peut être que ça serait trop gourmand à maintenir (je ne sais pas si les flux rss sont stockés en plus les threads) mais c'est une fonctionnalité qui aurait été pratique je pense, pour pouvoir lire les messages discrètement avec un reader rss plus discret que le site.

Dans le même genre, j'ai cru lire que vbb4 disposait d'une api pour mobiles (ou clients lourds quoi), peut être dans certaines versions, mais est-ce que vous envisagez quelque chose comme ça ? Ça permettrait de développer un client mobile sympa. Ou bien peut être que vous comptez juste faire une skin mobile qui déchire ?

----------


## Voodoonice

Moi j'aime bien  ::):

----------


## Rorschach

Je rejoins TIRI sur la navigation sur smartphone (difficile) , mais c'est anecdotique , et ça s'arrangera peut être.

Juste un point visuel : ça veut dire quoi le petit icone "page blanche" au début de chaque post ??

----------


## Frypolar

> Juste un point visuel : ça veut dire quoi le petit icone "page blanche" au début de chaque post ??


Ça y était déjà avant en plus petit, si tu mets un titre à ton post il apparaît juste à côté.

----------


## Douldoul

> Zoulou est en train de refaire le theme CPC...


Ouf  :^_^: 

En tout cas merci pour la màj et les mains dans le cambouis

----------


## Doric

Punaise, ça fait bien 4 piges que je traîne mes guêtres ici, et j'avais jamais calculé ce truc.

----------


## reveur81

> LA SKIN N'EST PAS FAITE !!!!
> 
> Si le forum est up, c'est uniquement pour que le site soit up. Il n'y a rien de definitif ici.


Ah oui, mais ça ne change rien. Non seulement ça va râler jusqu'à la version définitive, mais ça va reprendre de plus bel après  ::): . 

Je me permets de rejoindre le troupeau, mais mon problème ne concerne pas tant les couleurs, mais les div, marges, avatars, et autres les signatures-qu-on-s-en-fout. Par exemple si dessous : je vois deux courts messages sur une une résolution de 1080 px de haut. Pas très pratique, il faut scroller sur des km.

----------


## Cyth

> Envoyé par Doc TB
> 
> LA SKIN N'EST PAS FAITE !!!!
> 
> Si le forum est up, c'est uniquement pour que le site soit up. Il n'y a rien de definitif ici.


x4

Je veux pas être méchant mais là j'ai l'impression d'être sur une news de jv.com avec des mecs qui font un commentaire sans tenir compte du texte et de ce qui a été dit juste avant  ::ninja:: .

----------


## gros_bidule

> Par exemple si dessous : je vois deux courts messages sur une une résolution de 1080 px de haut. Pas très pratique, il faut scroller sur des km.


Skin pas faite crénond'diou, et en attendant tu peux choisir de ne pas afficher les avatars, ça te fera gagner belle une marge verticale.

----------


## Cowboy

Serait il possible d'avoir une skin un peu plus "compacte" ? Tant sur la liste des thread que sur la liste des messages ?

----------


## Belhoriann

> Punaise, ça fait bien 4 piges que je traîne mes guêtres ici, et j'avais jamais calculé ce truc.


Ouais, et maintenant ton jeu de mot pourri "ville : y pendait" ne marche même plus.  ::ninja::

----------


## Doric

C'est un scandale.

----------


## flochy

Cool que ça évolue ! Mais une question : c'est définitif ?  ::ninja::  :runninggag:

Pour la partie skin mobile, il me semble que vbulletin v4 doit justement permettre une lecture plus adaptée à nos mobiles.

Bon courage pour l'update !

----------


## Frypolar

> Dans le même genre, j'ai cru lire que vbb4 disposait d'une api pour mobiles (ou clients lourds quoi), peut être dans certaines versions, mais est-ce que vous envisagez quelque chose comme ça ? Ça permettrait de développer un client mobile sympa.


C'est prévu je crois.




> C'est un scandale.


À un moment ça changeait lors de chaque MaJ juste pour emmerder le monde et voir les gens râler  ::happy2:: . Du coup j'ai viré le mien  ::ninja:: .

Ah, les réponses rapides dans tous les sens avec multi-citation, juste en dessous du post qu'on cite, c'est top  ::wub:: .

----------


## Doric

Y'a un truc qui fait plaisir: Avant quand je postait et que, dans la foulée, je voulais faire un c/c d'une citation en cliquant sur "répondre", lorsque je retournait une page en arrière, mon dernier post ne s'affichait pas. Il fallait que je rafraîchisse la page.

C'est tout con, mais ça me faisait bien chier. Du coup, ça ne le fait plus, et ça, c'est la classe.  :Cigare:

----------


## aggelon

Content que tout se soit bien passé et de vous retrouver en ligne !!!

----------


## MrBeaner

Vous préférez qu'on vous passe déjà des suggestions maintenant ou bien lorsque tout sera peaufiné?

Ça dépend si vous préférez ajouter des trucs pendant les travaux ou bien si ça vous dérange pas de le faire après.

----------


## Maxwell

Je sais pas si ça a été dit, mais quand on modifie un message, on enregistre, le message a disparu il faut recharger la page.

Sinon moi j'aime bien la nouvelle ergonomie.

----------


## Redlight

Bon ay premier abord ça à l'air un peu neutre (je parle pas des nouvelles fonctionnalité), mais apparement je skin est pas terminé. D'ailleurs c'est difficile de juger de l'état de skinisation. Vous avez des screens de juste après la MaJ (ça avait l'air drôle)?

Mais vu l'ancienne version du forum j'ai toute confiance en Zoulou pour cette v4. Mais il faut absolument que vous changiez ces ombres portées horribles un peu partout ><.

Sinon félicitations pour cette opérations délicate, même si je me suis senti tout vide hier aprèm  ::'(:

----------


## n3os

Hello,

je pense que vous avez déjà en tête la modification du thème, mais dans le doute et en restant dans le rouge qui pique pas  ::): .
ce style serait pas mal vbskinzone

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

Je suis épaté par le nombre de cornichons qui postent "Ouin c'est trop rouge j'aimeu pas" sans même avoir pris le temps de lire le thread où il est répété dix fois que rien de ce qui est à l'écran n'est définitif.

Sinon j'aime bien le nouveau design, sauf la couleur, je sais pas si quelqu’un l'a signalé mais ça pique les yeux.

----------


## Darkmoon Soleyfir

Ah j'ai remarqué un truc qui me semble nouveau (ou alors c'est que je suis une buse et que je l'avais jamais vu avant). Quand on a déjà posté dans un thread, son icone s'accompagne maintenant d'une petite flèche verte. En passant la souris par dessus ça nous donne le nombre de messages qu'on y a posté en tout. Marrant.

----------


## pingu

Tiens, sur le vieux cathodique 17" du boulot, le rouge n'est plus si agressif, et tout ce rouge devient même agréable !  ::ninja::

----------


## Basique

Ptite question : Est ce qu'il y a un équivalent du tableau de bord dans l'ancienne version ? Ça me permettait de voir les nouveaux messages dans les discussions et sous forums que je suivait.

La j'ai bien trouvé "Lien rapides -> discussions suivis" mais déjà ça n'affiche que les discussions suivis et pas les forums mais en plus ça affiche aussi les discussion suivies qui n'ont pas de nouveau messages, le tout en bordel.

----------


## DrGurdil

Le lien vers le tableau de bord s'est déplacé en haut à droite, juste à côté du bouton "Déconnexion"

----------


## Roland Flure

> x4
> 
> Je veux pas être méchant mais là j'ai l'impression d'être sur une news de jv.com avec des mecs qui font un commentaire sans tenir compte du texte et de ce qui a été dit juste avant .


Toi aussi ça te fait cet effet ?

Et pour en rajouter une couche :



> Considerez que le forum est down jusque mardi prochain svp. *Pas la peine de reporter des bugs pour l'instant.* Et la skin x86 (en bas) n'est pas non plus entierement terminee.

----------


## Basique

Ok effectivement, merci. J'avais même pas vu que il y avait des trucs là...

----------


## keulz

Elle est bizarre la skin, c'est définitif ?

 ::ninja:: 

Sinon, la maj hier ne pouvait plus mal tomber, merci Doc  :tired: .
Pile poil quand j'aurais eu besoin d'aide des canards pour comprendre en moins de 4h que ma CX 400 était DoA...

J'ai la poisse...

----------


## Raplonu

Dites, c'est moi, ou avant on ne voyait pas le nombres de messages postés par chaque canard directement.

C'était pas un choix de ne pas  montrer à chaque fois ce nombre à la connotation si phallique? :tired: 

J'dis ça, allez pas croire que je me sens minable avec mon miens!  ::P:

----------


## Doc TB

Je me remet aux modifications la. Except bugs. Et si vous voulez un truc lisible en attendant la vraie skin CPC (le machin rouge la, c'est temporaraire !), mettez la skin x86 et desactivez l'affichage des signatures dans le profil, ca change la vie :P

----------


## Phenixy

> Je me remet aux modifications la. Except bugs. Et si vous voulez un truc lisible en attendant la vraie skin CPC (le machin rouge la, c'est temporaraire !), mettez la skin x86 et desactivez l'affichage des signatures dans le profil, ca change la vie :P


<Découvre la skin x86 pour la première fois en 3 ans>

Ce thread est définitivement un scandale. Vite, Zoulou, la skin avec les tracteurs et les topinambours!

----------


## Grestok

Salut !

Le lien http://forum2.x86-secret.com me permettait de me connecter au boulot et de poster sur le forum. Hors depuis hier et les modifs, je suis bloqué par les admins de mon taf !

Avez-vous des infos ?

Merci.

----------


## Truhl

Pareil pour moi, si on pouvait avoir une adresse qui contourne le proxy ça serait bath. :3

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Je me remet aux modifications la. Except bugs. Et si vous voulez un truc lisible en attendant la vraie skin CPC (le machin rouge la, c'est temporaraire !), mettez la skin x86 et desactivez l'affichage des signatures dans le profil, ca change la vie :P


J'utilise la skin x86. 
Et là j'ai une question, doit-on te signaler les bugs rencontrés sur le forum ? 

Comme par exemple, quand je clique sur une grande catégorie du genre : Canard PC & Canardpc.com - Jeux vidéo - Hardware & Software - ... J'arrive sur une page un peu inutile vu que les forums n'apparaissent pas.


Edit : C'est franchement casse-cou**** les gens qui se plaignent du skin et qui prennent pas la peine de lire les messages précédents, voir carrément le message au dessus du leur... ça mériterai presque des points ^^;


Edit 2 : Autre bug, quand on fait une édition d'un message, on se retouve avec deux lignes contenant l'entête avec l'heure et le numéro du message, comme si c'était réduit ^^;
Un screen, de ce que ça donne :

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> LA SKIN N'EST PAS FAITE !!!!
> 
> Si le forum est up, c'est uniquement pour que le site soit up. Il n'y a rien de definitif ici.


Oups, désolé réflexe.

----------


## Guest

Non mais t'as fait un super boulot, il faut pas en avoir honte.

----------


## Olorin

> J'utilise la skin x86. 
> Et là j'ai une question, doit-on te signaler les bugs rencontrés sur le forum ?





> Considerez que le forum est down jusque mardi prochain svp. Pas la peine de reporter des bugs pour l'instant. Et la skin x86 (en bas) n'est pas non plus entierement terminee.

----------


## keulz

> Edit : C'est franchement casse-cou**** les gens qui se plaignent du skin et qui prennent pas la peine de lire les messages précédents, voir carrément le message au dessus du leur... ça mériterai presque des points ^^;


Tu ne dis pas ça pour moi au moins ?  :tired:

----------


## Grestok

> Salut !
> 
> Le lien http://forum2.x86-secret.com me permettait de me connecter au boulot et de poster sur le forum. Hors depuis hier et les modifs, je suis bloqué par les admins de mon taf !
> 
> Avez-vous des infos ?



Bon, je fais ce que l'on appelle un UP de désespoir ! 

Merci et bisous !

----------


## helldraco

> J'utilise la skin x86. 
> Et là j'ai une question, doit-on te signaler les bugs rencontrés sur le forum ? 
> 
> Edit : C'est franchement casse-cou**** les gens qui se plaignent du skin et qui prennent pas la peine de lire les messages précédents, voir carrément le message au dessus du leur... ça mériterai presque des points ^^


T'as raison gaston.  ::rolleyes:: 




> Considerez que le forum est down jusque mardi prochain svp. Pas la peine de reporter des bugs pour l'instant. Et la skin x86 (en bas) n'est pas non plus entierement terminee.





> Oups, désolé réflexe.


Question déjà posée mais point répondue: serait ce possible d'avoir une skin sombre ? Y'a quelques canards (4 en tout je crois, un méga groupe donc) qui aimeraient bien avoir un fond noir+police blanche (bha oui, c'est plus confortable à lire).
Siouplé.  :Emo:

----------


## gros_bidule

Tu tournes sous quel navigateur ? FFox et Opera (et sans doute plein d'autres) te permettent d'appliquer des styles personnalisés.
On peut voir ça dans un nouveau topic si ça t'intéresse.

----------


## Sim's

Tiens le forum est passé en mode Duplo.  :tired:

----------


## gnouman

Vraiment sympa.

----------


## Spawn

Perso ça me dérange pas que ça reste comme ça, à voir par la suite.

En tout cas le "Quoi de neuf" est une bonne idée, je ne sais pas si ça y était avant, mais en tout cas c'est une bonne idée, ça permet de réduire le nombres d'onglets tout en ayant une bonne "vue" sur le forum.

----------


## Doc TB

> Bon, je fais ce que l'on appelle un UP de désespoir ! 
> 
> Merci et bisous !


Je m'en occupe asap.

Dites moi juste si vous arrivez à afficher cette page précise : http://forum2.x86-secret.com/?styleid=11

----------


## Grestok

Oui la page s'affiche ! :;):

----------


## keulz

> Je m'en occupe asap.
> 
> Dites moi juste si vous arrivez à afficher cette page précise : http://forum2.x86-secret.com/?styleid=11


Pareil, elle s'affiche. (chrome)

----------


## Truhl

De mon côté ça n'affiche qu'une page en html pourri sans style et les liens eux sont bloqués par le proxy du boulot...(firefox)

----------


## Grestok

> De mon côté ça n'affiche qu'une page en html pourri sans style et les liens eux sont bloqués par le proxy du boulot...(firefox)


Je me suis emballé en fait ! Mes liens sont bloqués comme toi !

----------


## Doc TB

normal ca.

----------


## GROquiK

Chez moi, la page s'affiche et les liens marchent (Firefox) [edit]... normal, je n'ai pas de proxy et je suis un idiot.

Je le trouve bien sympa ce forum, plutôt clair et propre.

Juste une remarque : ce serait bien de retrouver la navigation (fil d'Ariane ou breadcrumbs, comme vous voulez) en bas de page comme avant, ça éviterait de scroller toute la page vers le haut. :vieillefeignasseréac:

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Ici Firefox 4 l'affiche bien. Pressez vous pas trop pour la vraie skin c'est rigolo de râler sur l'actuelle de partout en attendant  ::rolleyes::

----------


## TheToune

Parce contre il va falloir se rendre à l’évidence : le moteur de recherche intégré est toujours aussi pourris de chez pourris et totalement inutilisable ! Je suis déception !

----------


## Redlight

> Parce contre il va falloir se rendre à l’évidence : le moteur de recherche intégré est toujours aussi pourris de chez pourris et totalement inutilisable ! Je suis déception !


Ouais j'ai tester en tapant "Anno 1404" il me sort plusieurs topic dont anno 2070 et anno 1701 mais pas le topic sur Anno 1404. A croire qu'il ne cherche pas dans le titre du topic  ::sad::

----------


## Doc TB

> Parce contre il va falloir se rendre à l’évidence : le moteur de recherche intégré est toujours aussi pourris de chez pourris et totalement inutilisable ! Je suis déception !


Je n'ai pas régénéré l'index de recherche encore. Mais si c'est inutilisable, je pense bien désactiver purement et simplement la recherche en fait.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Ouais j'ai tester en tapant "Anno 1404" il me sort plusieurs topic dont anno 2070 et anno 1701 mais pas le topic sur Anno 1404. A croire qu'il ne cherche pas dans le titre du topic


Si tu maitrises la recherche avancée c'est pas si compliqué.

----------


## Silver

> Oups, désolé réflexe.


Il faudrait ajouter "LA SKIN N'EST PAS FAITE !!!!" dans le titre du topic, ça ferait gagner du temps.  ::P:

----------


## Redlight

> Si tu maitrises la recherche avancée c'est pas si compliqué.


Ouais ok j'ai réussi, mais dans l'onglet par défaut "trouver dans plusieurs types de contenus" ça fonctionne pas apparemment.

Par contre j'aime le champ de réponse qui s'ouvre à la suite du message auquel on veut répondre!!

----------


## Ludz

> Je n'ai pas régénéré l'index de recherche encore. Mais si c'est inutilisable, je pense bien désactiver purement et simplement la recherche en fait.


Ah non quand même pas ! Ok elle est toute pourrie mais parfois, avec la recherche avancée, on arrive à trouver quelques trucs utiles !

----------


## Doc TB

La skin mobile est en place mais pas encore personnalisée CPC. Perso, je la trouve plutôt classe.  ::):

----------


## SeanRon

toute petite coquille sur le portail, lorsqu'on est sur la page d'une news, `Reaction: 27 `s'affiche. `Réactions`conviendrait mieux.

----------


## Scorbut

Au final, on pourra aller sur le dernier message non lu avec la skin mobile ?

----------


## KiwiX

Pas mal la version mobile. Y a la séparation sticky/normal thread. Le coup de la dernière page par contre... :fu:

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Vite vite vite, il faut que je rajoute du rouge.

----------


## KiwiX

Ouep, c'est moche en bleu sur la version mobile. 

En tout cas, on s'habitue et le tout prends forme. Bon courage pour la suite  ::):  Pas de tracteur par contre  :tired:

----------


## ShinSH

Personnellement, je trouve ça pas mal, mais une fonctionnalité que j'utilise systématiquement a été retirée, et c'est bien chiant.
L'arborescence:
Accueil -> Forum -> Canard PC & Canardpc.com -> Canard PC - Le site web -> Update cataclysmique du forum pour le jeudi 07/04

Ce truc là n'est plus qu'en haut, alors que je m'en servais toujours en bas de page (logique, c'est l'endroit du dernier post) pour revenir sur le forum parent. C'est possible de remettre cette fonctionnalité?

De plus, si on pouvait avoir des icones sur le côté plus petites dans la liste des sujets (franchement, quelqu'un y fait attention?) et augmenter la taille du bouton pour aller au premier message non lu du sujet, ça serait plus pratique.

----------


## helldraco

> Personnellement, je trouve ça pas mal, mais une fonctionnalité que j'utilise systématiquement a été retirée, et c'est bien chiant.
> L'arborescence:
> Accueil -> Forum -> Canard PC & Canardpc.com -> Canard PC - Le site web -> Update cataclysmique du forum pour le jeudi 07/04
> 
> Ce truc là n'est plus qu'en haut, alors que je m'en servais toujours en bas de page (logique, c'est l'endroit du dernier post) pour revenir sur le forum parent. C'est possible de remettre cette fonctionnalité?
> 
> De plus, si on pouvait avoir des icones sur le côté plus petites dans la liste des sujets (franchement, quelqu'un y fait attention?) et augmenter la taille du bouton pour aller au premier message non lu du sujet, ça serait plus pratique.


Déjà dit, ça va revenir.  ::P: 




> Tu tournes sous quel navigateur ? FFox et Opera (et sans doute plein d'autres) te permettent d'appliquer des styles personnalisés.
> On peut voir ça dans un nouveau topic si ça t'intéresse.


Ha bhaway, je suis bien preneur si ça existe sous opera.  ::):

----------


## Sk-flown



----------


## Scorbut

Le gros problème de là skin mobile, c'est le loading qui n'indique pas du tout l'état d'avancement du chargement et on ne peut pas annuler le chargement d'une page, ce qui est chiant quand on est dans le train avec des "trous" dans la connexion.
Et la navigation est beaucoup plus lourde aussi.

----------


## Jolaventur

Il sera beau le forum ou on va devoir se ruiner la rétine sur le skin tout moche de maintenant?

----------


## Clear_strelok

Je viens seulement de découvrir la nouvelle version du forum donc je pose ma crotte.
Je trouve le nouveau thème joli, quelques aspects ne me plaisent pas trop mais c'est uniquement une question d'habitude, et l'interface est très bien agencée.

----------


## Roland Flure

> Il sera beau le forum ou on va devoir se ruiner la rétine sur le skin tout moche de maintenant?


Tu vas attendre de voir le résultat final ou tu vas poser une question qui s'étale déjà sur trois pages ?

----------


## Jolaventur

> Tu vas attendre de voir le résultat final ou tu vas poser une question qui s'étale déjà sur trois pages ?


Comique de répétition...

----------


## Diwydiant

Bien sympa, ce nouveau forum...

Un peu comme refaire l'amour avec une amie qu'on aurait perdu de vue : on apprend à se connaitre à nouveau, on tâtonne, on tente, on ose, et au final les sentiments d'autrefois refont surface rapidement...


CPC, on l'aime, ou on le quitte...

----------


## Roland Flure

> Comique de répétition...


My bad, j'avais pas capté.

----------


## Jotunn

petite question: comment fait on pour revenir à une skin normale à partir de la skin mobile parceque le menu action est donné comme non compatible avec ladite skin ducoup je ne peux plus reparamétrer la skin. merci

----------


## galoustic

Cliques sur "Full site" en bas de page.

----------


## Sim's

> Si tu maitrises la recherche avancée c'est pas si compliqué.


La fonction recherche déconne, tout à l'heure j'ai voulu cherché le topic de l'Oddboxx impossible de tomber dessus.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Qu'est ce que c'est que cette photo de Boulon en avatar Mr galoustic ???

----------


## Jotunn

Oui mais ça ne permets pas de changer la skin définitivement et quand on réouvre un thread la skin repasse en mobile.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Qu'est ce que c'est que cette photo de Boulon en avatar Mr galoustic ???


Regardez le il est jaloux que ce soit pas sa photo !

Zou-lou Ja-loux Zou-lou Ja-loux !

----------


## Andromedius

Bravo pour ce nouveau design, clair et bien pratique. ::):

----------


## galoustic

> Qu'est ce que c'est que cette photo de Boulon en avatar Mr galoustic ???


Hahaha, ce n'est pas Boulon mais Ron Swanson, personnage de la série Parks and recreation.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Bravo pour ce nouveau design, clair et bien pratique.


Fayot. T'as le droit de chouiner sur le rouge, j'ai la quote en copié collé depuis hier soir.

----------


## kikoro

C'est vrai que le bouton pour aller directement à la dernière page ou  le dernier message est vraiment manquant:/.
Mais sinon la version mobile est top merci Doc Tb et le reste des personnes qui ont participer à la mise à jour :Cigare: .

----------


## Guest14712

> Fayot. T'as le droit de chouiner sur le rouge, j'ai la quote en copié collé depuis hier soir.


C'est vrai que c'est bien bien rouge. :/ :abruti:

----------


## Avathar

Alors autant sur le 22" ça passe, autant sur le netbook, ça arrache un peu, me demandez pas pourquoi.

Et pareil que ShinSH pour l'arborescence de bas de page, mais j'ai confiance :D

----------


## CaeDron

Perso je trouve que ça manque de vert fluo pour le thème pour bien accompager. Ou du turquoise.  Mais avis personnel, hein  ::ninja::

----------


## Rorschach

Bien le site version mobile, maintenant !!

Tu dors, la, Doc TB ?? 'tain, mais t'as encore des miyards de trucs a faire !!

----------


## Darkath

J'approuve la skin mobile.

----------


## Jotunn

bon par contre j'ai mis la skin mobile sur mon desktop pour essayer mais pas moyen de repasser à la skin classique l'action n'est pas disponible dans ce mode...

----------


## Doc TB

> Tu dors, la, Doc TB ?? 'tain, mais t'as encore des miyards de trucs a faire !!


Je ne dors jamais

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> bon par contre j'ai mis la skin mobile sur mon desktop pour essayer mais pas moyen de repasser à la skin classique l'action n'est pas disponible dans ce mode...


"FULL SITE" au centre en bas. De rien.

----------


## Jotunn

> "FULL SITE" au centre en bas. De rien.


 Ben full site ça ramène à l'accueil du forum mais dès qu'on clique sur un thread l'affichage repasse en skin mobile... mais merci quand même...

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Ben full site ça ramène à l'accueil du forum mais dès qu'on clique sur un thread l'affichage repasse en skin mobile... mais merci quand même...


Drole de Bug. Si tu "FULL SITE", et que tu re-sélectionnes une fois en Home la bonne skin en bas? Ça enregistre le paramètre ?

----------


## Jotunn

> Drole de Bug. Si tu "FULL SITE", et que tu re-sélectionnes une fois en Home la bonne skin en bas? Ça enregistre le paramètre ?


Ah! Alors je n'avais pas remarqué qu'en bas de la page en home on avait le sélecteur de skin par contre j'ai du sélectionner le skin en x86 pour changer effectivement de skin. Choisir la skin test n'a pas changé le paramètre. Merci pour le coup de main.

----------


## PurpleSkunk

Je pense sincèrement que la pub, il faut la mettre ailleurs que son emplacement actuel. À moins que ce soit une technique pour faire cliquer les gens par inadvertance, auquel cas c'est bien joué mais je finirai par remettre AdBlock perso.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

T'inquiète chouchou, c'est pas def', mais si je laisse la pub down encore un jour de plus, je crois que les forces spéciales d'intervention de la pub vont venir tout casser chez moi après avoir balancé des fumigènes.

----------


## PurpleSkunk

OK, pas de soucis, surtout que ça m'aurait embêté de bloquer la pub sur CPC, c'est le seul que je bloque pas.

----------


## Rorschach

Je viens de comprendre un truc avec le site mobile : quand je fais une remarque, elle est exaucée, c'est merveilleux.un putain de pouvoir  :Emo: 

Remarque donc, qui a déjà été faite  : quand on scrolle vers le bas, ce serait bien d'avoir l'organigramme du forum qui apparaisse aussi en bas de page. Ça évite d'avoir a rescroller tout en haut pour choisir une section. 

Je reviens dans deux heures , je pense que ce sera réglé  ::ninja::

----------


## Ezechiel

> Je ne dors jamais


Le pire c'est que c'est vrai :creepy:

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Juste quelques remarques:
Quelle la signification des codes couleurs pour les membres maintenant? IL y a du noir, du bordeaux, du bleu, du rouge, du vert, du orange...

Ah et pour les sous forums est il possible de bien indenter la ligne sous le titre du topic ("Créée par...")? Je pense aussi qu'une taille de police un soupçon plus petite que le titre du topic serait bénéfique pour la lisibilité.

Merci.

Bravo à vous et bon courage  ::):

----------


## Bartinoob

C'est ici qu'on se plaint ? C'est tout joli tout neuf mais y a deux trois conneries qui me manquent par rapport à l'ancien.

Déjà, Autopager marche plus  ::'(:  (mais ça devrait vite être réglé)

Et ensuite, c'est moi qui suis manchot ou y a plus moyen de revenir à la liste des sujets autrement qu'en retournant sur le haut de la page ?

(p.s : c'est marrant, avant de commencer à lire ce topic, je croyais que vous aviez réussi à vous débarrasser de Vbulletin)

----------


## Wobak

> Juste quelques remarques:
> Quelle la signification des codes couleurs pour les membres maintenant? IL y a du noir, du bordeaux, du bleu, du rouge, du vert, du orange...
> 
> Ah et pour les sous forums est il possible de bien indenter la ligne sous le titre du topic ("Créée par...")? Je pense aussi qu'une taille de police un soupçon plus petite que le titre du topic serait bénéfique pour la lisibilité.
> 
> Merci.
> 
> Bravo à vous et bon courage


Zoulou ou Sebum expliquera ça je pense dans son prochain post.
Rouge : Admins du forum (Casque, notre grand maître à tous / Doc TB / Zoulou)
Rose : Rédac (Sebum / Lust / Boulon / Moquette...)
Bleus : Surprise (Flubber / Moi, mais là j'ai coché un truc qu'il fallait pas)
Verts : Newsers
Oranges : Modérateurs
Noirs:  X86_ADV 

Je crois.

----------


## Ezechiel

C'est ça.
Le bleu ça doit être "admin serveur" ou "community manager" quand ce deuxième concept sera explicité.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Bleus : Surprise





> Le bleu ça doit être "admin serveur" ou "community manager" quand ce deuxième concept sera explicité.


T'as ruiné la surprise.

Monstre.  :Emo:

----------


## Ezechiel

> T'as ruiné la surprise.
> 
> Monstre.


Ce n'est que théorie. C'est Sebum ou Kahn qui ont (auront?) l'info officielle.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Ah bah bravo Ezech'  :ouaiouai:  


 ::P: 
Merci pour les précisions  ::):

----------


## Frypolar

Si ce n'est pas déjà prévu serait-il possible d'élargir la zone de saisie quand on tape une réponse en mode avancée ? Là j'ai 10 cm de chaque côté qui sont vides, c'est un poil dommage.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Salut,

Dans les petits trucs qui manquent vraiment, je cite le lien vers CanardPC.com lorsqu'on clique sur le bandeau du haut (là ça renvoit sur le forum).

----------


## gros_bidule

Et en bas, le lien "Forums Canard PC" qui pointe, lui, vers canardpc.com  ::): 
Je chipote (mais c'est tellement bon, cette phase où tout n'est pas finit, ghaaaaa).

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Salut,
> 
> Dans les petits trucs qui manquent vraiment, je cite le lien vers CanardPC.com lorsqu'on clique sur le bandeau du haut (là ça renvoit sur le forum).


Déjà dit. Na.

----------


## M.Rick75

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/b15ee40...b075260462.jpg







> Je n'ai pas régénéré l'index de recherche encore. Mais si c'est inutilisable, je pense bien désactiver purement et simplement la recherche en fait.


La recherche c'est aléatoire mais ça m'a quand même servi à plusieurs reprises (jamais pour retrouver un topic précis, là google me parait plus simple, mais dans un topic particulier pour chercher une réponse et éviter de reposer une question posée mille fois...).
Bref, j'ai jamais trouvé ça parfait (mais je me disais que je devais mal m'en servir, même en avancée) mais ce serait dommage de la virer.

----------


## psycho_fox

Une question (qui n'aura sans doute pas de réponse) : comment créer un groupe ?
Je vois qu'il existe un groupe d'utilisateurs *X86 ADV*, est-ce que je peux aussi en créer un ?

J'aimerais bien créer un gang  :Emo:

----------


## Rorschach

Les détoureurs de la mort ?

----------


## Roland Flure

> Je vois qu'il existe un groupe d'utilisateurs *X86 ADV*, est-ce que je peux aussi en créer un ?


Je ne pense pas.
D'ailleurs je ne l'espère pas non plus.

----------


## Scorbut

Une petite question en passant : il aurait pas été plus judicieux de finaliser la skin avant de faire la migration ?

----------


## Tiri

Déjà répondu avant: le site dépend du forum, donc pour que le site marche, le forum doit marcher.

C'est pour pouvoir laisser le site en ligne que la version d'essai a été mise en ligne.

----------


## Scorbut

Oui je sais bien ça, mais je parlais de concevoir la skin avant de faire la migration.

----------


## d2n

Et le rouge c'est définitif?


Mouahahaha je sais je suis le 254e à être original !

Mon Dieu que c'est bon d'être con, je sais enfin ce que vous ressentez habituellement.

Ouais du coup en plus, ça fait un peu langue de pute.. je crois que je vais arrêter la.
En plus je vous aime bien quand même. (on me dit que le quand même est de trop !)
Stooooop je m'enfonce.

----------


## rOut

Ha ouais, sinon un truc assez chiant, et je pense que c'est lié à VBB et pas à d'éventuels bugs : Sous Chrome, les boutons de réponse / modification sont bien buggués. Il faut cliquer deux fois ou trois dessus pour finir par avoir le chargement de la page de réponse. Je pense que c'est dû à la modification / réponse rapide en Javascript qui ne fonctionne pas. Ca le faisait déjà avant avec la modification de post, mais là ça le fait avec tous les tonbous et c'est bien bien relou.

----------


## Sk-flown

>

----------


## Anonyme957

Autre chose : sous Opéra Mobile Android,  la version mobile à un jeu désagréable de droite à gauche qui ne sert à rien. C'est vite lourd en scrollant. Je ne sais pas si c'est rectifiable. 

Jolie refonte en tout cas, c'est frais.

----------


## vwr

J'ai testé sur mon PC le thème mobile pour changer. Quelqu'un peut me dire comment on revient au thème normal ? Je n'arrive plus à accèder au tableau de bord. Merci...

----------


## Jeckhyl

Faut cliquer sur "Full Site" tout en bas.

----------


## vwr

Ce que j'ai fait, sauf que après je clique sur Tableau de bord pour remettre par défault le skin d'origine, et il me met "We are sorry, this content is not supported via the mobile style. Click Here to go to the Forum Homepage."

EDIT : AH si, j'ai trouvé : du coup j'ai sélectionner après avoir fait full site le skin x86 et après j'ai pu accèder au tableau de bord.

----------


## djcrazyb

Très sympa la refonte graphique. Bon courage pour le boulot restant  :;):

----------


## XWolverine

Cool la skin mobile, enfin une taille de police utilisable :-) mais le mode édition avancé ne marche pas ?

----------


## ekOz

Petite question: je sais que sur certains forums, il est possible de laisser le premier post d'un thread en haut de chaque page, une sorte de rappel. Or, ce truc serait super pratique pour les topics uniques, mais très contraignant pour le reste du forum.

Donc, est-il possible d'implémenter une option permettant d'afficher le 1er post en haut de chaque page ?



Sinon, sur mon portable, la skin mobile affiche un écran désespérément blanc (navigateur Samsung de merde)

----------


## Darkath

> Autre chose : sous Opéra Mobile Android,  la version mobile à un jeu désagréable de droite à gauche qui ne sert à rien. C'est vite lourd en scrollant. Je ne sais pas si c'est rectifiable. 
> 
> Jolie refonte en tout cas, c'est frais.


Utilise les 50 autres browser qui sont mieux ^^ j'utilise dolphin moi.

---------- Post added at 14h48 ---------- Previous post was at 14h47 ----------




> Petite question: je sais que sur certains forums, il est possible de laisser le premier post d'un thread en haut de chaque page, une sorte de rappel. Or, ce truc serait super pratique pour les topics uniques, mais très contraignant pour le reste du forum.
> 
> Donc, est-il possible d'implémenter une option permettant d'afficher le 1er post en haut de chaque page ?
> 
> 
> 
> Sinon, sur mon portable, la skin mobile affiche un écran désespérément blanc (navigateur Samsung de merde)


Owi une option pour le créateur de topic ! Aussi la possibilité pour le créateur de fermer lui même son topic

----------


## Euklif

> La recherche c'est aléatoire mais ça m'a quand même servi à plusieurs reprises (*jamais pour retrouver un topic précis*, là google me parait plus simple, mais dans un topic particulier pour chercher une réponse et éviter de reposer une question posée mille fois...).


Perso le seul problème que je rencontre pour retrouver un topic précis vient des titres eux même : si certains sont clair mais ajoute une vanne, d'autres ne sont qu'une vanne avec tout ce que ça implique concernant la recherche associée... Pour le reste, un simple recherche avancé avec sélection "rechercher dans les intitulés uniquement" suffit dans l'immense majorité des cas.
Bon et pour être tout à fait franc, y a aussi cette limitation a 4 caractères qui me pose parfois soucis mais ça m'étonnerais quelle saute un jour celle là...

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je ne sais pas s'il est prévu que ça reste comme ça mais le placard de la liste des sous-forums qui envahit l'écran quand tu ouvres le forum "Tout ou rien" est encore plus moche qu'une armoire à saveurs.

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

Ah ouais en effet.

Et puis toutes les anciennes apostrophes du forum ( comprenez celles avant l'update ) se sont transformés en ça : &#39

Autant dire que c'est impossible de lire un thread d'avant la maj.

----------


## doshu

Je me permets de répéter une remarque faite précédemment : le gros "CANARDPC.COM" en haut à droite ne renvoie plus au site de CPC mais au forum. C'est pas très utile à mon avis, surtout avec un encart "Forum" juste en-dessous qui renvoie aussi au forum...

----------


## PurpleSkunk

> le gros "CANARDPC.COM" en haut à droite


 C'est l'autre droite en fait.  ::P:

----------


## Bah

> Ah ouais en effet.
> 
> Et puis toutes les anciennes apostrophes du forum ( comprenez celles avant l'update ) se sont transformés en ça : &#39
> 
> Autant dire que c'est impossible de lire un thread d'avant la maj.


Je suis allé dans un topic au hasard et les messages avaient des apostrophes tout à fait correctes. Bizarre.

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

Bah c'est sans doute propre à Chrome alors.

----------


## Arseur

Aucun problème sous Chrome de mon côté.

----------


## ben_beber

EK-zutwar, ton soucis ressemble à un problème d'encodage des caractères, peut être que la manip suivante ^peut t'aider :
Sous chrome, clique à droite sur l'icone en forme de clé à molette, puis va sur 
Outils > codage et choisit Occident (ISO-8859-1)
Si c'est pas ça que tu avais sélectionné par défaut, il est possible que le soucis vienne de là.

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

Je suis bien en Occident ISO-8859-1. Et j'ai fait une capture d'un thread de 2006, par exemple :

----------


## ben_beber

J'ai effectivement le même soucis sur le thread que tu présentes :
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...+accessoire+DS
ça a finalement plus l'air d'être les caractères qui ont été enregistrés tels quels en base  ::O:

----------


## Dark Fread

Même problème sur ce thread en particulier sous Opera, ça doit être le topic qui est daubé  ::ninja::

----------


## young_nana

::o:  Ezechiel n'est plus modo !?




> Autre chose : sous Opéra Mobile Android,  la version mobile à un jeu désagréable de droite à gauche qui ne sert à rien. C'est vite lourd en scrollant. Je ne sais pas si c'est rectifiable.


Je postais principalement pour signaler ça ! J'ai un Xperia X10 mini, autant dire que pour naviguer ,faut pouvoir faire défiler les pages. De haut en bas, pas de soucis, mais impossible de gauche à droite ! Je n'ai donc pas accès à des fonctions comme "Aller au dernier message non lu", et autres choses indispensables, qui font que je me connecte moins depuis mon téléphone du coup ! :/

----------


## kaldanm

Je voudrais juste signaler qu'il n'y a pas avoir les titres de messages en thème x86. Je sais pas si c'est normal, mais ca peux etre dangereux, par exemple comme ça :

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/49...=1#post4185548

----------


## Herr Z

Classe.

----------


## L'invité

::wub::

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ca a de suite plus de gueule.

Sauf le "Mare aux connards" qui accuse un parti pris (et je n'y fous pas les pieds, on ne me taxera pas de partialité).

----------


## Frypolar

Ah ah, je vais faire le chieur mais en fait je m'étais habitué à la skin précédente  ::ninja:: . Peu importe, là c'est pas uniformisé mais je suppose que ça le sera et que ça choquera moins.

Ah, et il y a un toto caché sous le bouton répondre à la discussion.

----------


## Doc TB

> Ah, et il y a un toto caché sous le bouton répondre à la discussion.


ah merde

----------


## L'invité

Bon je me répète, mais il faut que les icones des topics lus soient plus différentiable que ceux des topics non lus. La c'est quand même pas facile de voir ce qu'on à déjà lu ou pas.

Et un *bug*!
QUand je recherche des posts que j'ai écrit dans un topic ça ne me retourne rien (je test évidemment sur des topics sur lesquels je suis intervenu). C'est sans doute à cause de l'apostrophe dans mon pseudo qui doit faire chier quelque part.

----------


## Frypolar

> ah merde


Je t'avouerai ne pas comprendre la raison de sa présence mais on va pas chercher, ça restera un mystère  :^_^: .

Rien à voir mais la nouvelle section Jeux vidéo c'est bien  ::): .

----------


## Doc TB

> Et un *bug*!
> QUand je recherche des posts que j'ai écrit dans un topic ça ne me retourne rien (je test évidemment sur des topics sur lesquels je suis intervenu). C'est sans doute à cause de l'apostrophe dans mon pseudo qui doit faire chier quelque part.


La base de recherche n'est pas encore regénérée.  Ca demande plusieurs heures et une énorme charge serveur. Je ferais ça une nuit vers 4h du mat.

----------


## Nightwrath

Je crois que la catégorie "Jeux vidéo" n'a pas aimé le changement dans sa structure. 

http://forum.canardpc.com/forums/5-Jeux-vid%C3%A9o

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

J'ai juste envie de dire un gros WTF ? Aucune redirection automatique sur x86, pas de skin, pas de login... Bref en l'état actuel impossible pour moi de surfer sur canardpici au boulot. Qu'est ce que je suis censé faire de mes journées alors hein ?! Si mes heures supplémentaires doivent servir à bosser y a qu'à le dire ! Le monde marche sur la tête M. Teraboule ! 
 :Gerbe:

----------


## Doc TB

> Je crois que la catégorie "Jeux vidéo" n'a pas aimé le changement dans sa structure. 
> 
> http://forum.canardpc.com/forums/5-Jeux-vid%C3%A9o


Ca c'est un bug de theme, faut attendre zoulou pour corriger

---------- Post added at 18h33 ---------- Previous post was at 18h32 ----------




> J'ai juste envie de dire un gros WTF ? Aucune redirection automatique sur x86, pas de skin, pas de login... Bref en l'état actuel impossible pour moi de surfer sur canardpici au boulot. Qu'est ce que je suis censé faire de mes journées alors hein ?! Si mes heures supplémentaires doivent servir à bosser y a qu'à le dire ! Le monde marche sur la tête M. Teraboule !


Les redirections .x86.fr ou .x86-secret.com ne fontionnent pas pour l'instant. C'est très chiant à réimplémenter. J'y travaille.

----------


## Larry Coche

C'est depuis la refonte du forum:Victime de son succès,tous les p'tit gars de JV.com debarque et font exploser le site  :tired: 

J'avais encore jamais eu ça......

----------


## Nelfe

La section où on postait les vidéos alakon, avec le topic des spams etc. a disparu.

----------


## Raddi

Non, c'est déplacé. Je comprends rien d'ailleurs : c'est quoi la différence entre Canard Café et Tout ou rien ??

----------


## Doc TB

> Les redirections .x86.fr ou .x86-secret.com ne fontionnent pas pour l'instant. C'est très chiant à réimplémenter. J'y travaille.


Il devrait maintenant être possible de browser le forum d'une URL alternative. Pour se logguer par contre, ce n'est pas encore possible... Bientot.

---------- Post added at 18h42 ---------- Previous post was at 18h41 ----------




> non, c'est déplacé. Je comprends rien d'ailleurs : c'est quoi la différence entre Canard Café et Tout ou rien ??


Canard Café, c'est pour les discussions intéressantes (politique, sports, ...etc.). Tout ou rien, c'est pour le bullshit (topîc du coeur, gros con du jour, ...etc.). Kahn et Sebum vont vous expliquer ca

----------


## Raddi

Ok c'est un peu ce que j'imaginais, mais parfois faire la différence entre intéressant ou non c'est pas évident.
Assez subjectif en tout cas.

----------


## Nelfe

C'est bien pour différencier les topics sérieux des autres, mais niveau navigation ça va pas être pratique.

----------


## Le Glaude

De mieux en mieux ce nouveau forum, très classe, intuitif, super boulot.  :Cigare:

----------


## Ellierys

::love:: 

Surpuissant le nouveau skin !

----------


## TarteAuxFleurs

J'adore le nouveau thème , ne toucher plus rien  :Bave:

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Est-ce qu'on peut ne pas avoir la version mobile sur mobile?

----------


## Raddi

> C'est bien pour différencier les topics sérieux des autres, mais niveau navigation ça va pas être pratique.


C'est pas faux, c'était bien plus pratique de tout regrouper. Car, encore une fois, ce qui est "intéressant" ou pas, ça relève du jugement de chacun.
Bah tiens, par exemple, on a mis le topic des blagues ou de la dépense du jour dans les sujets "sérieux". Pourquoi pas, mais il faudra expliquer les critères en détail alors.

----------


## Doc TB

> Bah tiens, par exemple, on a mis le topic des blagues ou de la dépense du jour dans les sujets "sérieux". Pourquoi pas, mais il faudra expliquer les critères en détail alors.


Kahn et Sebum doivent encore déplacer une partie des threads. C'est en cours.

----------


## helldraco

Excellent nouveau skin: assez sombre pour être confortable à lire, assez clair pour ne pas faire râler ceux qui veulent du blanc éclatant.

Chapeau bas, j'adore.

----------


## dohogahs

C'est beau !  ::love:: 

Bravo les keums.  :;): 

On peut pas virer le cadre autour des avatars par contre ?

----------


## SAï

> Canard Café, c'est pour les discussions intéressantes (politique, sports, ...etc.). Tout ou rien, c'est pour le bullshit (topîc du coeur, gros con du jour, ...etc.). Kahn et Sebum vont vous expliquer ca


Du coup faudra peut-être associer une section (loisirs etc) au titre de certains topics fréquentés, parce-que là on se retrouve par exemple avec les botanistes dans l'intéressant et les ouatures dans le bullshit (ce qui reste assez logique quand même) :hulot:


Sinon les tons de ce nouveau skin magnifique rappellent ceux de l'avatar de DocTB, c'est très perturbant :3

----------


## Doc TB

> Sinon les tons de ce nouveau skin magnifique rappellent ceux de l'avatar de DocTB, c'est très perturbant :3


C'est exprès :P

----------


## Lt Anderson

C'est encore mieux cet habillage du forum.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Superbe la nouvelle skin. Beaucoup plus boulot-friendly.  :;):

----------


## Anton

Skin très très sympa, sobre et nette, bravo Zoulou  ::):  

Quelques interrogations/observations, si c'est possible ?


les sous-forum de la section "jeux vidéo" sont uniquement atteignables depuis la racine du forum, plus depuis la sous-section ; perso, je trouve ça perturbant et dommage, c'est une redondance bienvenue et que j'utilise visuellement tout le temps"ville" ; faudrait aligner à droite pour virer le blanc (ou faire aligner à gauche le champ donné)la première ligne de chaque section est plus sombre que les suivantes, c'est comme sur la plupart des forums un "problème" d'occurrence CSS ou c'est fait exprès ? Dans les deux cas, ma foi, ça donne un effet assez joli donc c'est coolon est en 2011, d'après Psycho Fox on ne peut plus mettre d'images dans les profils (déjà qu'on n'avait pas les smileys), et d'après la charte, après la suppression des gifs animés en avatar c'est au tour des signatures animées, genre les mini-barres ou ce genre de signature qui ne pèse rien. C'est vraiment nécessaire ? A l'ère du Tera et de la BP à gogo, vous devez serrer la ceinture comme un lendemain de RSA à ce point-là ?Règle n°3 de la Charte : ça veut dire que dès que quelqu'un se fait basher sur le topic de l'actu, politique, du coeur, le super tout et rien... c'est modérable et sanctionnable désormais, plus de laxisme et donc d'effet de meute/bande ?"Mare aux connards", c'est pas très intelligent. Franchement, hein. Stigmatiser une partie de la communauté, c'est bof (à tort ou à raison c'est pas le problème)qui dit version supérieure de forum dit puissance minimale adéquate derrière, et là depuis 1h c'est pas ça du tout, le forum étant à genoux toutes les 4 minutes montre en main  ::P: y a des smileys en double, plus qu'avant, avec [Plus]

Walà.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Kahn et Sebum doivent encore déplacer une partie des threads. C'est en cours.


On ne va pas tout déplacer d'un coup. Bouger des forums farcis de centaines de posts met le serveur à genoux.




> [*]qui dit version supérieure de forum dit puissance minimale adéquate derrière, et là depuis 1h c'est pas ça du tout, le forum étant à genoux toutes les 4 minutes montre en main


C'est temporaire : le contre-coup de la mise à jour. Normalement.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

J'aime bien la nouvelle skin, c'est très joli.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

D'ailleurs on ne peut pas créer de topic dans la section Mare Aux Connards
_To create new threads in this forum your post count must be 50000000 or greater.
You currently have 28864 posts._
 :tired: 
Y'a d'la censure dans l'air !


Sinon c'est très joli tout ça, et bien plus discret au taffe. PAr contre les grosses enveloppes kikinous devant les sujets, j'ai dû mal... :Emo: 
Par contre vous ne comptez pas remettre une section dédiée aux news du net ? Ca risque d'être bordélique de s'y retrouver dans le Tout ou Rien si y'a fusion.

----------


## Anton

> C'est temporaire : le contre-coup de la mise à jour. Normalement.


Ok  :;): 

Bon dans la foulée : il manque toujours la redondance de l'arborescence parcourue. En bref, dupliquer 




> Forum > Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le site web > Update cataclysmique du forum pour le jeudi 07/04


en bas de page également. Comme avant, quoi.
Ouais parce que un clic en amont c'est vachement moins relou que "haut de page" et cliquer, ou le menu déroulant  :ouaiouai:  

Le pied de page reste en rouge ? Ca colle bien niveau couleurs, mais là on dépasse les 3 max (gris/orange/blanc) de la norme d'ergonomie, quoi"Forums Canard PC" en bas toujours, renvoie au site, pas au forum. Un truc à changer, soit le lien soit la dénomination, donc.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

4 couleurs c'est anti-ergonomique ?
Mouais, vu comment c'est utilisé ici je n'y vois rien de gênant ou choquant pour le bon goût.

----------


## Anton

L'œil "sature" au bout de 3, comme l'odorat dépassé 3/4 senteurs. Donc ouais, on peut dire que c'est "anti-ergonomique". C'est une norme graphique quoi (parfois joyeusement explosée d'ailleurs  ::ninja:: ).
Mais ouais le rouge et le gris/noir vont bien ensemble, donc là ça gêne pas.

----------


## aggelon

J'ai mis ma signature en conformité, on sait jamais  ::ninja::

----------


## croustibatte

Bravo ! C'est très joli, faut que je parcours un peu plus, pour vraiment voir toutes les nouveautés.

Par contre, petit bémol, je sais pas si c'est réglable, mais lorsqu'il y a une signature dans un post, elle commence obligatoirement après toute la partie profil-avatar. Du coup sur les post de une seule ligne, ça fait beaucoup de vide avant le post d'après.. (ai-je été clair  ::huh:: )

----------


## Kamikaze

Sympa la nouvelle skin mais pitié que les dieux entendent ma supplication, y'aurait pas moyen de foutre ce gris là, également dans les listes de threads? Parce que quand je navigue dans le forum le blanc éclatant m'arrache les yeux, bon sinon je m'arrangerais avec chrome pour assombrir ça mais ça éclate les yeux ce blanc.

---------- Post added at 20h29 ---------- Previous post was at 20h28 ----------




> Bravo ! C'est très joli, faut que je parcours un peu plus, pour vraiment voir toutes les nouveautés.
> 
> Par contre, petit bémol, je sais pas si c'est réglable, mais lorsqu'il y a une signature dans un post, elle commence obligatoirement après toute la partie profil-avatar. Du coup sur les post de une seule ligne, ça fait beaucoup de vide avant le post d'après.. (ai-je été clair )


Absolument d'accord, c'est immonde tout ce vide.

----------


## Anton

Encore un truc : le bouton "_Quoi de neuf ?_" et en-dessous le lien "_Derniers messages_" sont redondants, je pense que virer ce dernier serait pas mal puisque cette fois redondance inutile  ::P:  sauf impératif que j'ignore.

Pourquoi pas le remplacer là par le "Tableau de bord" comme avant, d'ailleurs.

----------


## Anon26492

Petite remarque sur la skin mobile : il manque un fil d'ariane ou un bouton retour pour remonter d'un niveau dans l'arbo.

----------


## mescalin

C'est que moi ou c'est devenu super galère pour retrouver un sujet précis depuis que tout est mélangé et divisé en deux sous parties dans le "bistrot des canards" ?

Sinon, je trouve les icônes "enveloppes" en début de titre des threads trop grosses.

Pour le reste je vais attendre que ça se tasse.

Voila voila...

----------


## L'invité

> C'est que moi ou c'est devenu super galère pour retrouver un sujet précis depuis que tout est mélangé et divisé en deux sous parties dans le "bistrot des canards" ?
> 
> Sinon, je trouve les icônes "enveloppes" en début de titre des threads trop grosses.
> 
> Pour le reste je vais attendre que ça se tasse.
> 
> Voila voila...



Rien à ajouter.  :Cigare:

----------


## Dark Fread

> Bravo ! C'est très joli, faut que je parcours un peu plus, pour vraiment voir toutes les nouveautés.
> 
> Par contre, petit bémol, je sais pas si c'est réglable, mais lorsqu'il y a une signature dans un post, elle commence obligatoirement après toute la partie profil-avatar. Du coup sur les post de une seule ligne, ça fait beaucoup de vide avant le post d'après.. (ai-je été clair )


C'était déjà le cas avant, non ?  :tired:  (et c'était déjà caca)

----------


## Sk-flown

Je préfère quand je rentre dans une zone pouvoir continuer à avoir une vu sur les sous-forums qu'elle contient, là faut revenir en arrière pour rentrer dans un seul sous forum, je prédis une baisse légère de la fréquentation à cause des allers retours incessants et pénibles.

----------


## Lt Anderson

La navigation dans le forum est moins intuitive je trouve.

----------


## Belhoriann

Pour ma part je trouve le skin plutôt pas mal et les améliorations bienvenues, mais il y a des choses qui me chagrinent, en plus de ce que viennent de dire les canards :

- Il n'y a plus la petite arborescence de forum en bas de page, c'est pénible de devoir aller en haut de page pour retourner deux cranx en arrière dans le forum.

- Le bandeau publicitaire est juste en dessous de ladite arborescence, ce qui dégrade la lisibilité à mes yeux. Est-il possible de le mettre sur la droite au lieu de la gauche ?

Merci, bon courage !

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

> on est en 2011, d'après Psycho Fox on ne peut plus mettre d'images dans les profils (déjà qu'on n'avait pas les smileys), et d'après la charte, après la suppression des gifs animés en avatar c'est au tour des signatures animées, genre les mini-barres ou ce genre de signature qui ne pèse rien. C'est vraiment nécessaire ? A l'ère du Tera et de la BP à gogo, vous devez serrer la ceinture comme un lendemain de RSA à ce point-là ?


Moi je suis pour la suppression des trucs animés dans les signatures et avatars. C'est pas le poids qui me dérange, mais ça attire l'oeil et c'est pénible quand on veut lire ce qu'il y a à côté.

----------


## CaeDron

> Moi je suis pour la suppression des trucs animés dans les signatures et avatars. C'est pas le poids qui me dérange, mais ça attire l'oeil et c'est pénible quand on veut lire ce qu'il y a à côté.


Mais pas du tout.

----------


## croustibatte

> C'était déjà le cas avant, non ?  (et c'était déjà caca)


Au temps pour moi alors... mais c'était moins flagrant, ou alors la nouvelle version qui fait plus "aéré".. je sais pas mais là ça me saute aux yeux tout ces espaces!

----------


## MrBeaner

J'aime beaucoup, ça apporte de la fraîcheur. Je peaufinerais les bulles de quote si cela m'était dévolu.

Une question: la version mobile est-elle aussi achevée? J'ai pas mal de ralentissements mais je ne sais pas si c'est normal vu les travaux. Excusez-moi si j'ai raté un post qui en parlait.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Il devrait maintenant être possible de browser le forum d'une URL alternative. Pour se logguer par contre, ce n'est pas encore possible... Bientôt.


Ah super merci beaucoup ! 

Et super skin en passant ça sera plus discret au boulot en effet  :;):

----------


## Xùn

Nouveau skin très sympa, j’aime beaucoup. Au moins, ça pique pas les yeux.
Je pense même rester sur ce thème alors que j’avais l’habitude avec le x86 même avant les modifs.
Par contre, je suis d’accord que l’arborescence en bas du forum manque clairement, remonter à chaque fois en haut pour revenir en arrière rend la navigation vraiment pénible.
Bon courage.  :;):

----------


## Guest14712

Concernant la division des discussions générales en deux forums distincts, d'un côté je trouve ça bordélique mais de l'autre je me dis que c'est sans doute une question d'habitude. D'ici quelques semaines la distinction se fera plus facilement dans notre esprit je pense.

----------


## Maalak

Il y a un problème de liens puisque ceux des grosses sous-parties du forum ("jeux vidéo", "Hardware et Software", ...) ne donnent sur rien au lieu de lister leurs propres sous-fora.

----------


## Rom1

> Moi je suis pour la suppression des trucs animés dans les signatures et avatars. C'est pas le poids qui me dérange, mais ça attire l'oeil et c'est pénible quand on veut lire ce qu'il y a à côté.


Dans ces cas la, tu fais ESC et hop, le gif ne bouge plus  :;):

----------


## Raddi

RDJ  ::o:

----------


## Thom

Belle update.
J'aime le forum un topic un jeu.

----------


## KiwiX

Ce bandeau de pub...

----------


## Mobyduck

J'aime beaucoup la nouvelle apparence du forum, un grand bravo à toute l'équipe. Juste un petit truc qui me gêne, vous pensez qu'il serait possible de réduire la largeur du bandeau *Top 10 Stats*? Nan parce que ça fait un peu tâche je trouve:

----------


## Jerom

Avant quand on cherchait des messages par pseudo on avait tous nos messages (pratique pour suivre des conversations en cours, sans s'abonner), alors que maintenant ça ne montre plus que les discussions initiées ?...
(Ou bien quelqu'un sait comment faire pour avoir le comportement ancien ? Pas encore trouvé ...)
Merci !

----------


## Draxx

> La navigation dans le forum est moins intuitive je trouve.


+1. Obligé de cliquer sur "Haut de page" pour avoir le lien du sous forum parent. C'est un peu chiant à force.

----------


## Doniazade

Juste un truc que je viens de remarquer dans l'intitulé des onglets Firefox : pour les topics Tout ou Rien, la catégorie (Loisirs, Culture, Politiques, etc.) est affiché devant le titre du sujet. Je ne trouve pas ça super utile ni lisible.

----------


## kayl257

> Avant quand on cherchait des messages par pseudo on avait tous nos messages (pratique pour suivre des conversations en cours, sans s'abonner), alors que maintenant ça ne montre plus que les discussions initiées ?...
> (Ou bien quelqu'un sait comment faire pour avoir le comportement ancien ? Pas encore trouvé ...)
> Merci !


En gros tu cherches à afficher sous forme de messages?
Dans recherche suivant 1 type de contenu, en bas, tu peux choisir d'afficher sous forme de messages.

----------


## Anon4782

> +1. Obligé de cliquer sur "Haut de page" pour avoir le lien du sous forum parent. C'est un peu chiant à force.


Grave.   :Emo:

----------


## Maxwell

> Il y a un problème de liens puisque ceux des grosses sous-parties du forum ("jeux vidéo", "Hardware et Software", ...) ne donnent sur rien au lieu de lister leurs propres sous-fora.





> +1. Obligé de cliquer sur "Haut de page" pour avoir le lien du sous forum parent. C'est un peu chiant à force.


Je voulais aussi faire remonter ces 2 points, assez inconfortables. A part ça j'aime beaucoup le reste.

----------


## Doc TB

Je bosse à la correction des bugs de la skin x86 de mon côté. Pour la skin CPC -> Zoulou. Si vous remontez un bug, précisez bien sur quel skin exactement.

----------


## r2djbeuh

Salut, je sais pas si c'est un bug ou une feature, mais quand je clique, par exemple sur le lien " bistrot des canards", vu que j'aime bien ne voir que cette section du forum, je visite rarement les autres, ben j'ai obtient ça :

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ouais c'est pas super ergonomique même si on a le "bouton de navigation rapide".

----------


## psycho_fox

Le time out de la session a vachement diminué non ?
J'ai l'impression de devoir me réenregistrer vachement souvent.

----------


## Doc TB

> Salut, je sais pas si c'est un bug ou une feature, mais quand je clique, par exemple sur le lien " bistrot des canards", vu que j'aime bien ne voir que cette section du forum, je visite rarement les autres, ben j'ai obtient ça :


C'est remonté tous les 2 posts (et 2 posts au dessus du tiens) et c'est un bug en cours de résolution. Essayez tout de meme de lire un minimum avant de poster.

----------


## Jerom

Non je veux bien voir les discussions, toutes celles où il y a un de mes messages.
(Ca marchait bien avant - là sur la recherche avec 1 type de contenu et par discussion : il n'en sort que quelques unes ?...)

----------


## Doc TB

> Non je veux bien voir les discussions, toutes celles où il y a un de mes messages.
> (Ca marchait bien avant - là sur la recherche avec 1 type de contenu et par discussion : il n'en sort que quelques unes ?...)


300000e edition : la base de recherche n'est pas encore regénérée parceque ca prends des plombes et que je vais le faire une nuit.

---------- Post added at 11h58 ---------- Previous post was at 11h53 ----------

Tiens, pourquoi ton avatar est plus grand que les autres ? Bug !

----------


## r2djbeuh

Oui, mais moi, j'ai mis une image ! :boude:

----------


## alx

J'adore la nouvelle skin CPC. Joli boulot !

----------


## Nelfe

J'ai vraiment du mal avec les séparations des anciennes sous-section. Ça m'oblige à avoir plusieurs onglets ouverts en même temps (pour l'ex sous-section Jeux Vidéo PC et Tout ou rien), c'est vraiment pas pratique, surtout quand on a l'habitude de suivre plusieurs fils.

:réactionnaire:

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

> Même problème sur ce thread en particulier sous Opera, ça doit être le topic qui est daubé


En fait tous les topics d'avant Novembre 2007, je dirais, ont peu ou prou ce problème.

Ça doit-être un problème lié a deux caractères d'apostrophe différents, celle qui est droite et l'autre qui est plus une virgule haute.

Test :  («  ’  » ou «  '  »)

Bon à priori les deux passent maintenant.

----------


## Scorbut

> ]Tiens, pourquoi ton avatar est plus grand que les autres ? Bug !




Les X86 natifs (ou tout court, je sais plus) ont droit à des tailles d'avatar plus grandes.

----------


## Doc TB

> Les X86 natifs (ou tout court, je sais plus) ont droit à des tailles d'avatar plus grandes.


Ca fait des lustres que ca ne devrait plus etre le cas, je vais resizer tous les avatars supérieurs à 90x90 du coup.

J'ai fait de grosses modifs sur la skin x86 avec le retour de la barre de navigation en bas et des corrections de bugs. Il reste encore du taff ceci dit.

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

Ça a peut-être été dit mais quand on clique en bas sur Forums Canard PC, ça nous envoie sur la page d'accueil. Enfin je veux dire sur www.canardpc.com.

Très joli travail sinon.

Edit. Et si vous pouviez changer la couleur des liens comme celui dans ce message ? Je suis daltonien et j'ai un peu de mal à voir la différence entre le noir et euh... le rouge.  ::unsure:: 
Edit2'tain. Je parle de la skin CPC.

----------


## Jerom

> 300000e edition : la base de recherche n'est pas encore regénérée parceque ca prends des plombes et que je vais le faire une nuit.


Ah oui j'avais lu un truc là dessus mais pas fait le lien, désolé...
Cool ça un zombatar énorme !?  ::P:

----------


## Scorbut

Est-ce qu'il est possible de virer le loading de la skin classique et d'avoir accès au dernier message non-lu ?

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

Putain 15 pages de réclamation, courage les gars  ::P:

----------


## Goji

> Le time out de la session a vachement diminué non ?
> J'ai l'impression de devoir me réenregistrer vachement souvent.


+1 c'est relou m'sieur !

----------


## Truhl

J'essaie l'url cachée du boulot, il m'arrive un truc bizarre. Quand je clique sur le sélecteur de section, je me retrouve au premier post du thread où je me trouve, et pas au sommaire de la section. Et je suis sur la skin CPC.

----------


## Ezechiel

La nouvelle skin est très classe et propre, du bon taf.

----------


## Roland Flure

Ça manque de tracteurs mais dans l'ensemble je suis d'accord avec Zezechiel.
Danke Zoulou et TB.

----------


## tenshu

C'est très sympa, c'est pas encore sec mais je suis sûr que vous devez bien transpirer pour finaliser tout ça.

Ha, et la skin mobile pue toujours autant du zgeg. Attendez on me fait même signe que c'est encore pire avec le loader qui attend que toouuuuttt soit chargé, ce qui est particulièrement absurde quand je perd le réseau dans mon transilien.

Bref pas de tapatalk pas de chocolat.

----------


## olih

J'aime beaucoup aussi.
Seul bémol, je préfèrerai que les icones devant chaque topic (les lettres rouge/grise etc.) soient moins grosses et que le bouton pour accéder au dernier message non lu soit plus gros, il est tellement pratique  :Emo: .

----------


## Ezechiel

Ouais une vrai applie mobile pour le site et le forum pour androïd, ce sera l'accomplissement de tout.
Zoulou, TB, vous savez ce qu'il vous reste à faire. Vous savez que vous feriez porter aux nues si vous nous pondiez ça.

----------


## Djal

Ca commence à sérieusement défoncer  ::o: . 
+ 1 un pour rétablir l'accès à 100% sur cpc.forums.x86.fr  ::cry:: 

Bon courage !

----------


## rOut

On peut râler sur la skin ou elle n'est pas encore faite ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Me voilà rentré de Strasbourg, j'ai le biceps qui pleurniche à cause des retouches tattoo, Et je vois POUM 3 pages de réclamations.
Je m'y attelle au plus tôt, mais bien sûr je ne corrigerai que celles qui nous paraissent pertinente.

EDIT: Pour les râleurs j'ai également prévu une version Sombre, mais que j'ai beaucoup moins testouillée. Là, par exemple les boutons pour les styles et la mise en forme sont pas ultra visibles.
Si vous voulez tester, elle s'apelle CPC DARK.

----------


## Ouaflechien

Bravo pour la nouvelle version du forum, presque trop sobre une fois dans un sujet.
Bon j'ai quand même un petit problème, sur mon iPad la page principale du forum (ici quoi) ne se met pas a 100% de la largeur de l'écran. Pas de soucis pour les autres pages.
PS: oui, je sais iPad, Apple... C'est ma faute je n'ai qu'à utiliser une vrai machine avec un vrai système. Mais bon dans mon canapé c'est hachement plus agréable a utiliser.

----------


## Graouu

> Tiens tu m'intéresses, tu faisais comment exactement ? Je ne peux utiliser de proxy, le proxy du taf bloque justement le mot proxy (ahaha) bref, un accés forum sans metatag ce serait le panard pour pas se faire niquer par les proxy fachos du boulot (search engine, game je crois dans ce qu'il n'aime pas). Je suis preneur de toute solution pour pouvoir glander comme avant du boulot.


Youhouu !!! c'est la fête du slip çà passe du boulot maintenant... Vous avez fait (ou omis de faire) quelque chose ?? Tain et je découvre çà 20 minutes avant de me tirer du taf c'est malin !!!

---------- Post added at 19h41 ---------- Previous post was at 19h38 ----------

Je rajoute une petite suggestion, au dessus de la réponse rapide, possibilité de rajouter les arbos, comme en haut :

    * Forum=> * Canard PC & Canardpc.com=>* Canard PC - Le site web=>* Update cataclysmique du forum pour le jeudi 07/04

Comme çà pas la peine de remonter la page ou retour de page pour revenir à l'origine. Mine de rien c'est hyper pratique je vous assure.

----------


## Mephisto

> Me voilà rentré de Strasbourg, j'ai le biceps qui pleurniche à cause des retouches tattoo, Et je vois POUM 3 pages de réclamations.


Mais euh, Zoulou qui va à Strasbourg pile quand j'y suis pas... :Emo: 

Et super boulot pour le skin, c'est classe et sobre. :;):

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Mais euh, Zoulou qui va à Strasbourg pile quand j'y suis pas...
> 
> Et super boulot pour le skin, c'est classe et sobre.


 Merci. Pour strasbourg c'est con, j'ai demandé le gite aux canards, finalement y'a Madri qui s'est gentillement proposé.

----------


## Anaal Nathrakh

La nouvelle skin est très classe et lisible, ça valait le coup d'attendre.
Merci et bravo  ::wub::

----------


## Doric

Chapeau bas pour la nouvelle skin.
En plus des nouvelles fonctionnalités, je ne trouve pas grand chose à redire...
Vraiment très agréable, merci les gars!

----------


## Mephisto

> Merci. Pour strasbourg c'est con, j'ai demandé le gite aux canards, finalement y'a Madri qui s'est gentillement proposé.


Boh de toute façon j'habite pas sur Strasbourg même mais à 30 bornes, j'y vais pour bosser. Mais étant en vacances j'aurais campé devant chez Leanka juste pour taper la discute cinq minutes.  ::rolleyes:: 
Sinon bon choix pour la tatoueuse, elle est sacrément réputée dans le coin, si un jour je franchis le pas j'irais surement la voir j'aime beaucoup ce qu'elle fait.  ::wub:: 

( tiens je viens de voir que Madri habite au niveau de la gare Strasbourg-Roethig, vous avez du prendre mon train habituel.  ::P:  )

Et pour éviter le HS : Pour le moment on a plus l'arborescence en bas des pages, mais le menu déroulant "Navigation Rapide", un peu mieux qu'avant, peut dépanner.  :;):

----------


## wakabayashi

J'aime vraiment beaucoup la nouvelle skin du forum, encore plus agréable que l'ancienne. Beau travail.

----------


## Samael

C'est vraiment dommage par contre qu'on ne puisse plus mettre des images sur les profils des gens.

----------


## alx

On peut plus faire de concours de GIFs animés  :Emo:

----------


## Froyok

> On peut plus faire de concours de GIFs animés


Et d'images de 20000px*50000px !  :Emo: 

:c'étaitMieuxAvant:

----------


## CaeDron

Oui mais ils y avait les vicieux batards comme moi qui se trouvaient en possesion de choses plus dangeureuses, et qui les balancent n'importe où. Jor les gifs de 3 Mo. Donc après je suppose que la blague n'est pas drôle pour tout le monde. Par contre, c'est vrai que ça me manque.
Et aussi :
<=============================================

----------


## Spawn

Je vois pas pourquoi il y a un topic jeux vidéo en général et jeux vidéo PC, les deux peuvent vivre en harmonie parfaitement, je dirais même qu'ils se complètent  :Emo: 

Bref j'aime pas du tout, je suis perdu dans mes onglets, en plus les sous sections sur le topic "jeux video PC" ne sont accessibles uniquement sur la page principal, c'est chiant,  :cetaitmieuxavant:

Sinon c'est bien  :Emo: 




> Je préfère quand je rentre dans une zone pouvoir continuer à avoir une vu sur les sous-forums qu'elle contient, là faut revenir en arrière pour rentrer dans un seul sous forum, je prédis une baisse légère de la fréquentation à cause des allers retours incessants et pénibles.


Mais voilà, c'est ultra galère, depuis hier j'ai moins surfer sur CPC car la navigation est lourde et pas intuitive, faut juste ouvrir ouat milles onglets, c'est chiant, alors il y a bien le bouton "quoi de neuf" mais il recense tout les sujets, c'est impossible de suivre un topic via cet outil, donc faut ouvrir des onglets.

Rien que le topic des screenshots dans la section "jeux-video-et-discussion-général-divers-et-variés-et-pas-pareil-que-le-topic-jeu-video-PC", bah j'y vais beaucoup moins, et je pense pas que c'est une question d'habitude.

----------


## Graouu

> Youhouu !!! c'est la fête du slip çà passe du boulot maintenant... Vous avez fait (ou omis de faire) quelque chose ?? Tain et je découvre çà 20 minutes avant de me tirer du taf c'est malin !!![COLOR="Silver"]



Bon je vais faire une prière pour que les Metatags ne bougent pas et restent comme ce qu'ils sont, mais j'ai un doute. J'imagine juste que vous n'avez pas encore attaquer la partie référencement et là je vais pleurer à nouveau après...  ::cry::   ::cry::   ::cry::

----------


## M.Rick75

- Ne faudrait-il pas déplacer *Les jeux que vous viendez de finir*, actuellement dans la section "Jeux PC", dans la section jeux vidéos, discussions générales où se trouve "les jeux auxquels vous jouez actuellement". Il me semblait que les 2 topics allaient de pair et là ça me fait bizarre de les voir séparés par ce rideau de fer des deux sous-forums.

- Est-ce que vous allez faire un genre de tuto/présentation pour les nouvelles fonctionnalités du forum (genre double-clic ou explication des couleurs pour les icônes d'enveloppes devant les sujets, trucs avancés,...) ou on se démerde comme des grands (bon peut-être que ça existe déjà mais je n'ai pas trouvé)?

Et pour les trucs qui reviennent (questions déjà posées mais j'ai pas vu de réponses dessus):
- Le retour des liens de l'arborescence des forums et sous forums en bas de page.
- Moins d'espace vide à la fin d'un message: possible, prévu ou pas?
Je sais pas combien, c'est peut-être mes yeux, mais j'ai vraiment l'impression de voir s'afficher beaucoup moins de messages par écran qu'avant (surtout avec des réponses d'une ligne).

----------


## Alexis

Je suppose que ça a déjà été dit mais serait-il possible d'afficher le breadcrumb en bas des pages également et pas uniquement au-dessus ?
C'est vraiment un truc pénible...

----------


## Graouu

> Je suppose que ça a déjà été dit mais serait-il possible d'afficher le breadcrumb en bas des pages également et pas uniquement au-dessus ?
> C'est vraiment un truc pénible...


Oh pitaing merci, je vais dormir moins con ce soir.... je connaissais pas le terme exact...  ::):

----------


## Nelfe

> Je vois pas pourquoi il y a un topic jeux vidéo en général et jeux vidéo PC, les deux peuvent vivre en harmonie parfaitement, je dirais même qu'ils se complètent 
> 
> Bref j'aime pas du tout, je suis perdu dans mes onglets, en plus les sous sections sur le topic "jeux video PC" ne sont accessibles uniquement sur la page principal, c'est chiant,  :cetaitmieuxavant:
> 
> Sinon c'est bien 
> 
> 
> 
> Mais voilà, c'est ultra galère, depuis hier j'ai moins surfer sur CPC car la navigation est lourde et pas intuitive, faut juste ouvrir ouat milles onglets, c'est chiant, alors il y a bien le bouton "quoi de neuf" mais il recense tout les sujets, c'est impossible de suivre un topic via cet outil, donc faut ouvrir des onglets.
> ...


La même.

Sinon j'ai un bug : des sujets que j'ai déjà lu sont souvent affichés en non-lus (enfin comme si il y avait une nouvelle réponse depuis ma dernière visite alors que non).

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Bon, le souci de non affichage de forums est réglé. Pour ce qui est du breadcrumb, je peux pas le faire sans installer de hack VB. Et les hacks VB c'est le boulot de TB, donc on devrait mettre ça en place rapido.

----------


## Alexis

Ok, super, merci. Sinon chouette la nouvelle skin !

----------


## Anton

C'est une simple ligne de code à copier/coller, normalement  :tired:  

Les sous-forums marchaient enfin dans les sections, y a 2 minutes... et ont re disparu, c'est normal ?  ::P:  Autant dans "Canard Café" c'est mieux de ne pas les faire apparaître vu le pavé, autant dans les autres, c'est mieux  ::o:

----------


## Doc TB

> Bon, le souci de non affichage de forums est réglé. Pour ce qui est du breadcrumb, je peux pas le faire sans installer de hack VB. Et les hacks VB c'est le boulot de TB, donc on devrait mettre ça en place rapido.


Si tu parles de la barre de navigation, c'est une ligne a copier/coller dans le template. Je l'ai fait sur la skin x86.

----------


## Dekans

Pour la version mobile, il y a moyen d'avoir le tableau de bord ?

Et l'accès aux derniers posts, plutôt qu'à le première page d'un topic ?

----------


## helldraco

Zoulou, je viens de découvrir la nouvelle nouvelle skin (Dark CPC).

Tu es mon héros du monde entier à partir de dorénavant jusqu'à dorenaprès.  ::wub::

----------


## Anton

Oh puté, wé  ::mellow::  Une skin pour les emos  :haha:  
Paradoxalement, elle est même plus claire que la grisée  ::o: 
Reste pas mal de taff encore, sur les images des boutons et quelques CSS textuels.

Et c'est là qu'on découvre que les smileys, bien que PNG sont mal détourés  ::P:

----------


## Samael

Par contre on peut plus voir les pseudos de certaines personnes avec le skin dark de même qu'on voit plus les icônes types gras italiques etc...

----------


## Graouu

Je confirme, la dark skin est top et çà soulage nos petits noeils.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Bande de mous du genoux. Les vrais les durs, ils restent avec la skin fullred.

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

Par contre le gros rectangle à bord arrondis rouge "Répondre à la discussion", il va rester comme ça ?
Parce ça fait bizarre par rapport au reste là. Pour quoi ce n'est pas un rectangle gris comme les autres boutons ?

----------


## Frypolar

> Par contre le gros rectangle à bord arrondis rouge "Répondre à la discussion", il va rester comme ça ?
> Parce ça fait bizarre par rapport au reste là. Pour quoi ce n'est pas un rectangle gris comme les autres boutons ?


Ou du même rouge pour la skin "Old".

----------


## MrBeaner

Merci pour la refonte!

Dites, c'est normal que la version mobile soit si longue à charger? Parce que là le loading me nargue vraiment, que ce soit en 3G ou en Wifi. Et les pages sont par conséquent plus lourde c'est ça? Histoire que je fasse gaffe à ma conso data.

----------


## Alexis

> Par contre le gros rectangle à bord arrondis rouge "Répondre à la discussion", il va rester comme ça ?
> Parce ça fait bizarre par rapport au reste là. Pour quoi ce n'est pas un rectangle gris comme les autres boutons ?


Oui, il faudrait le changer. (désolé je suis chiant mais je travaille ds le web design  ::P: )
Un rectangulaire, ou un bords arrondis mais avec un ratio léger pour l'arrondi. Et surtout une ombre portée moins opaque et plus petite.
Là ça fait trop "pavé" et ça colle pas avec le reste.

----------


## Detox

Très sympa la skin Dark, maintenant je peux adorer Satan même sur CPC. Par contre on voit pas les pseudos des X86 du coup. 

 ::ninja:: 




> Bande de mous du genoux. Les vrais les durs, ils restent avec la skin fullred.


 Word.

----------


## KiwiX

Je ne sais pas si cela a été évoqué mais lorsque l'on souhaite lister les messages d'une personne ayant participé à un topic, j'obtiens 




> Désolé - aucun résultat. Veuillez essayer avec une autre requête.


Je clique sur le nombre de replies, ça m'ouvre un popup avec la liste des participants et du nombre de posts. Je clique sur le nombre de posts et j'obtiens le message ci-dessus. Testé dans le topic des feedback de la section ventes.

----------


## Noir le Lotus

Hello, j'aime beaucoup l'aspect du nouveau forum mais il y a un petit truc qui m'embête.

Auparavant, quand on était da&ns une section du forum, on avait tous les sujets de la section et un lien vers les sous-sections. 

Or désormais, on n'a plus que les sujets e la section. Si on veut accéder aux sous-sections, il faut retourner sur la page général du forum pour y avoir accès. C'est assez peu pratique au niveau de la navigation.

----------


## Froyok

Pourquoi ces deux thread tout à fait de pair et se complétant... sont-ils dans deux sections différentes ?

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/55...adin-en-page-1
(Ici je vois une promo intéressante...)

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/34...-et-Console%29.
(... et la je me renseigne sur le vendeur avant de passer à la caisse)

----------


## M.Rick75

> Je ne sais pas si cela a été évoqué mais lorsque l'on souhaite lister les messages d'une personne ayant participé à un topic, j'obtiens 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Désolé - aucun résultat. Veuillez essayer avec une autre requête.
> 			
> ...


Pour ça je pense:



> 300000e edition : la base de recherche n'est pas encore regénérée parceque ca prends des plombes et que je vais le faire une nuit.(...)

----------


## Frypolar

> Pourquoi ces deux thread tout à fait de pair et se complétant... sont-ils dans deux sections différentes ?
> 
> http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/55...adin-en-page-1
> (Ici je vois une promo intéressante...)
> 
> http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/34...-et-Console%29.
> (... et la je me renseigne sur le vendeur avant de passer à la caisse)


Parce que ce sont les bons plans PC mais comme toi je verrai bien les deux threads ensemble. On peut très bien les mettre dans la section générale en ajoutant un tag [PC] devant le topic des bons plans pour PC et un tag [CONSOLE] devant celui des consoles.

----------


## KiwiX

> Pour ça je pense:


 Ah ok, je pensais que c'était déjà fais. Merci.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Suis je le seul qui mouline comme un fou pour surfer sur le forum en ce moment ? Je suis allé sur d'autres sites et ca va, mais sur canardPC je mets 20 mn pour afficher 3 topics. Si c'est moi ca m'emmerderait je dois dire.

A moins d'avoir raté ca, est ce que vous nous direz pourquoi le changement de forum ? Ca apportera quoi ? J'ai vu quelqu'un qui demandait un post sur le sujet j'aimerais bien aussi.

----------


## Dekans

> Pour la version mobile, il y a moyen d'avoir le tableau de bord ?
> 
> Et l'accès aux derniers posts, plutôt qu'à le première page d'un topic ?


Je suis le seul à trouver la version mobile inutilisable à cause de ces 2 points ?

----------


## Doniazade

> Je suis le seul à trouver la version mobile inutilisable à cause de ces 2 points ?


Le premier point ne me dérange pas plus que ça.

Le deuxième est rédhibitoire.
Déjà avec la skin précédente, on ne pouvait accéder qu'à la dernière page et non au dernier message non lu, et c'était déjà pas terrible.
Là, c'est le niveau zéro de l'ergonomie. Je pensais pas qu'on pouvait faire pire que la précédente pourtant  ::ninja::

----------


## Dekans

Bah voila, là c'est même pas la peine  ::(: 

Pour le premier point, on peut s'en passer mais sur mobile c'est encore plus utile que sur la version normal du forum. Du coup ça serait le bienvenu si la chose est prévue par vBulletin.

----------


## TheToune

Nope même problème ... pour moi c'est indispensable. ^^

----------


## DarzgL

Ce serait cool d'avoir l'arborescence du forum en bas de la page comme avant, parce que quand je lis un thread c'est ennuyeux de devoir retourner en haut de la page pour revenir dans le sous-forum d'où je viens.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Excellente idée ! C'est marrant que personne ne l'ai proposé depuis la mise à jour !

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

Y a pas le tableau de bord sur la version mobile. Le fu-

----------


## Anton

> Excellente idée ! C'est marrant que personne ne l'ai proposé depuis la mise à jour !


Depuis le temps ce devrait déjà être fait  :tired: 



 ::P:

----------


## Froyok

> Parce que ce sont les bons plans PC mais comme toi je verrai bien les deux threads ensemble. On peut très bien les mettre dans la section générale en ajoutant un tag [PC] devant le topic des bons plans pour PC et un tag [CONSOLE] devant celui des consoles.


Ha, je savais même pas qu'il y avait un topic des bon plans exclusif aux consoles.
Finalement c'est peut-être pas plus illogique que ça...

----------


## zigzag

Merci la Dark Skin de la part de mes yeux.

----------


## KiwiX

> Ce serait cool d'avoir l'arborescence du forum en bas de la page comme avant, parce que quand je lis un thread c'est ennuyeux de devoir retourner en haut de la page pour revenir dans le sous-forum d'où je viens.


 ::siffle::  Ouep.

----------


## PrinceGITS

RAaaaaaaaaaaaah ! C'est quoi cette skin Dark CPC ! C'est moche (à part les yeux du lapin au dessus de CanardPC.com  ::):  ).
Je reste sur la CPC.

Sinon, il y a un souci avec toutes les skins et la balise spoiler sur un lien.


Spoiler Alert! 


exemple

----------


## Anton

Tu t'es planté là Zoulou, tu as mis toute l'interface en bas de page  ::P: 

Tu n'as pas copié la skin en skin de travail, cachée, pour modifier et publier seulement finalisée ?

----------


## Kamikaze

> Tu t'es planté là Zoulou, tu as mis toute l'interface en bas de page 
> 
> Tu n'as pas copié la skin en skin de travail, cachée, pour modifier et publier seulement finalisée ?


Nan mais c'est bien comme ça.
Touche à rien Bamboula.

----------


## Cedski

Dites-moi serait-ce possible de remettre en bas de pages les liens pour accéder directement le lien vers la section du forum où l'on se trouve  ? Merci !

---------- Post added at 20h52 ---------- Previous post was at 20h48 ----------

Ah pas mal la skin "CPC". :;):

----------


## Frypolar

> Dites-moi serait-ce possible de remettre en bas de pages les liens pour accéder directement le lien vers la section du forum où l'on se trouve  ? Merci !


Vous voulez le rendre fou ?

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Il devrait maintenant être possible de browser le forum d'une URL alternative. Pour se logguer par contre, ce n'est pas encore possible... Bientot.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 18h42 ---------- Previous post was at 18h41 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Canard Café, c'est pour les discussions intéressantes (politique, sports, ...etc.). Tout ou rien, c'est pour le bullshit (topîc du coeur, gros con du jour, ...etc.). Kahn et Sebum vont vous expliquer ca





> Ah super merci beaucoup ! 
> 
> Et super skin en passant ça sera plus discret au boulot en effet



Le login marche toujours pas, m'empêchant de flood trol participer au forum en dormant travaillant  ::'(:

----------


## Cedski

> Vous voulez le rendre fou ?


Oui.  :^_^:

----------


## Belhoriann

Moi j'ai une ch'tite question toute mimi : Pourquoi se tape t-on maintenant des putains de pubs de merde complètement HS ?
Merci, bisous.

----------


## gros_bidule

Pubs, quelles pubs ?
Ha flûte, j'avais oublié mon bloqueur de pubs activé depuis perpette  ::rolleyes:: 
Toi aussi tu te paies le mag ? Bloques donc les pubs camarade !

----------


## Belhoriann

Bien sur que je paie le canard, et je me suis déjà fait ramasser la gueule sur le fofo parce que je bloquais les pubs avec adblock. A l'époque comme c'était des pub pour la plateforme de téléchargement partenaire je n'y voyais pas d'inconvénient de débloquer, surtout que ça fait rentrer les thunes pour CPC, mais là tomber sur des pubs "envoie un essèmess pour ta sonnerie bisouskikou" ça fait tout drôle.

----------


## gros_bidule

"fait ramasser la gueule sur le fofo parce que je bloquais les pubs avec adblock" => sérieux, quel crétin s'est permis de te reprocher de bloquer des pubs ? Ca craint  ::cry:: 
De toute façon tu n'as pas à subir des publicités, et personne ne pourra te forcer à les regarder. Manquerait plus que ça. Déjà que le mag contient de la pub, c'est bien assez.
Mort aux pubs, même les CPC :revolution:

----------


## Yasko

Je ne sais pas si ca a été plus haut, mais la skin x86 est toute pétée. Depuis peu (hier ?).

----------


## Froyok

CPC Dark et CPC Old affichent le nombre de message à côté du message d'un utilisateur (dans une discussion, je ne parle pas du profil) alors que CPC tout court non.
Et je voudrais revoir l'ancien skin, siouplaît !  :Emo:

----------


## Kamikaze

> CPC Dark et CPC Old affichent le nombre de message à côté du message d'un utilisateur (dans une discussion, je ne parle pas du profil) alors que CPC tout court non.
> Et je voudrais revoir l'ancien skin, siouplaît !


Ouais pareil si jamais y'a moyen d'avoir l'ancienne skin (si c'est pas trop chaud à implémenter) ça serait cool.

----------


## Next

Autant la nouvelle skin est sympa mais le traitement des sous-forums c'est naze. La section "consoles portables" et "Jeux du forum" sont devenus quasi invisibles, pourtant c'est pas les contributeurs ou les visiteurs qui manquent.

----------


## Dark Fread

Depuis hier matin (enfin je crois), j'ai des problèmes avec tout ce qui est menu déroulant sous Opera (genre dans la boîte MP, le bouton pour supprimer, déplacer etc. les MP sélectionnées, quand je rédige un message, aucun bouton de balise ne fonctionne...). (ça fait ça avec toutes les skins)

----------


## Pelomar

Je suis même pas sûr de dire ça dans le bon topic, mais bon.
"Mare aux connards" sérieusement c'est quand que ca dégage cette connerie ? On a compris que Doc TB pouvait pas nous blairer, je suis pas sûr que ca soit une raison pour qu'on se fasse insulter en arrivant sur le forum (et pitié, me répondez pas "umour lol"). Certes la section est pas encore active, mais je bute dessus à chaque fois que je la vois.

----------


## gros_bidule

Aussi quelque soucis (trop, à vrai dire) avec Opera 11.10. Depuis, je suis retourné sous la 11.01, beaucoup plus sympa  :Emo:

----------


## Super Menteur

Moi ca me fait marrer de voir la réaction que ça provoque chez certains en tout cas. En plus rien ne dit que c'est DocTB qui a nommé la section donc bon c'est un peu un procès d'intention quand même.
Au second degré je trouve ca assez drôle en plus, mais par contre c'est vrai que c'est un peu agressif.

Enfin bref, my 2 cents.

----------


## Ezechiel

> Je suis même pas sûr de dire ça dans le bon topic, mais bon.
> "Mare aux connards" sérieusement c'est quand que ca dégage cette connerie ? On a compris que Doc TB pouvait pas nous blairer, je suis pas sûr que ca soit une raison pour qu'on se fasse insulter en arrivant sur le forum (et pitié, me répondez pas "umour lol"). Certes la section est pas encore active, mais je bute dessus à chaque fois que je la vois.


Doc TB ne gère plus la modération du forum, donc faut peut être s'adresser à ceux qui le font, en l'occurence Kahn et Sebum. TB il gère le forum au niveau technique, les choix de sections, noms de sections et réorganisation, c'est pas lui. Tu te plantes de cible quoi.

----------


## Guest

Je trouve ça bien comme nom, "Mare aux connards". J'ai hâte que ça ouvre pour ne pas le faire mentir. Je vais me dépasser. :3

----------


## Pelomar

Ça va pas m'empêcher de dormir hein, mais a part le jeu de mot c'est quand vachement au ras des pâquerettes comme blague. Surtout quand tout les autres noms de sections sont neutres: pas de blagues sur la section console, pas d'humour du côté du hardware, nan c'est juste cette section qui , comme de par hasard, a droit un a succulent trait d'humour sous la forme de "tout ceux qui posteront dans cette section sont des connards".

Je sais pas, y avait eu un topic intéressant avec Boulon qui demandait a repartir sur des bases saines et arrêter les accusations gratuites (ok du coup j'ai accusé Doc TB sans preuve, autant pour moi), et pouf on voit ça dans le nouveau forum. Ca la fout mal quand même.

----------


## Guest

Tu le prends mal pour rien. C'est pas une accusation, c'est un encouragement.

----------


## Pelomar

J'aurais préféré "mare aux enculés" alors, le jeu de mot tombe à l'eau (huhu, à l'eau... mare lol) mais ça sonne mieux.

----------


## Ezechiel

Connard c'est plus neutre qu'enculé quand même...

----------


## O.Boulon

Mare aux connards, c'est mon idée.
Et ça me fait marrer de voir les réactions pusillanimes de certains...

----------


## Guest

Bouloooon c'est Doc TB-euh, Bouuuulon c'est Doc TB !

----------


## O.Boulon

Ahaha.
Faux.

Mathématiquement, tu ne peux mettre que 80% d'un Boulon dans un DocTb.

----------


## Dekans

> Ahaha.
> Faux.
> 
> Mathématiquement, tu ne peux mettre que 80% d'un Boulon dans un DocTb.


Je veux pas en savoir plus !  ::O: 

Sinon pour l'API xml-rpc des news ?

----------


## TheToune

> Ahaha.
> Faux.
> 
> Mathématiquement, tu ne peux mettre que 80% d'un Boulon dans un DocTb.


C'est sympas de partager vos bon moments de la vie de la rédaction, mais je ne tient pas lire des descriptions détaillés sur vos activités sexuelles !

----------


## jojozekil

En tous cas le filtre anti-iProot fonctionne au poil  :;): 
La navigation est anti-ergonomique au possible (toutes les sous-catégories sont développées) et impossible d'accèder à une une discussion depuis un lien externe (genre ceux qu'on reçoit par mal).

Aors je tiens à dire que priver les canards de forum quand on est aux chiottes c'est au mieux scandaleux.

----------


## Dekans

Pas si on peut faire l'appli Android  :Cigare:

----------


## Nelfe

Je sais pas si on m'a confié des pouvoirs de demi-modo, mais dans Tout ou rien, je peux renommer tous les topics, même ceux que je n'ai pas crée.

----------


## jojozekil

> Je sais pas si on m'a confié des pouvoirs de demi-modo, mais dans Tout ou rien, je peux renommer tous les topics, même ceux que je n'ai pas crée.


Si tu pouvais utiliser tes nouveaux pouvoir pour faire le bien ce serait cool. En l'occurence tu pourrais commencer par déplacer le topic que j'ai créé pour un tournoi SSFIV sur 3DS dans la mauvaise section. Faudrait le foutre dans la catégorie Jeux Vidéo sur Consoles Potables
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/55...oin-coin-SSFIV

----------


## mescalin

> Je sais pas si on m'a confié des pouvoirs de demi-modo, mais dans Tout ou rien, je peux renommer tous les topics, même ceux que je n'ai pas crée.



 ::o:  gogogogogo !!!

----------


## Emile Zoulou

C'est un bug connu mais normalement les modifs sont pas prises en compte.

----------


## Maxwell

Ca a sans doute été demandé autant de fois que l'arborescence en bas de page, mais je l'ai pas vu sur les 2 dernières pages: avec la skin CPC, impossible d'accéder directement aux sous-forums alors que ça fonctionne très bien avec la Old:



C'est dommage parce que je préférerais utiliser la CPC, beaucoup plus classe et discrète.

Et je connaissais pas pusillanisme, non.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Hum, étrange, je vais jeter un oeil à ça...

----------


## Anton

Ca va être la malédiction / hantise de Zoulou, mais bon. L'arborescence de bas de page est toujours foireuse avec la skin CPC, screen de ce qu'il y a :




Screen de ce qu'il faut (je pense) :




Screen enfin quand on est déconnecté, pour les visiteurs donc :




Virer le message et la barre de login tjrs.


Et enfin, tout traduire. C'était déjà en franglais suite à la précédente MAJ, là ça l'est aussi.

 ::):

----------


## Froyok

> Tu le prends mal pour rien. C'est pas une accusation, c'est un encouragement.


Je me demande ce que le forum ferait sans toi.
Pas étonnant qu'on parle de la "bande à Oni".

 ::ninja::

----------


## Ezechiel

D'ailleurs il rouvre quand le topic à Oni?

----------


## Dark Fread

> Pas étonnant qu'on parle de la "bande à Oni".


Oni and Clyde  ::o:

----------


## flochy

Oni soit qui mal y pense...

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

merde j'ai voulu testé la skin mobile sur PC sauf que je ne peux plus changer le thème maintenant  ::ninja::  C'est normal ?

edit : ah non c'est bon j'ai trouvé une parade  ::ninja::

----------


## Pelomar

> Connard c'est plus neutre qu'enculé quand même...


Ben ouais, justement  :tired:

----------


## Guest

> Je me demande ce que le forum ferait sans toi.
> Pas étonnant qu'on parle de la "bande à Oni".


Sans moi sur le forum, t'arriverais à programmer des wallrun, Ackbar lèverait des meufs, Valve vendrait pas de chapeaux, mescalin serait straight edge, Voldain aurait pas t-nation en page d'accueil, Detox serait encore Bigju et il serait riche et célèbre, b0b0 serait le nouveau Dali, El Gringo serait encore vivant, JoKaL et Richoret seraient encore parmi nous, Anton saurait gérer son argent, Nyrius saurait écrire, Fukushima serait un modèle de progrès énergétique, Justin Bieber serait enfin estimé pour le nouveau Mozart qu'il est, Elinol serait quelqu'un de fréquentable, Toxic aimerait autre chose que les trucs pourris, Raphi serait civilisé et aurait une voix grave, et j'aurais une vie parfaitement normale et équilibrée (je serais déjà docteur en classe, au moins). Supprimez mon compte, sauvez le monde. Merci.



> Oni and Clyde





> Oni soit qui mal y pense...


Onirait que vous avez du mal à vous renouveler.


PS : je m'en veux beaucoup d'être hors sujet, et vais donc pointer du doigt un manquement ergonomique monstrueux que personne n'avait remarqué : on n'a pas accès à l'arborescence en bas de page. J'espère avoir aidé. Bonsoir.

----------


## Johnny Ryall

> D'ailleurs il rouvre quand le topic à Oni?


Chais pas, fais un MP a ton modo préféré pour voir.

----------


## Froyok

> Oni soit qui mal y pense...


 Celle-la a déjà été faite.
Par moi en plus.  :tired: 

---------- Post added at 20h12 ---------- Previous post was at 20h10 ----------




> Sans moi sur le forum, t'arriverais à programmer des wallrun, Ackbar lèverait des meufs, Valve vendrait pas de chapeaux, mescalin serait straight edge, Voldain aurait pas t-nation en page d'accueil, Detox serait encore Bigju et il serait riche et célèbre, b0b0 serait le nouveau Dali, El Gringo serait encore vivant, JoKaL et Richoret seraient encore parmi nous, Anton saurait gérer son argent, Nyrius saurait écrire, Fukushima serait un modèle de progrès énergétique,


Jusqu'ici ça me convenait. Pas la suite.  :tired:

----------


## Max_well

Y'a un souci avec tabindex sur les input de login/mot de passe (skin CPC, FF4).

Genre en faisant tab à partir du champ login du haut, on se retrouve sur... le champ login du bas, au lieu du champ password du haut.

Chais pas si je suis clair. Ça surprend en tout cas.

Edit : C'est ça, les tabindex sont les mêmes pour les deux champs login (et idem pour les deux champs password).

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Chais pas, fais un MP a ton modo préféré pour voir.


Je te sang et gris.

----------


## Norochj

> Youhouu !!! c'est la fête du slip çà passe du boulot maintenant... Vous avez fait (ou omis de faire) quelque chose ?? Tain et je découvre çà 20 minutes avant de me tirer du taf c'est malin !!!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 19h41 ---------- Previous post was at 19h38 ----------
> 
> Je rajoute une petite suggestion, au dessus de la réponse rapide, possibilité de rajouter les arbos, comme en haut :
> 
>     * Forum=> * Canard PC & Canardpc.com=>* Canard PC - Le site web=>* Update cataclysmique du forum pour le jeudi 07/04
> 
> Comme çà pas la peine de remonter la page ou retour de page pour revenir à l'origine. Mine de rien c'est hyper pratique je vous assure.





> Ok 
> 
> Bon dans la foulée : il manque toujours la redondance de l'arborescence parcourue. En bref, dupliquer 
> 
> 
> en bas de page également. Comme avant, quoi.
> Ouais parce que un clic en amont c'est vachement moins relou que "haut de page" et cliquer, ou le menu déroulant



 ::rolleyes::  ::rolleyes::  ::rolleyes::  ::rolleyes::  ::rolleyes::  :;): 




> Onirait que vous avez du mal à vous renouveler.
> 
> 
> PS : je m'en veux beaucoup d'être hors sujet, et vais donc pointer du doigt un manquement ergonomique monstrueux que personne n'avait remarqué : on n'a pas accès à l'arborescence en bas de page. J'espère avoir aidé. Bonsoir.

----------


## Lt Anderson

Plus sérieusement j'ai vu que certains (Augusto?) ne pouvaient plus se connecter au taf à partir du lien "forum-X86". Ce dernier est-il toujours valide?

----------


## Guest

> 


http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blague

 :;):  :;):   ::P:   ::):  :canardpc.com:

----------


## Ezechiel

> Chais pas, fais un MP a ton modo préféré pour voir.


Mon modo préféré c'est Kilfou mais il est incompétent et il a pas d'humour  :Emo:

----------


## ERIC PAPE

Ah ouf, le forum est de retour. J'ai cru que j'allais devoir bosser aujourd'hui.  ::ninja::

----------


## Doc TB

La base de recherche n'a pas pu être régénérée complétement. En une nuit de calcul, à peine 15% des posts ont été indexés...

----------


## jojozekil

> Ah ouf, le forum est de retour. J'ai cru que j'allais devoir bosser aujourd'hui.


 ::wub:: 




> La base de recherche n'a pas pu être régénérée complétement. En une nuit de calcul, à peine 15% des posts ont été indexés...


Courage Doc !

----------


## Guest

> Courage Doc !


Non mais il les fait pas à la main les calculs  :Emo: 

Il faudrait combien de temps pour qu'on soit à 100% ?

----------


## PurpleSkunk

> La base de recherche n'a pas pu être régénérée complétement. En une nuit de calcul, à peine 15% des posts ont été indexés...


 Tu veux que je fasse tourner ça sur nos clusters de calcul à l'université ?  ::P:

----------


## flochy

> Celle-la a déjà été faite.
> Par moi en plus.


Bah, ma base de recherche n'est régénérée qu'à 15%...  :tired:

----------


## gros_bidule

Ca sent la base en carton  ::): 
Non sérieusement, sous quel moteur de base de données êtes vous ? C'est pas normal pour 3M de posts.

[edit] En "une nuit" => une nuit humaine (8h) ou de geek (2h30) ?

----------


## Next

Tiens c'est marrant, quant je recherche mes messages je tombe sur des posts de 2007, je me souvenais meme plus avoir ecris tout ca.

----------


## Velgos

Merci merci pour la skin dark. Ca me repose les yeux, j'ai toujours favorisé celles-ci sur les forums. Là c'est super, j'adopte.

En revanche les icônes de threads ressortent franchement trop, car elles sont claires et grosses. Déjà je les trouve bien épaisses ces enveloppes dans les skins CPC/CPC old, mais sur fond noir ça en impose plus encore.

----------


## Scorbut

Vous militez pour la libération des otages ?

----------


## young_nana

> Sans moi sur le forum, t'arriverais à programmer des wallrun, Ackbar lèverait des meufs, Valve vendrait pas de chapeaux, mescalin serait straight edge, Voldain aurait pas t-nation en page d'accueil, Detox serait encore Bigju et il serait riche et célèbre, b0b0 serait le nouveau Dali, El Gringo serait encore vivant, JoKaL et Richoret seraient encore parmi nous, Anton saurait gérer son argent, Nyrius saurait écrire, Fukushima serait un modèle de progrès énergétique, Justin Bieber serait enfin estimé pour le nouveau Mozart qu'il est, Elinol serait quelqu'un de fréquentable, Toxic aimerait autre chose que les trucs pourris, Raphi serait civilisé et aurait une voix grave, et j'aurais une vie parfaitement normale et équilibrée (je serais déjà docteur en classe, au moins). Supprimez mon compte, sauvez le monde. Merci.


Sans toi, je resterai telle que je suis !  ::lol:: 

... ma vie n'a aucun sens en fait.  :Emo:

----------


## Doc TB

Aprés l'update cataclysmique, je vous annonce le dédoublement de serveur d'ici peu. Parce que la, c'est plus possible  ::):

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Plus sérieusement j'ai vu que certains (Augusto?) ne pouvaient plus se connecter au taf à partir du lien "forum-X86". Ce dernier est-il toujours valide?


Je peux y accéder mais pas me logger. Ce qui est un peu con sur un forum quand même car du coup je me retape certains messages en rentrant du taf. Et aussi je ne peux pas répondre en éructant sur l'amour que je porte à Shinsh mon sauveur.

----------


## Redlight

> Aprés l'update cataclysmique, je vous annonce le dédoublement de serveur d'ici peu. Parce que la, c'est plus possible


Trop chouette on va pouvoir y acceder sans interruption !!!!!

En espérant que l'opération se passe bien :D

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Je peux y accéder mais pas me logger. Ce qui est un peu con sur un forum quand même car du coup je me retape certains messages en rentrant du taf. Et aussi je ne peux pas répondre en éructant sur l'amour que je porte à Shinsh mon sauveur.


Cadeau !  ::P: 

Merci à la géniale personne qui a pensé à mettre une confirmation du lien "marquer les forums comme lus".

Ça m'est pas arrivé souvent de cliquer par erreur mais alors c'est le fuuu quoi.

----------


## Doc TB

> Je peux y accéder mais pas me logger. Ce qui est un peu con sur un forum quand même car du coup je me retape certains messages en rentrant du taf. Et aussi je ne peux pas répondre en éructant sur l'amour que je porte à Shinsh mon sauveur.


- http://forum2.x86-secret.com 
- skin x86
- login / mot de passe
- Cocher la case "se rappeler de moi" gniagnia

Rulezz.

----------


## Nelfe

> Aprés l'update cataclysmique, je vous annonce le dédoublement de serveur d'ici peu. Parce que la, c'est plus possible


Comment ça dédoublement ?

----------


## Doc TB

> Comment ça dédoublement ?


Passage de 1 à 2 servs pour gérer le forum

----------


## MrBeaner

Dites, c'est normal que la navigation sur la skin mobile soit ultra lourde? Elle n'est pas achevée ou bien c'est une façon d'enseigner la patience?

----------


## Baron

> Passage de 1 à 2 servs pour gérer le forum


Tremble Facebook!  ::ninja::

----------


## MeKa

> Merci merci pour la skin dark


Ah oui, elle est cool celle ci!

----------


## ylyad

> Passage de 1 à 2 servs pour gérer le forum


Trop tard, c'est le week-end  :tired:  






Merci Doc, je la sentais mal la semaine prochaine sans ça  ::):

----------


## Taï Lolo

Sur la liste des topics d'une rubrique, c'est possible de diminuer d'un cran la police de la ligne "Créée par joebidule, 01/04/2011 00h00" ?

Je trouve que les titres des topics ressortent beaucoup moins bien qu'avant pour tous ceux qui n'ont pas reçus de nouveux messages (ceux qui ne sont pas en gras).

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> - http://forum2.x86-secret.com 
> - skin x86
> - login / mot de passe
> - Cocher la case "se rappeler de moi" gniagnia
> 
> Rulezz.


Ah skin x86 ça c'est de l'astuche.  :;):  Merci Doc' ! Et maintenant en route pour 1985 ! (ou pas)

----------


## jojozekil

La version mobile reste totally foireuse. Je suis repassé sur la version full site et je revis !

----------


## Grimar

> Dites, c'est normal que la navigation sur la skin mobile soit ultra lourde? Elle n'est pas achevée ou bien c'est une façon d'enseigner la patience?


+1, je préferais l'ancienne version mobile, elle était moins complète mais beaucoup plus rapide.

----------


## ylyad

> +1, je préferais l'ancienne version mobile, elle était moins complète mais beaucoup plus rapide.


Je confirme, que ce soit en 3G ou wifi, ça rame grave

----------


## Bebealien

Ca correspond à quoi au fait, les nouvelles couleurs des pseudos ?

----------


## CaeDron

> Ca correspond à quoi au fait, les nouvelles couleurs des pseudos ?


http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/55...-jour-du-forum

----------


## Bebealien

Merki !

----------


## KiwiX

Je ne sais pas si ça a été évoqué mais dans le doute :

Sur la skin -- CPC et --CPC Dark, sur Firefox 4 (Adblock activé ou non) et/ou sur le moteur web de steam, impossible de cocher la case _"Se souvenir de moi"_, en dessous du combo login+mdp. 

En tapant le login + mdp et en faisant Tabulation, on peut cocher la case avec espace. Pas de souci avec les skins --CPC Old et --X86.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

Oh, tiens, X86-secret marche correctement. Dommage, je commençais à être productif au boulot...

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

C'est laborieux mais j'ai réussi à le faire fonctionner (en passant par la skin CPC et en cochant "se souvenir de moi" avant de valider mon login). Toutefois la case du mdp s'affiche en clair, ce qui n'est pas très plaisant.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> C'est laborieux mais j'ai réussi à le faire fonctionner (en passant par la skin CPC et en cochant "se souvenir de moi" avant de valider mon login).


Bah au moins, aujourd'hui, le site se «souvient de moi» assez longtemps pour ne pas me déloguer avant que soit chargée la page suivante.  ::P: 




> Toutefois la case du mdp s'affiche en clair, ce qui n'est pas très plaisant.


Ah ouais, voulais le signaler, l'ai oublié.
Ah, et aucun bouton de l'éditeur de texte ne marche, mais c'est peut-être dû aux settings de mon firefox au boulot...

----------


## Draxx

Est-ce du à un bug qu'on soit obligé de cocher la case "se souvenir de moi" ? Ok c'est bien pratique, mais étant d'un naturel méfiant, je préfère tout de même rentrer mon mot de passe (pour ne pas l'oublier surtout)

----------


## mescalin

Sinon, le quote d'image est toujours actif, c'est un peu relou, si y avait moyen de désactiver comme avant ce serait cool, merci.

----------


## Dark Fread

> Sinon, le quote d'image est toujours actif, c'est un peu relou, si y avait moyen de désactiver comme avant ce serait cool, merci.


Le quote de Sk-flown, aussi.

----------


## mescalin

Je préfère le quote-lette d'agneau, perso.

Sinon, j'ai pas compris. Sk-flown a déja fait la remarque ? j'ai pas trouvé.

----------


## Johnny Ryall

Explication : remplace sk-flown par un autre pseudo, un troll ou un mec que tu trouve relou ... . genre ... chais pas .... j'en trouve pas pour illustrer.  :tired:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

_"Le quote de Ryall, aussi. "_

Incredible ! Ca fonctionne !


 ::ninja::

----------


## LeBabouin

Y aurait-il moyen de supprimer le liseret autour des avatars, s'il vous plaît ? Ca casse l'effet des images sur fond blanc et de celles qui ne sont pas rectangulaires. Ca ajoute de la laideur, surtout. A part ça, j'espère que la charte graphique sera moins impersonnelle dans la version finale. Ca serait sympa un concours de css.

----------


## Dyce

Je ne sais pas si c'est un bug ou si ca vient du PC du bureau, mais quand je tape un texte, avec espace, retour a la ligne et autre, la validation du message me colle tout le texte, et vire, espace et retour ligne !!

En plus j'ai les symboles <p> qui apparaissent au debut et à la fin du texte !!

----------


## Olorin

Dyce, tu n'aurais pas javascript de désactivé par hasard ?

----------


## Dyce

Aucune idée....

Le comble, c'est que ca doit dependre des topics !!!

Sur celui ci, le texte semble etre mise dans les formes que je lui demande, sur d'autres topics, il colle tout !!
Edit : la preuve  ::|: Et vu que j'ai pas la main sur le PC du bureau, je peux trop rien faire dessus !!

---------- Post added at 08h53 ---------- Previous post was at 08h51 ----------

Donc la, sur le message du dessus, j'ai les 2 versions possibles.

Le premier texte est correctement mis en forme, l'Edit est completement collé !!

----------


## Doric

Désolé si cela a déjà été signalé (aucune envie de me farcir les 19 précédentes pages), mais j'ai un bug au niveau de l'historique de mes posts.
Quand j'affiche mes précédents posts, je n'ai que ceux d'aujourd'hui et ceux datant de 2007...

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Base de donnée non ré-indéxée. Celle-ci impliquant fermeture site pour longtemps, nous attendre fin habillage publicitaire world of tanks.

----------


## Doric

Moi compris.
Merci toi réponse rapide.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

De rien.
 :Cigare:

----------


## flochy

Pourquoi tu ne ferais pas en sorte que la recherche pointe sur google et que cela ajoute site:canarpc.com ? Ce serait plus simple et aussi efficace non ?

----------


## gros_bidule

> Pourquoi tu ne ferais pas en sorte que la recherche pointe sur google et que cela ajoute site:canarpc.com ? Ce serait plus simple et aussi efficace non ?


Je soutiens cette proposition à 200% !
Les recherches Google ont toujours été plus efficaces que le moteur de recherche du forum.
A moins que la nouvelle version ne soit top-moumoute ?

----------


## Dekans

Ça doit être un service payant.
Il n'est gratuit que dans un certain cadre.

Enfin je sais pas, je suppute.

----------


## gros_bidule

Non non non, c'est gratos. C'est juste une option à passer au moteur de recherche de Google.
Tu peux lui spécifier un nom de domaine, donc ça fait l'affaire : au lieu de retourner les résultats dans tout l'Intertubes, il se limitera au nom de domaine spécifié, ici canardpc.com.
Exemple : tapes "grand maître site:canardpc.com" dans google  :;): , d'où le "site:canardpc" mentionné par flochy.

----------


## Dekans

Oui je connais bien, mais pour l'intégration du champ de recherche dans le site de cpc c'est pas forcément gratuit.
Pour les entreprises au moins c'est un service vendu par les moteurs de recherche.

----------


## gros_bidule

C'est aussi gratos pour les entreprises.

----------


## Doc TB

Bon, la base du forum nécessitant un temps infini pour être reconstruite sur ce serveur, j'ai finalement décidé de faire un backup de la base et de la reconstruire sur un autre PC gonflé aux hormones. Je tenterais ensuite de réinjecter les tables de recherche dans la base actuelle.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Amen.

----------


## Dekans

Et pour les webservices xml-rpc ou json-rpc ?

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Adieu bases de données, veaux vaches cochons...

----------


## Dark Fread

C'est prévu pour quand l'update avec les achievements, déjà ?

----------


## Doc TB

1/4 du forum est déjà indexée sur le cluster de calcul (en 1 heure). J'ai bon espoir de pouvoir réinjecter les tables de recherche ce soir.  ::):

----------


## LeBabouin

Au secours, je suis de plus en plus con, je retrouve pas l'option pour afficher directement la dernière page quand on clique sur un thread !

----------


## Doc TB

L'index de recherche est régénéré sur le cluster. Je vais tenter de la réinjecter dans la base de production. ca risque de faire mal

----------


## gros_bidule

Ne jamais, je dis bien ne jamais révéler ce que l'on fait en direct.
Le dieu de l'informatique fera tout planter, c'est obligatoire.

Sinon par pure curiosité, et si ce n'est pas trop indiscret, aura t-on droit à des révélations sur la solution qui fait tourner le site et/ou le forum CPC ? Quelle(s) machine(s), OS, serveur HTTP, base de données & moteur ?
Ca serait intéressant.

----------


## Doc TB

Vous allez rire : en ADSL, pour uploader 2 Go, ça prends pas 5 minutes en fait  ::): 

Bon ben du coup, j'upload l'index de recherche cette nuit et je l'injecterais demain matin

----------


## Froyok

> Bon ben du coup, j'upload l'index de recherche cette nuit et je l'injecterais demain matin



Cet avatar te sied si bien.  ::P:

----------


## Doric

Doc TB il a tout cassé!  ::o: 

Plus sérieusement, j'ai l'impression que le forum n'est pas super réactif... C'est un poil lent.

----------


## Doc TB

C'est normal, tout le monde se reconnecte en même temps. Ca va retomber...

----------


## Doric

Yes! En tout cas, j'ai retrouvé l'historique de mes posts!
Merci les gars!

----------


## Lt Anderson

> C'est normal, tout le monde se reconnecte en même temps. Ca va retomber...


Bon je reviendrai plus tard, cas là ça rame encore.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> C'est normal, tout le monde se reconnecte en même temps. Ca va retomber...


Bon je reviendrai plus tard, cas là ça rame encore.

----------


## CaeDron

Bon je reviendrai plus tard, cas là ça rame encore.

----------


## Jerom

Bravo au DocTB pour le transfert sur un cluster de calcul et pour l'indexation en quelques heures !  :;): 

Par contre il me trouve un peu trop de résultats maintenant avec la recherche par pseudo 'Jerom' : cette discussion par exemple (ou d'autres) alors que j'avais effacé mes messages par le passé.
P'tit défaut(/bug?) donc de cette version par rapport à avant. 
Bah c'est pour chercher la petite bête (et/ou au cas où quelqu'un aurait une explication logique à ce phénomène limite paranormal de réapparition de messages fantômes... lol)  ::P:

----------


## Kass Kroute

Le web n'oublie jamais  ::ninja::

----------


## zigzag

J'aime pas faire le rabat joie mais, toujours pas d’arborescence en bas des pages?

----------


## Wobak

Y'en a sur les 2 skins, je comprends pas de quoi tu parles.

----------


## Say hello

:tired:

----------


## jojozekil

Doc, si t'as besoin d'une connexion en fibre optique t'es le bienvenue dans ma cave  :;):

----------


## Trojan

On ne peut pas accéder aux sous forums depuis un forum ? Parce que c'est pas pratique du tout.

Exemple : impossible d'aller de Software à Systèmes d'Exploitation sans passer par l'index.

Ou alors c'est moi  ::P:

----------


## Jeckhyl

La vague de double posts actuelle est-elle due au fait que parfois, le forum rame les courges quand on envoie un message ?

----------


## gros_bidule

Disons que pendant ces moments où ça ramait, on avait beau valider avec le bouton "Envoyer la réponse", la page ne réagissait pas, malgré le fait que le post soit bel et bien posté (piège, héhé !). C'est en rafraîchissant la page que l'on s'aperçoit que l'on a envoyé 15 fois le même post  ::P: 
C'est ça la magie du Web 2.0.

----------


## war-p

Heu, c'est normal qu'en passant en style mobile, on puisse pas sélectionner un autre style? (La liste disparaît en style mobile)

----------


## MrBeaner

Tu dois taper sur _Full Site_ en bas de la page.

----------


## zigzag

> Y'en a sur les 2 skins, je comprends pas de quoi tu parles.





> 


Alors soit j'ai un gros soucis, soit ça n’apparaît pas sur la CPC Dark.

----------


## Moff Tigriss

AU fait, je sais pas trop si c'est à sa place ici, mais depuis l'update, j'ai presque systématiquement un message d'erreur sur la marque de sécurité qui est périmée.
C'était là avant, mais très rarement.

C'est un tout petit peu fatiguant  ::ninja:: 

Au passage, bravo pour l'update du forum ! Je connais (transfert d'un ancien UBB en CGI vers un phpbb, à l'époque. Un TRES gros forum...), et quand c'est terminé, on y crois pas  ::P:

----------


## Lt Anderson

J'ai attendu une semaine avant d'exposer mon soucis qui m’horripile et gâche mes journées :
Quand je clique sur les boutons "Envoyer la réponse rapide", "Enregistrer les modifications",..., ça rame et finit toujours par un double poste.
Je tourne sous Firefox 4.0.

----------


## pesos

Ouais bah ça va, pas besoin de le dire 2 fois.  ::ninja:: 

*Part en courant*

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Ouais bah ça va, pas besoin de le dire 2 fois. 
> 
> *Part en courant*


Non-non, t'as bien saisi.

----------


## Mug Bubule

> J'ai attendu une semaine avant d'exposer mon soucis qui m’horripile et gâche mes journées :
> Quand je clique sur les boutons "Envoyer la réponse rapide", "Enregistrer les modifications",..., ça rame et finit toujours par un double poste.
> Je tourne sous Firefox 4.0.



Moi aussi, avec Chrome, mais ça vient pas plutôt du fait que le serveur arrive pas à suivre ?

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Y'a de gros problèmes serveurs effectivement, mais là Doc TB est trop occupé à gérer la commande de bière Belges de la rédac...  :Bave:

----------


## Frypolar

> Y'a de gros problèmes serveurs effectivement, mais là Doc TB est trop occupé à gérer la commande de bière Belges de la rédac...


S'il les teste toutes tu m'étonnes que ça déconne  :tired: .

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> S'il les teste toutes tu m'étonnes que ça déconne .


Surtout pas ! Il prend les commandes, il va en Belgique et nous ramène des caisses de bières. Le sens des priorités, c'est important chez Canard PC.

----------


## Roland Flure

Du coup c'est Half qui gère les serveurs  ::o:

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Made in Taïwan.

----------


## Wobak

Half-made in Taiwan.

----------


## Jerom

[HS]
Ce week-end : veuillez adresser vos réclamations à François Damiens qui fera l'intérim du Doc ...  ::P: 
(Je suis en train de voir toutes les vidéos - c'est poilant !)
[/HS]

----------


## Say hello

> Alors soit j'ai un gros soucis, soit ça n’apparaît pas sur la CPC Dark.


Ah bah ça par contre, je l'ai ni sur la dark, ni sur la old.

----------


## Taï Lolo

J'ai vu le problème aussi en utilisant la skin old. Le fil d'Ariane du bas a pas été reporté sur ces 2 skins là.

Rien à voir, j'ai un petit souci avec les rapports d'abonnement aux topics qu'on peut recevoir par mail :
Les liens situés sous _"Voici la liste des nouveaux messages :"_ qui permettent de sauter directement à un post spécifique (utile pour aller au premier message non lu) ne sont plus à jour. On se retrouve toujours en 1ère page du topic.

Il faudrait corriger par exemple
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/34...-3#post4221221
en
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/34...21#post4221221


PS : Merci pour le redéplacement du topic emploi hors section JV.

----------


## chtiungdor

Comment on fait pour avoir des "favoris" ? Càd des raccourcis vers les topics où l'on a posté afin d'y accèder directement car je n'ai pas trouvé ?! Merci ^^.

----------


## Dekans

> Comment on fait pour avoir des "favoris" ? Càd des raccourcis vers les topics où l'on a posté afin d'y accèder directement car je n'ai pas trouvé ?! Merci ^^.


Clic sur le tableau de bord.

----------


## chtiungdor

> Clic sur le tableau de bord.


Merci ! Donc il faut mettre un abonnement, ça ne le fait pas automatiquement si on a écrit dans un topic donc ?
edit : ok c'est désactivé par défaut si j'ai bien suivi...

----------


## Frypolar

Ça peut, c'est une option.

----------


## chtiungdor

> Ça peut, c'est une option.


Je suis habitué sur d'autres forums qu'il en soit ainsi, et c'est quand même vachement plus pratique pour retourner directement là où on a participé ou lu... Du coup ici ça paraît peu intuitif ^^.

----------


## Frypolar

> Je suis habitué sur d'autres forums qu'il en soit ainsi, et c'est quand même vachement plus pratique pour retourner directement là où on a participé ou lu... Du coup ici ça paraît peu intuitif ^^.


Pas forcément. Quand je poste dans un topic je veux pas forcément y être abonné. Ça dépend de l'utilisation que tu fais du forum.

----------


## Dekans

> Pas forcément. Quand je poste dans un topic je veux pas forcément y être abonné. Ça dépend de l'utilisation que tu fais du forum.


Sur le forum d'ubuntu-fr, en plus des abonnements, t'as un lien pour voir les sujets auxquels tu as participé. Je trouve ça bien pratique.

----------


## MrBeaner

Est-ce qu'on peut parler de la version mobile ou bien est-ce trop tôt? Elle manque à être finalisée?

Si jamais vous préférez un topic dédié, ça pourrait être une bonne idée. Mais c'est à vous de voir si vous préférez centraliser toutes les remarques ici ou bien les diviser en topics spécialisés.

Si jamais j'ai relancé le débat Tapatalk.

----------


## chtiungdor

> Sur le forum d'ubuntu-fr, en plus des abonnements, t'as un lien pour voir les sujets auxquels tu as participé. Je trouve ça bien pratique.


Y'a ça sur harware.fr, clubic.com aussi et j'en passe. M'enfin je dis ça...  ::):

----------


## Dekans

> Y'a ça sur harware.fr, clubic.com aussi et j'en passe. M'enfin je dis ça...


Oui peu importe, c'est pour l'idée.

----------


## Sim's

> Pas forcément. Quand je poste dans un topic je veux pas forcément y être abonné. Ça dépend de l'utilisation que tu fais du forum.


Sur les forums de mesdiscussions.net tu peux te désabonner très facilement. Par ailleurs je trouve que les forums qui n'ont pas la fonctionnalité  "abonnement à un topic" sont encore à l'âge de pierre.

----------


## chtiungdor

> Sur les forums de mesdiscussions.net tu peux te désabonner très facilement. Par ailleurs je trouve que les forums qui n'ont pas la fonctionnalité  "abonnement à un topic" sont encore à l'âge de pierre.


Le soucis ici c'est que ce n'est pas intuitif...

----------


## KiwiX

La skin CPC Old a disparue ?  :tired:

----------


## kayl257

Et du coup la vision des sous forum...

----------


## Juniadkhan

J'aimais le rouge moi ! Je milite pour le retour des du rouge!

----------


## KiwiX

> J'aimais le rouge moi ! Je milite pour le retour des du rouge!


 Pareil, du coup.

----------


## gros_bidule

A propos de la soudaine disparition de la skin CPC-old, il n'y a pas eu d'annonce officielle ?
Attendons, c'est peut être (sûrement) une expérience foireuse de _________  ::):

----------


## Sim's

> Le soucis ici c'est que ce n'est pas intuitif...


Farpaitement

----------


## Maxwell

Je suis le seul à pas voir les sous-forums avec cette skin ?

Comme expliqué la haut.

Et du coup avec la disparition de la skin Old, bah voila quoi.

----------


## keulz

Je sais, ils ont reçu la livraison de bières belges...  ::ninja::

----------


## Juniadkhan

> Je suis le seul à pas voir les sous-forums avec cette skin ?
> 
> Comme expliqué la haut.
> 
> Et du coup avec la disparition de la skin Old, bah voila quoi.


Non tu n'es pas seul! Vive le (gros) rouge!

----------


## keulz

> Non tu n'es pas seul! Vive le (gros) rouge!


+1

----------


## Doc TB

La skin old, c'était une skin temporaire (et bugguée) qui aurait du être enlevée depuis longtemps. Et l'affichage des sous-forum dans la liste des threads est supprimée depuis toujours. Ca rend illisible certain forum à moins de scroller des pages entières.

----------


## KiwiX

> c'était une skin temporaire (et bugguée)


 C'est con, c'était la plus sympa. Buggée, j'ai jamais remarqué alors c'est possible.

----------


## Sim's

> La skin old, c'était une skin temporaire (et bugguée) qui aurait du être enlevée depuis longtemps. Et l'affichage des sous-forum dans la liste des threads est supprimée depuis toujours. Ca rend illisible certain forum à moins de scroller des pages entières.


Est ce que c'est possible de mettre les sous catégories en plus petit comme ce qui se fait sur HFR ou encore GK ? Par contre je ne sais pas si le forum s'adapte automatiquement à la résolution de l'écran comme avant, mais là je vois la sign' de keulz qui donne ceci sur mon netbook :

----------


## Frypolar

En parlant de s'adapter à la résolution, quand on rédige une réponse en mode avancé on perd énormément de place de chaque côté. Avant ça s'adaptait au poil à la largeur de la fenêtre.

----------


## kayl257

Les balises IMG sur les profils ça va revenir?

----------


## Doc TB

> En parlant de s'adapter à la résolution, quand on rédige une réponse en mode avancé on perd énormément de place de chaque côté. Avant ça s'adaptait au poil à la largeur de la fenêtre.


Oui, je vais tenter de corriger ça.

---------- Post added at 23h34 ---------- Previous post was at 23h34 ----------




> Les balises IMG sur les profils ça va revenir?


Non, c'est fait exprès pour limiter le spam.

----------


## Frypolar

Cool, merci  ::): .

----------


## Lt Anderson

Ça rame encore un peu...

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

Il y a un truck que je ne comprend pas, au boulot je n'arrive pas à me logger sur forum2.x86 ... Alors qu'avant ça marchait. J'ai testé sur FF et IE, ça ne marche pas si j'entre mon pseudo et mon mot de passe en haut, et si je passe par la page d'identification ça marche et dès que ça retourne sur l'index je ne suis plus loggé ... Comment je vais glander moi ?

----------


## Juniadkhan

> C'est con, c'était la plus sympa. Buggée, j'ai jamais remarqué alors c'est possible.


Pas remarqué les bugs non plus.
Mais sérieux, c'est pas poss' d'envisager de remplacer ces bandeaux gris moches, par un rouge bien pétard comme avant, tout en conservant le bon fonctionnement de la skin CPC ?
C'est si compliqué que ça de changer une couleur pour une autre et de créer un doublon de cette skin avec comme seule différence la couleur ? (je pose la question innocemment, ma connaissance sur le sujet étant proche du néant). Je ne m'y fais pas là.

----------


## TheToune

> Pas remarqué les bugs non plus.
> Mais sérieux, c'est pas poss' d'envisager de remplacer ces bandeaux gris moches, par un rouge bien pétard comme avant, tout en conservant le bon fonctionnement de la skin CPC ?
> C'est si compliqué que ça de changer une couleur pour une autre et de créer un doublon de cette skin avec comme seule différence la couleur ? (je pose la question innocemment, ma connaissance sur le sujet étant proche du néant). Je ne m'y fais pas là.


C'est peu être pas une question d'être compliqué ! 
Tu n'est peu être tout simplement pas détenteur du bon goût universel et ce gris moche comme tu l'appelle plait plus que le rouge à une majorité et à ceux qui décident de l'aspect du site ! Non ?

----------


## keulz

> C'est peu être pas une question d'être compliqué ! 
> Tu n'est peu être tout simplement pas détenteur du bon goût universel et ce gris moche comme tu l'appelle plait plus que le rouge à une majorité et à ceux qui décident de l'aspect du site ! Non ?


Ben moi je demande le retour de la CPC old, en complément de la gris moche, de la noire mal adaptée et de la lepreuse X86.
Comme ça tout le monde et content.

----------


## MrBeaner

En fait ici c'est tabou de parler de la version mobile? Ou bien j'ai loupé quelque chose?

Ou alors je sens le poulpe.  ::ninja::

----------


## Dekans

> En fait ici c'est tabou de parler de la version mobile? Ou bien j'ai loupé quelque chose?
> 
> Ou alors je sens le poulpe.


Faut déjà que la version desktop soit au point, question de priorités je présume.

----------


## Eklis

Mais tu sens quand même un peu bizarre je trouve.

----------


## Doc TB

> Il y a un truck que je ne comprend pas, au boulot je n'arrive pas à me logger sur forum2.x86 ... Alors qu'avant ça marchait. J'ai testé sur FF et IE, ça ne marche pas si j'entre mon pseudo et mon mot de passe en haut, et si je passe par la page d'identification ça marche et dès que ça retourne sur l'index je ne suis plus loggé ... Comment je vais glander moi ?


En cochant "se souvenir de moi"...

----------


## SAï

Je renouvelle la demande de Chépuki de remettre seulement les liens des images/vidéos dans les quotes parce que c'était mieux aaavant. :wouoooh:

----------


## Doc TB

> Je renouvelle la demande de Chépuki de remettre seulement les liens des images/vidéos dans les quotes parce que c'était mieux aaavant. :wouoooh:


C'est fait  ::):

----------


## SAï

J'ai failli attendre, mais merci quand même  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Juniadkhan

> C'est peu être pas une question d'être compliqué ! 
> Tu n'est peu être tout simplement pas détenteur du bon goût universel et ce gris moche comme tu l'appelle plait plus que le rouge à une majorité et à ceux qui décident de l'aspect du site ! Non ?


Tu as certainement prêté un ton à mon message que je n'avais pas l'intention d'exprimer. J'ai en revanche le tort de l'avoir rédigé un peu vite.

----------


## zigzag

Bieeeeeeeeeeeen!



Pas bieeeeeeeeen!

Je suis le seul a utiliser la Dark Cpc?

----------


## Sim's

Je continue dans les bugs qui sont sans doute exclusif à la résolution 1024x600  :tired: 




Des smilies tout petit petit.

----------


## Marty

J'ai le même soucis sur une résolution de 1280x800.

----------


## Dekans

Moi aussi en 800*480  ::P: h34r: (comme la skin mobile est inutilisable  ::): )

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> J'ai le même soucis sur une résolution de 1280x800.


Tu parles des smileys tout petits ? Et pas du retour à la ligne des liens de pages ?

----------


## Wobak

> Tu parles des smileys tout petits ? Et pas du retour à la ligne des liens de pages ?


Vu qu'il a mis 2 screens, je pense qu'il parle des 2.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Un petit oubli.

La maj du forum à entrainer un changement dans les liens.
Résultat, le lien du forum CPU-Z ne marche plus, y'a un joli 404.
http://valid.canardpc.com/

----------


## KiwiX

> Tu n'est peu être tout simplement pas détenteur du bon goût universel et ce gris moche comme tu l'appelle plait plus que le rouge à une majorité et à ceux qui décident de l'aspect du site ! Non ?


 On a vu ce que ça donnait aux élections. Qu'est-ce que la majorité vient faire ici ?

----------


## Sim's

Tiens j'en remets une sur le bug du nombre de page, car là c'est encore mieux.  :tired:

----------


## Doniazade

La skin CPC Dark est parfaite pour surfer discrètement au boulot  :;):  mais ya des trucs qui coincent encore :

- Rendez nous notre arborescence en bas de page  :Emo: 
Cela dit, sur la skin classique, je la trouve mal placée aussi, sans compter que la barre de menu en doublon fait un peu tâche...

- La liste des catégories (Loisirs, Culture...) apparente dans le Canard Café, c'est moche.
D'ailleurs, sur ce sous-forum précis, la fonction "marquer ce forum comme lu" ne rafraichit pas la page comme dans les autres.

- Il y a une catégorie d'utilisateurs qui ont des pseudos en noir, genre Baryton.
Sauf que noir sur fond noir, c'est pas très lisible  :^_^: 

Accessoirement, depuis l'update, je ne mets plus les pieds dans "Les jeux du forum" tellement vous l'avez bien planqué.

----------


## Marty

> Tu parles des smileys tout petits ? Et pas du retour à la ligne des liens de pages ?


Des deux.

----------


## gregounech

La fonction "trouver tous les messages" ne trouve que les posts avant le 28/04...

Cay pas normal ça si ?

----------


## Maxwell

> Et l'affichage des sous-forum dans la liste des threads est supprimée depuis toujours. Ca rend illisible certain forum à moins de scroller des pages entières.


Il doit y avoir malentendu parce que je vois pas en quoi rajouter la liste des sous-forums d'un forum peut rendre le truc illisible. 



Par exemple la, y'a aucun moyen d'accéder aux forums dédiés à Stalker, Minecraft, Fallout ou Arma 2, depuis le forum dédié aux jeux vidéos sur PC: on est obligé de remonter à l'arborescence principale pour savoir qu'ils existent. Ça me parait aller contre toute logique. Lorsque j'ouvre un dossier, je vois ses sous-dossiers, je suis pas obligé de retourner à la racine de mon disque dur.

C'est la même chose pour les jeux online (5 sous-forums), Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales)/ Jeux vidéos sur console/Software et Tout ou rien, qui n'ont chacun qu'un seul sous-forum dont je découvre l'existence en rédigeant ce post pour la plupart.

Si à la limite un forum avait 250 sous-forums, je pourrais comprendre, mais la c'est pas le cas, ils ont toujours été présents depuis que je traine ici et étaient bien pratiques. Y'a pas moyen de les récupérer ?

---------- Post added at 16h52 ---------- Previous post was at 16h48 ----------

Edit: et la où je suis convaincu qu'il y a un malentendu, c'est que la liste des sous-forums est visible sur la skin mobile...

----------


## Doniazade

A contrario, ça là :



C'est super moche, en plus de servir à rien.

----------


## Doc TB

> A contrario, ça là :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e5f...e5c38a6bb8.jpg
> 
> C'est super moche, en plus de servir à rien.


Amen

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Sauf que ce ne sont pas à proprement parler des sous-forums, puisqu'à l'intérieur la navigation par Discussion précédente / suivante s'effectue dans le sous-forum Canard Café... Ce qui n'est pas le cas des "vrais"" sous-forums.

----------


## Doniazade

> Sauf que ce ne sont pas à proprement parler des sous-forums, puisqu'à l'intérieur la navigation par Discussion précédente / suivante s'effectue dans le sous-forum Canard Café... Ce qui n'est pas le cas des "vrais"" sous-forums.


D'où mon "a contrario".
En ce qui concerne la visibilité des "vrais" sous forums, je suis entièrement d'accord avec Maxwell  ::):

----------


## Maxwell

Et je suis d'accord avec toi pour la visibilité inutile des "catégories"  ::):

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

> D'où mon "a contrario".
> En ce qui concerne la visibilité des "vrais" sous forums, je suis entièrement d'accord avec Maxwell


Ah mais je répondais à Doc TB. Je crois qu'on est tous d'accord... Bon, sauf lui, mais bon  ::ninja::

----------


## Doc TB

Vous êtes "tous" d'accord à 5 sur 8000 users. La dernière fois ou je les ai réactivé, ça a mass-chouiné que c’était illisible.

----------


## Olorin

Il n'est pas possible de désactiver les catégories de Canard Café qui effectivement ne servent à rien et rendent le truc un peu illisible, mais d'activer les vrai sous-forums ?

----------


## Anonyme871

> Vous êtes "tous" d'accord à 5 sur 8000 users. La dernière fois ou je les ai réactivé, ça a mass-chouiné que c’était illisible.


Super ! Alors pourquoi ils restent visibles dans la version "dark" ?  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Say hello

Pour qu'on utilise tous la version dark.

----------


## Nightwrath

> Super ! Alors pourquoi ils restent visibles dans la version "dark" ?


Parce que la version dark est illisible. :mindfuck:

----------


## Maxwell

Bah si ces 4 lignes rendent le forum illisible pour 7995 utilisateurs, je m'incline.

Et la méthode déroulante de la skin mobile, y'a pas moyen de la porter sur la skin CPC ? C'est non intrusif et ça a la classe.

----------


## daemogia

> Parce que la version dark est illisible. :mindfuck:


De plus c'est pas recommandé en terme d'ergonomie & de fatigue visuelle (y'a que certains ayatola du mode console VI/EMACS/NANO qui trouvent encore ça 'top').

C'est pas nouveau mais je donne quand même la source pour ceux que ça intéresse.

Morceau choisi :



> Un affichage sur fond clair est à privilégier car :
> il est moins fatigant pour la vue qu'un affichage sur fond sombre,les reflets sont peu visiblesla couleur de fond est la même que celle des documents papier.

----------


## Dormeur

C'est sur que ça va un peu contre toute logique, faut revenir en arrière pour aller dans les sous-forum de la section ou on se trouve  ::|: 

Si c'est si embêtant que ça y suffit de les mettre en moins gros qu'avant, la même taille que sur l'accueil du forum c'est largement suffisant sans être super intrusif.

Maintenant ça fait 6 users la rebélion est en marche  :B):

----------


## Dekans

Avec la skin normale j'ai un select box 'navigation rapide' qui permet d'aller direct dans n'importe quel sous-forum.
Juste en bas de chaque page.

----------


## Euklif

Perso, je trouve ça bien qu"on ne voit pas les sous-forum.
Avoir des tonnes à scroller alors qu'il me suffit autant d'onglet que de section à visiter, j'en vois pas l'intérêt. Mais bon, c'est juste un avis parmi d'autres.

----------


## Maxwell

> Avoir des tonnes à scroller


 ::|: 

Ben ben mon bon vieux 1440x900 a visiblement encore de beaux jours devant lui.

----------


## Yasko

Pour les sous-forums, il est peut-être possible d'utiliser le bouton situé à droite de la barre de titre du forum et qui permet de le replier ?

----------


## keulz

> C'est sur que ça va un peu contre toute logique, faut revenir en arrière pour aller dans les sous-forum de la section ou on se trouve 
> 
> Si c'est si embêtant que ça y suffit de les mettre en moins gros qu'avant, la même taille que sur l'accueil du forum c'est largement suffisant sans être super intrusif.
> 
> Maintenant ça fait 6 users la rebélion est en marche


 7



> Perso, je trouve ça bien qu"on ne voit pas les sous-forum.
> Avoir des *tonnes* à scroller alors qu'il me suffit autant d'onglet que de section à visiter, j'en vois pas l'intérêt. Mais bon, c'est juste un avis parmi d'autres.


 ::huh:: 
Sérieusement ?
Sur la version mobile, je comprendrais mais là..; Tu n'as pas de roulette sur ton mulot ? tu fais tout à la flèche ou à l'ascenseur ?

----------


## Maxwell

Protip: dans Firefox la touche espace descend la page d'un écran.

----------


## gros_bidule

Ha tiens, sous Opera aussi.
The power of Web2.0  ::):

----------


## XWolverine

> Protip: dans Firefox la touche espace descend la page d'un écran.


Ah ouais, bien ça  :;): 

Sinon, pareil pour les sous-forums, c'est dommage de devoir revenir en arrière.

----------


## Norochj

Pourquoi ne pas ouvrir un sondage pour cette histoire de sous-forum ? Je pourrais le faire mais sur mobile j'ai la flemme là.

----------


## flochy

Perso, ça me semble tout de même assez logique d'afficher les sous-forum quand on est dans une section. D'abord parce que c'est la logique (la comparaison avec des dossiers/sous-dossiers me semble très pertinente). 

Ensuite parce que selon la manière dont on lit les forums, ça peut mener à des effets pervers. Lorsque je lis une section, disons jeux vidéos, je lis les sujets non-lus dont j'ai envie, puis je clique sur "marquer tout comme lu", histoire de dégager ceux que je ne lirais pas de toutes façons. Sauf que si je fais ça, ça me marque comme lu les sous-sections ! Mais je les avais oubliée puisqu'on ne les voit pas !  ::(: 

Enfin bref, de toutes manières, je ne trouve pas ça logique de ne pas les voir.

Les catégories par contre ne me sont pas très utiles, et vu leur nombre, ça peut être problématique de ne pas les afficher.

:myopinion:

----------


## ELOdry

Protip : les sous-forums s'affichent avec le skin "CPC Dark".

----------


## KiwiX

Si on a envie de se farcir une skin dégueulasse, ouais.

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Il me semblait qu'ils s'affichaient aussi dans la CPC Old... Mais elle a disparu  ::sad::

----------


## Euklif

> Sérieusement ?


Oui, sérieusement. Et la question n'est pas d'avoir une molette ou non (j'en ai une), c'est juste que devoir scroller obligatoirement à chaque affichage ne me semble pas agréable.
Je sais que de simples habitudes différentes vous paraissent inconcevable mais perso, y a tout sur la page principale du forum et si je veux aller dans un sous forum, je me contente de l'ouvrir dans un onglet comme je le fais pour une catégorie "classique". Du coup, j'ai tout ce qui m'intéresse d'ouvert et revoir ce que j'ai vu une page avant ne m'intéresse pas. Et devoir scroller juste pour me passer de ça ne m'intéresse pas non plus. S'tout. Et pour ceux qui me traite de tache dans leur barbe, réfléchissez au fait que c'est pas plus con que de trouver dommage de devoir appuyer sur "page précédente" (z'avez que deux boutons sur la souris?  ::rolleyes:: ).




> Protip: dans Firefox la touche espace descend la page d'un écran.


Ca marche aussi sous opéra... Mais je connaissais pas  ::ninja::

----------


## Frypolar

> (z'avez que deux boutons sur la souris? ).


Un seul suffit.

----------


## Euklif

Oui mais tu me nique mon effet là... Comment je peux reprendre le même genre de question que ma posé keulz en partant du principe qu'une souris as forcément un bouton?  ::P:

----------


## Frypolar

> Oui mais tu me nique mon effet là... Comment je peux reprendre le même genre de question que ma posé keulz en partant du principe qu'une souris as forcément un bouton?


Ah mais je fais comme toi. Avec ce que j'ai donné : Ctrl + survol des forums, on relâche le clic droit et tous les forums sur lesquels est passée la souris s'ouvrent dans des onglets. Clic droit + clic gauche ou clic droit en faisant un trait vers la gauche et on revient à a page précédente. Je trouve ça plus simple que de scroller systématiquement pour passer des forums où je ne vais jamais.

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

> En cochant &quot;se souvenir de moi&quot;...


Ca marche mais putain ça bug à donf ! Je ne sais pas pourquoi ...

----------


## Maxwell

Découvert par hasard: avec le skin CPC, le bouton "s'identifier" est écrit noir sur gris foncé, pas terrible.

----------


## Oncle_Bob

> Protip: dans Firefox la touche espace descend la page d'un écran.


 Cool, je ne connaissais pas. Merci pour l'astuce.  ::):

----------


## alx

On repère tout de suite les gens qui n'ont pas de chats...

----------


## flochy

Protip : ça marchait déjà sur Netscape Navigator...

----------


## Euklif

> On repère tout de suite les gens qui n'ont pas de chats...


Ou ceux qui ne protège pas leurs claviers de leurs poils passe partout  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Lt Anderson

@ Doc_TB : petite rechute de doublepostite aigüe.

----------


## Lucaxor

Bon, je n'ai pas écumé le post pour voir si ça avait été dit, mais plusieurs threads ne s'ouvrent pas totalement et s'arrêtent de charger sur certaines vidéos.
Ce n'est pas le cas de tous les threads et de toutes les vidéos, mais c'est par exemple systématique sur la vidéo des Rugs dealers sur le thread des vidéos marrantes : tout se charge (trame etc...) mais pas les posts suivant la dite vidéo. Il suffit de recharger la page pour que tout rentre dans l'ordre.

Edit : je n'avais pas vu le fil des rapports de bug, j'y vais derechef...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Je ne sais pas si c'est une conséquence de la màj, mais depuis plusieurs jours le site est loin d'être aussi fluide: 30 secondes pour "valider" un post parfois, pages qui ne chargent pas aussi vite qu'avant, bref c'est un peu à la ramasse je trouve. C'est pas systématique, mais assez souvent pour être remarqué, et même chiant.

----------


## mescalin

+1, plein de "serveur indisponible" depuis quelques jours.

----------


## moimadmax

Sinon j'ai l'impression que l'option qui permet de suivre une discussion automatiquement dès qu'on y participe n'existe plus. Pour quel raison ?
J'ai de la merde dans les yeux, elle est activable sur telle page.Ca a été supprimé car ca consomme trop de cycle CPU et je suis seul a l'utiliser.Ca ne marche plus mais on ne sait même pas pourquoi, et ca fait chier de chercher.Oups, on avait pas vu, on réactive cela dès qu'on s'ennuie.OuiNonSbradaravdjan

----------


## pesos

La réponse est : Obi Wan Kenobi

Sinon ouais, pas mal de coupures ces derniers jours dont une encore pas plus tard qu'il y a 10 min.

----------


## pesos

La réponse est : Obi Wan Kenobi

Sinon ouais, pas mal de coupures ces derniers jours dont une encore pas plus tard qu'il y a 10 min.

----------


## Icebird

C'est effectivement un peu dur en ce moment, forum qui rame, page indisponible, double posts... C'est pas trop la fête :-(

----------


## KiwiX

> L'objectif N°1, c'est d'abord de ne pas tout casser





> Considerez que le forum est down jusque mardi prochain svp.


De quel mardi parlons-nous ?

----------


## M0zArT

Sinon pour l'histoire des sous-forums, pourquoi lorsqu'on ouvre une catégorie, ne pas mettre un lien tout en haut à droite de la page, à côté de "Outils du forum" qui redirigerait vers les sous-forums de la catégorie en question ?
Non parce que moi aussi j'aime aller dans une catégorie pour regarder les threads de la première et en même temps ouvrir plusieurs onglets sur les différents sous-forums de la catégorie en question.

----------


## M0zArT

Sinon pour l'histoire des sous-forums, pourquoi lorsqu'on ouvre une catégorie, ne pas mettre un lien tout en haut à droite de la page, à côté de "Outils du forum" qui redirigerait vers les sous-forums de la catégorie en question ?
Non parce que moi aussi j'aime aller dans une catégorie pour regarder les threads de la première page et en même temps ouvrir plusieurs onglets sur les différents sous-forums de la catégorie en question.

EDIT : Mon post qui met tellement de temps à être envoyé que je suis obligé de quitter le forum et de revenir pour voir que la réponse a été validé et en cadeau bonux un double-post bug de Rom1  ::):

----------


## Rom1

> De quel mardi parlons-nous ? http://kiwix.ki.funpic.de/Forum/smilaycpc/!3.png


Bah le prochain pardi.

---------- Post added at 13h04 ---------- Previous post was at 12h49 ----------

J'ai l'impression que tout les derniers post de topic passent en double.  :tired: 

Test.

EDIT : ou pas...

----------


## Roland Flure

J'ai cru remarquer que le problème du double-post apparait quand la page mouline un moment après l'envoi du message et que l'on re-clique sur "envoyer".
Si au lieu de faire ça on rafraichit la page/sort du thread pour y revenir, on voit que le premier a bien été envoyé même si ce forum de fourbes veut nous faire croire le contraire.

----------


## Euklif

J'ai constaté pareil (et du coup, je fais pas de double post  ::ninja:: ).

----------


## Wobak

Avec Chrome, aucun souci de double post perso.

----------


## Rom1

J'suis sous Chrome aussi et je double post massivement  ::|:

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

J'hésitais à poster ici ou dans "suggestions d'améliorations", je n'ai plus lu le fil depuis un moment j'espère ne pas faire une redite, ca concerne qu'un tout petit détail.

Sous les titres de topic, il y a le nom du créateur et à droite les accès raccourcis à certaines pages, 1 2 3... et la dernière. Ca me plairait bien qu'on ait 1 ou 2 pages avant la dernière, parfois j'ai pas le temps de lire tous les topics que je veux et je rattrape le retard quelques jours plus tard.
Je sais bien qu'on peut cliquer sur la dernière page et choisir en suite, mais en fait l'idée me vient parce que j'ai une connexion toute pourrie depuis plusieurs semaines, et que j'attends entre 30 sec et 1 minute qu'une page s'ouvre.

----------


## moimadmax

Sinon y'a un bouton aller au dernier message non lu et il ressemble a ça.
Il se trouve a gauche du titre du topic

----------


## M0zArT

C'est pas faux.

----------


## Say hello

> J'ai cru remarquer que le problème du double-post apparait quand la page mouline un moment après l'envoi du message et que l'on re-clique sur "envoyer".
> Si au lieu de faire ça on rafraichit la page/sort du thread pour y revenir, on voit que le premier a bien été envoyé même si ce forum de fourbes veut nous faire croire le contraire.



Mais si je reclick pas, parfois je me retrouve quand même avec un double post.
Alors que j'ai donc bien envoyé UNE seule requête de soumission de post, ça en prend 2.  :tired: 

C'est donc ça, cataclysme-> armageddon -> jugement dernier! Y'a un Jésus dans le serveur!
Et il multiplie les posts!

----------


## Jolaventur

C'est quoi ce serveur en mousse?

----------


## Dekans



----------


## Kass Kroute

> C'est quoi ce serveur en mousse?


Je crois qu'il va pas bien en effet.
Maintenant, à la racine du forum, il m'affiche des rubriques où il y _aurait_ des messages que j'ai pas lu.
Mais quand je vais dedans, aucun topic n'est affiché en gras ?!

Et pourtant il y a bien un message que j'ai pas encore lu (vu l'heure du post)  :nawak:

----------


## Wobak

Et après on te sort que "l'archivage c'est un truc de low"  ::siffle::

----------


## Kass Kroute

Lapin compris  ::unsure::

----------


## gros_bidule

Disons que le plus on a de posts, plus la base de données du forum prend de l'ampleur, plus le site devient lent (la base de données prend de plus en plus de temps à traiter les requêtes qu'on lui soumet).
L'archivage, c'est soulager la base en mettant les vieux posts ailleurs. Ca dépend des fofos, la base peut être ailleurs, les posts verrouillés, avoir un index de recherche séparé, etc.
Bref, l'archivage, c'est pour les gens bien qui ne font pas tourner leur fofo sur un datacenter de 200m².

Enfin bon, le cas de CPC doit être différent, on ne passe pas comme ça d'un fofo fluide à un fofo mourant. Il faut autre chose, comme des mises à jour importante  et/ou changement d'archi ou config  ::ninja:: 
En clair : "z'ont tout cassé" !

----------


## Maxwell

Juste pour faire mon casse-couille, je tenais à dire qu'après quelques semaines d'utilisation, cette version de mon forum préféré des internets est beaucoup moins agréable à parcourir que la précédente. Principalement pour tout ce qui est cité sur ces dernières pages.

Ce qui m'empêche pas de suivre les quelques topics qui m’intéressent, mais le potentiel de tomber au hasard sur une discussion intéressante au cours d'une balade sur le forum est considérablement réduit. Et du coup tout le charme des forums CPC en prend un sale coup.

----------


## Maxwell

Juste pour faire mon casse-couille, je tenais à dire qu'après quelques semaines d'utilisation, cette version de mon forum préféré des internets est beaucoup moins agréable à parcourir que la précédente. Principalement pour tout ce qui est cité sur ces dernières pages.

Ce qui m'empêche pas de suivre les quelques topics qui m’intéressent, mais le potentiel de tomber au hasard sur une discussion intéressante au cours d'une balade sur le forum est considérablement réduit. Et du coup tout le charme des forums CPC en prend un sale coup.

----------


## Johnny Ryall

Ouais ça va , on a compris, pas besoin de spammer.  ::ninja::

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je partage l'opinion de Maxwell. Je ne vais plus majoritairement que sur les topics auxquels je suis abonné, mais il est devenu difficile de déambuler tranquillement dans le forum.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> C'est quoi ce serveur en mousse?


Pour tester la future version pour téléphone mobile, DocTB fait tourner le forum sur un téléphone.  ::ninja:: 

C'est clair que ça commence à être problématique ces problèmes de serveurs.
Sans compter les double posts automatiques.

----------


## keulz

> Pour tester la future version pour téléphone mobile, DocTB fait tourner le forum sur un téléphone.


Ca irait mieux s'il avait tapatalk sur son téléphone/serveur, c'est sûr. :cross-topic:


 ::ninja::

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Sinon y'a un bouton aller au dernier message non lu et il ressemble a ça.http://forum.canardpc.com/images/buttons/firstnew.png
> Il se trouve a gauche du titre du topic


Ah ben merci je testerai ca.

----------


## keulz

> Ah ben merci je testerai ca.


Je n'arrive pas à savoir si c'est du sarcasme ou pas...

----------


## Kass Kroute

> Bref, l'archivage, c'est pour les gens bien qui ne font pas tourner leur fofo sur un *datacenter de 200m²*.


J'ai entendu dire que Teraboule avait conçu les plans, listé le matos nécessaire et tout.
Mais quand il a présenté le devis à Casque, ce dernier l'a poursuivi pendant une heure armé d'une longue planche avec un clou au bout...
 ::P: 

Sinon, ce serait bien l'archivage pour certaines rubriques : il y a des topics dans la partie hard/soft qui datent tellement que je doute de leur utilité...

Merci pour les explications gros_bidule  ::wub::

----------


## Caca Président

Est-ce qu'on pourrait faire une Maj de Doc Terraboule ça irait peut-être plus vite ?

Bon ça chie grave quand même le forum marche 3 minutes correctement tous les quart d'heure.

----------


## Nelfe

> Est-ce qu'on pourrait faire une Maj de Doc Terraboule ça irait peut-être plus vite ?
> 
> Bon ça chie grave quand même le forum marche 3 minutes correctement tous les quart d'heure.


Qui a coupé la lum

----------


## Nelfe

> Est-ce qu'on pourrait faire une Maj de Doc Terraboule ça irait peut-être plus vite ?
> 
> Bon ça chie grave quand même le forum marche 3 minutes correctement tous les quart d'heure.


Qui a coupé la lum

----------


## Larry Coche

Putain il y'a de l’écho sur ce forum.....

----------


## olih

Un jour les gens apprendront à supprimer leurs messages surnuméraires  et ça sera déjà mieux  :tired: .

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Je n'arrive pas à savoir si c'est du sarcasme ou pas...


Je ne suis jamais sarcastique.




> Un jour les gens apprendront à supprimer leurs messages surnuméraires  et ça sera déjà mieux .


Amen.

----------


## Rom1

> Un jour les gens apprendront à supprimer leurs messages surnuméraires  et ça sera déjà mieux .


Nan c'est pour laisser des preuves afin que ça soit corrigé plus rapidement...

Genre pour demain  ::ninja::

----------


## Jolaventur

> il y a des topics  qui datent tellement que je doute de leur utilité...


Un peu comme le topic à B0B0.
Ah non lui il sert à rien depuis le début.

----------


## Anton

Skin CPC, y a toujours ni sous-forums à la racine, ni la suppression de tout le doublon d'interface utilisateur pour l'arborescence de bas de page  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Guest

Moi je trouve que tout est parfait et qu'il ne faut rien changer.

----------


## Shapa

> Moi je trouve que tout est parfait et qu'il ne faut rien changer.


Il te manque ton sous titre chouchou?

----------


## kayl257

> Skin CPC, y a toujours ni sous-forums à la racine,


TB avait dit que c'est normal et que ça reviendra pas.

----------


## gros_bidule

Question bête : la mise à jour du fofo apporte t-elle quelque chose ?
On a perdu des choses, mais a t-on gagné en performances ou fonctionnalités ? Ca fait maintenant quelques temps que la mise à jour a été faite, et pfiouuuuu...

----------


## kpouer

Tiens on me signale que mon pseudo apparait avec un + à coté dans la liste des utilisateurs connectés du forum. Moi je le vois pas, et vous, tout le monde le vois ? Quelqu'un sait ce que ça veut dire ? Le forum aurait reconnu ma supériorité tout seul ?

----------


## mescalin

> Tiens on me signale que mon pseudo apparait avec un + à coté dans la liste des utilisateurs connectés du forum. Moi je le vois pas, et vous, tout le monde le vois ? Quelqu'un sait ce que ça veut dire ? Le forum aurait reconnu ma supériorité tout seul ?


Oui.

Tes amis apparaissent avec un + à coté du pseudal sinon.


Autrechose : quand on supprime un message (ce qui doit arriver un post sur deux en ce moment avec les doublons) on se retrouve sur le premier message du thread.

----------


## Anton

> TB avait dit que c'est normal et que ça reviendra pas.


Ouais, mais c'est pas parce que Doc TB dit une connerie qu'il ne peut pas revenir dessus  :tired: 
Quant à virer le bout d'interface utilisateur dans l'arbo, c'est une question de ligne copiée-collée en trop  :tired:

----------


## keulz

> TB avait dit que c'est normal et que ça reviendra pas.


Non, il a dit que c'était voulu, ce qui est franchement différent... Moi je ne trouve pas ça normal.  ::ninja::

----------


## Doc TB

Je n'y arrive plus avec ce serv. On est a 500 qps sur le serveur MySQL avec des tonnes d'autres merdes ultrachargées qui tournent dessus et ce n'est tout simplement plus possible d'optimiser plus. Demain on achete un nouveau serveur pour scinder tout ça.

----------


## Shapa

::lol::  On va pouvoir avoir un accés VIP et la Webcam fluide  ::o:

----------


## olih

> On va pouvoir avoir un accés VIP et la Webcam fluide


Une version HD tu veux dire .

----------


## Goji

*Voilà pourquoi depuis le 17 mai 2001 nous fêtons le Jour du Doublon. A cette date, tout le monde poste en double en souvenir des heures jours mois noirs du forum Canardplus.com.*

----------


## Lt Anderson

Il manque le sous-forum "Divers" dans " Canard café".

----------


## MotteMotte

J'ai envie de mourir.  :Emo:

----------


## Dekans

Le forum a été rétréci en largeur  ::sad:: 
Ça fait perdre plein d'espace à l'écran en plus de rendre les titres des topics moins lisibles.


Et j'ai l'impression que la barre avec les liens vers les menus/tableau de bord a été jartée d'en bas de la page, c'est dommage c'était pratique en bas aussi.

----------


## Maxwell

Qu'est ce qu'il vient de se passer la ? Pourquoi mon forum tient sur un ticket de métro au milieu de mon écran ?

----------


## smokytoks

P'tain ! Même question !  ::O: 

C'est bien la peine de se casser les yeux en 1920 sur du 15" si c'est pour avoir un forum qui s'affiche en 1024... ::P:

----------


## GrOsBiLL45

A prioris c'est pour respecter un peu les standard d'accessibilité..? pour qu'un ancêtre en 1024x768 ait le forum en entier sans resize?

edit : et au passage pour pouvoir foutre de la pub autour..

----------


## Dekans

> A prioris c'est pour respecter un peu les standard d'accessibilité..? pour qu'un ancêtre en 1024x768 ait le forum en entier sans resize?


Super, un affichage netbook même avec un grand écran  ::lol::

----------


## Emile Zoulou

C'est juste le temps de l'habillage Witcher. Désolé mais il faudra vous y faire, ça arrivera de temps en temps.
C'est la contrepartie pour qu'on puisse continuer à proposer les services gratos sur le web (serveurs de jeu, site web, etc.)

----------


## Carpette

Pas de soucis pour le resize, par contre la perte des infos en bas de page telles que:
le fil d'ariannela barre d'outils (avec notamment le lien vers le tableau de bord)

Ça c'est pas cool, les remettre m'apporterait sérénité mentale et bien-être intérieur

----------


## TheToune

Alors ok, l'habillage pub dans le forum c'est compréhensible, dans l'absolu ça me gênerais pas !
Mais sur écran large c'est vraiment pas top top et on se retrouve avec une zone de lecture qui prend seulement 1 tiers de l'écran !

Il n'y a pas moyen de trouver un meilleur compromis sur la taille ? D'autant plus que l'habillage actuel remplis seulement la moitié de chaque colonne à droite et à gauche, le reste c'est le le fond noir !

----------


## AgentDerf

Mais mais...  ::O: 

J'ose même pas allez voir les postes avec des screenshots...
Une bien mauvaise idée... 
Et je rêve ou le guide raccourcis de bas de page a sauté au passage?
C'est quoi l'esprit "Quitte à faire un truc pourri et si on virer un truc utile au passage"?

 ::sad::

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Ce sont des gabarits d'habillage standardisés, je pense qu'à l'avenir on va mettre en place quelque chose de moins contraignant, et différencier plus clairement habillage site / forum.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Pas de soucis pour le resize, par contre la perte des infos en bas de page telles que:
> le fil d'ariannela barre d'outils (avec notamment le lien vers le tableau de bord)
> 
> Ça c'est pas cool, les remettre m'apporterait sérénité mentale et bien-être intérieur


+1

C'est vraiment chiant, beaucoup plus que la pub !

EDIT : cette mise en page forcée est une horreur sur mon N900 ! Ça ne se redimensionne plus automatiquement et c'est très chiant sue les 800x480 de mon N900. Je dois scroller horizontalement.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Je procède à des ajustements, ça va revenir, merci du retour.

----------


## Doniazade

> Pas de soucis pour le resize, par contre la perte des infos en bas de page telles que:
> le fil d'ariannela barre d'outils (avec notamment le lien vers le tableau de bord)
> 
> 
> Ça c'est pas cool, les remettre m'apporterait sérénité mentale et bien-être intérieur


Le fil d'Arianne clairement, la barre d'outils était de trop amha.

Par contre, je note le retour de l’affichage des sous-forums et ça c'est classe  ::lol:: 
Bon à part les "rubriques" du Canard Café et le fait qu'on voit plus rien de toute façon  ::P:

----------


## smokytoks

C'est standardisé années 2000 ?

Parce que là, comme Toune le souligne, ça donne un tiers d'habillage, un tiers de forum et le dernier tiers, ben c'est du noir de chez noir, qui sert à rien...

Personnellement, la pub sur CPC, j'suis plutôt pour, c'est d'ailleurs le seul site (+forum) sur lequel AdBlock est desactivé. Mais là, c'est vraiment trop...

----------


## Roland d'O.

> C'est juste le temps de l'habillage Witcher. Désolé mais il faudra vous y faire, ça arrivera de temps en temps.
> C'est la contrepartie pour qu'on puisse continuer à proposer les services gratos sur le web (serveurs de jeu, site web, etc.)


J'ai aucun souci avec la pub, vu la qualité et les services offerts par le site CPC.

Mais si ça pouvait néanmoins être un chouïa moins envahissant, parce que là, je perds un gros tiers de mon écran... Genre, éventuellement réduire la largeur de l'habillage sur les côtés (j'ai dit "réduire", pas "supprimer").

Parce que, à titre perso, aussi bon soit le matériel/jeu vanté par la pub, si ça envahi un peu trop, j'ai tendance à faire un méga-blocage (esprit de contradiction, tout ça) et à faire exactement le contraire de ce que la pub veut que je fasse (en l'occurence, en l'état, la pub The Witcher 2 ne m'incite absolument pas à l'acheter tellement c'est envahissant chez moi -> la pub m'ennuie donc le jeu va m'ennuier).

Edit : j'avais pas vu la réponse de Zoulou.

----------


## unpierrot

Merci pour le retour des sous-forums en haut de page sur le skin CPC.  ::lol::

----------


## TheToune

> Ce sont des gabarits d'habillage standardisés, je pense qu'à l'avenir on va mettre en place quelque chose de moins contraignant, et différencier plus clairement habillage site / forum.


J'imagine bien ... Mais vous n'avez pas accès à des gabarits plus large ?
Il me semble que les habillages Gamekult laisse plus de place au contenu par exemple !

----------


## Carpette

Nickel, merci pour le retour de tout ça.
Réactif et bien fait, un Zoulou comme on l'aime

----------


## Scorbut

Bravo les gars, je viens de réactiver Adblock pour CanardPC, ça change rien au redimensionnement mais ça évite d'avoir la peste ET le choléra.

Vous auriez pu vous abstenir de faire la mise à jour, le forum devient de plus en plus naze (pour être poli).

Edit : en passant par la skin X86, finie les bandes noires.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> J'imagine bien ... Mais vous n'avez pas accès à des gabarits plus large ?
> Il me semble que les habillages Gamekult laisse plus de place au contenu par exemple !


Pour cette campagne non. J'ai par contre prévenu la régie pub qu'à l'avenir on aurait deux gabarits bien différenciés forum/site.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Je procède à des ajustements, ça va revenir, merci du retour.


Merci pour le retour de la barre d'outils.
Par contre, c'est obligatoire de fixer la largeur ? Car ça m’empêche de surfer facilement sur mon N900.
Et on ne me parle pas de la skin mobile à qui il manque plein d'outils.  :;):

----------


## smokytoks

Bonne nouvelle, en tout cas, même si ça ne règle pas le soucis pour la campagne actuelle...

D'ailleurs, celle-ci est censée durer combien de temps ? 

Histoire de savoir combien de temps on va avoir à subir cette horreur (j'ai l'impression d'être sur JV.com, en pire)...

----------


## sonic

Coin,

Du neuf chez CPC ! Bon c'est vrai que maintenant la partie forum sur un 24' paraît petite  ::O:  Ceci dit au niveau du format, cela semble à quelque chose prêt être la norme, peut-être est-il possible de redimensionner un poil plus grand...

Sinon, avoir un fond d'écran tout zolie est sympa, par contre lorsque l'on défile vers le bas, celui actuel est tout noir, ça fait un peu "Russe", mais bon, c'est pas facile d'harmoniser, au pire, l'écran pourrait être scindé en 2 et tranché, avec en partie haute la pub et en partie basse un paysage ou autre chose de sympa. Mais cela va aussi dépendre du thème de la pub...

Bref, c'est difficile de faire plaisir à tout le monde et perso de voir que le site évolue c'est déjà très bien  :;):  Après on ne peut donner que des suggestions.

Ah un détail, quand on va dans son profil (voir image ci-dessous), sur mon écran, certaines informations sont quasiment illisibles  ::unsure::  c'est sans doute dû à la couleur choisi, bon c'est sans doute pas le cas pour tout le monde, mais je le signale au cas où. 

] 

Donc, merci à toute l'équipe du site CPC pour le travail accompli et je suis certain qu'avec les feedbacks des Canards, un compromis sera trouvé  :B):

----------


## Euklif

Le retour des sous-forums  ::sad:: 
Va falloir s'y (re)faire...

----------


## Oncle_Bob

Ben moi, je suis content de leur retour, même si je m'étais habitué à la nouvelle version.

Et merci aussi pour le retour du raccourci de bas de page. Il est bien pratique.

 Par contre, c'est vrai que le changement de format de la page du forum fait bizarre, avec les colonnes de pub sur les côtés. A voir à l'usage pour le confort de lecture, mais sur le principe, je comprends tout à fait.. Il faut bien financer le site, comme ça a été dit.

----------


## keulz

> Pour cette campagne non. J'ai par contre prévenu la régie pub qu'à l'avenir on aurait deux gabarits bien différenciés forum/site.


 ::lol::

----------


## Euklif

> Ben moi, je suis content de leur retour, même si je m'étais habitué à la nouvelle version.


Je m'y était tellement habitué que mon premier réflexe a été de voir si je pouvais pas y supprimer en option. Pour les rares qui se poseraient la question, pas besoin de chercher, y a pas ^^

----------


## helldraco

Comme déjà dit le rétrécissement fait carrément chier, mais le truc vraiment pas marrant c'est que opera plante comme un cochon à cause du plugin shockwave ... et sur une page comme celle là, je vois pas pourquoi ça plante à cause de ça ?!  ::huh::

----------


## keulz

> Comme déjà dit le rétrécissement fait carrément chier, mais le truc vraiment pas marrant c'est que opera plante comme un cochon à cause du plugin shockwave ... et sur une page comme celle là, je vois pas pourquoi ça plante à cause de ça ?!

----------


## moimadmax

> Je n'y arrive plus avec ce serv. On est a 500 qps sur le serveur MySQL avec des tonnes d'autres merdes ultrachargées qui tournent dessus et ce n'est tout simplement plus possible d'optimiser plus. Demain on achete un nouveau serveur pour scinder tout ça.


C'est à cause de la mise a jour du forum et une nouvelle version plus gourmande que le serveur ne tiens plus la charge ? ou c'est qu'il y a de plus en plus de visiteur ?

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Comme déjà dit le rétrécissement fait carrément chier, mais le truc vraiment pas marrant c'est que opera plante comme un cochon à cause du plugin shockwave ... et sur une page comme celle là, je vois pas pourquoi ça plante à cause de ça ?!


Je n'ai pas ce problème avec mon Opera 11.10.

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

C'est quoi cette merde de présentation avec de la pub sur les côtés ? O²

----------


## Yshuya

Merci de lire les dernières pages avant de râler.

----------


## Alab

J'espère que cette dimension de forum disparaitra rapidement...   ::|: 
Par contre une question, comme les sous forums en haut de page plaisent plus ou moins selon les gens (perso je supporte pas mais bon...), serait-il envisageable, ou même tout simplement possible techniquement, d'en faire une option du compte pour les afficher ou non ??

----------


## helldraco

> Je n'ai pas ce problème avec mon Opera 11.10.


Pile quand j'allai dire que ça ré-fonctionnait sans souci, vlan, ça se remet à planter à foison.  :^_^:

----------


## Groomy

Je sais ca déjà été dit 25 fois, temporaire toussa mais là euh... la largeur du forum réduite c'est bien le genre de truc à bannir.

----------


## Caca Président

+1 enlarge your forum !!!

----------


## KiwiX

> Merci de lire les dernières pages avant de râler.


 Lu.

Mais ça fait toujours chier. Bizarre, non ? C'est encore plus ridicule sur un écran wide, en fait.

----------


## Arseur

Ah et sinon, leur pub Witcheure qu'a tout niqué le forum, bah elle dirige vers un 404.

----------


## moimadmax

> Comme déjà dit le rétrécissement fait carrément chier, mais le truc vraiment pas marrant c'est que opera plante comme un cochon à cause du plugin shockwave ... et sur une page comme celle là, je vois pas pourquoi ça plante à cause de ça ?!


Pareil, c'est un peu chiant. Mais bon F12 désactiver les plug-ins et on en parle plus. J'ai d'ailleurs constaté que le forum marche très bien avec le JS désactivé. Car je suis un bourrin j'ai tout désactivé.

Sinon je suis quand même effaré quand je vois les critiques saignantes que font les gens sur un *service* qu'ils ne paient pas, donc totalement *Gratuit*. Par exemple Scorbut. Il faut quand même penser que derrière chaque modifs, il y a une personne qui a travaillé sur cette modif. Et chaque travail mérite d'être respecté. D'autant plus pour un service *gratuit*. 

Après pointer du doigt un dysfonctionnement, si c'est fait avec respect c'est pas gênant, voir normal. Sans trop me tromper, je pense que gérer un domaine (site, forum, serveur de jeu, serveur voip ...) tels que CPC demande bcp de travail et de moyen financier. Et ca mérite d'être un peu gentil lors des remarques.

----------


## Tiri

> Lu.
> 
> Mais ça fait toujours chier. Bizarre, non ? C'est encore plus ridicule sur un écran wide, en fait.


Gros gros +1.
Sur un 16/10, la moitié de la largeur de l'écran est inutilisée.

----------


## Froyok

En tout cas si vous tenez à votre largeur ( ::ninja:: ) le skin x86 ne subit pas la pub.
Pour ma part la pub sur CPC m'a jamais gêné, adblock est désactivé par défaut, il l'est encore d'ailleurs. Mais nuire à la lisibilité comme cela c'est pénible.

Les posts de clear-strelok deviennent 3 fois plus long !  :Emo: 


'Fin bref, je fais partie de ceux qui n'apprécie pas.
Mais seulement sur la partie forum.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Pile quand j'allai dire que ça ré-fonctionnait sans souci, vlan, ça se remet à planter à foison.


Là ça rame un peu.

----------


## elkoo

'tain Teraboule t'a c'est quoi cette arnaque, la skin X86 est lisible !

----------


## Guest

> Lu.
> 
> Mais ça fait toujours chier. Bizarre, non ? C'est encore plus ridicule sur un écran wide, en fait.


Il existe une solution !

----------


## KiwiX

> Il existe une solution !


 GM, je l'utilise avec HFR, on va faire la même pour CPC. 

Ce skin  :Bave:  Merci, gros.

----------


## Rom1

Sympa le script GM, mais un poil rose sur les bords  :tired:

----------


## Taï Lolo

Sinon, tu peux utiliser l'extension Stylish avec une règle du type :



```
@namespace url(http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml);

@-moz-document domain("forum.canardpc.com") {
body {
  width: 100% !important;
}
}
```

----------


## MrBeaner

Ou alors zoomer. Mais c'est vrai que la définition en prend un coup.

----------


## Anton

Faut _vraiment_ corriger les problèmes de CSS. Et revirer de nouveau les infos qui sont revenues (date, posts...).

----------


## Jolaventur

> C'est juste le temps de l'habillage Witcher. Désolé mais il faudra vous y faire, ça arrivera de temps en temps.


Tu peux pâs redimensionner le truc?

----------


## gros_bidule

> Tu *veux* pâs redimensionner le truc?


fixed  :;): 

C'est peut être pour faire un gros doigt à ceux qui bloquent les pubs ? Là on doit faire un effort supplémentaire pour ne pas avoir droit à ces fichues pubs.
Business is business hein, et apparemment il _faudra s'y faire_.
Mais n'ayez crainte car la résistance s'organise, et le haut patronat canardesque n'y pourra rien. Firefox a déjà trouvé l'arme ultime (via extension), Opera est facile à adapter (CSS utilisateur); reste encore quelques camarades à armer et ce sera bon.
Personne n'est parfait, CPC ne dérogeant pas à cette règle.

----------


## Mephisto

Ouais enfin je vais pas reprocher à un magazine que j'aime lire d'essayer de financer que sais-je avec de la pub. Surtout que c'est surement pas pour remplir la piscine de Boulon de Coca Zero ou acheter des Massey Ferguson plaqué or...  ::(:

----------


## Jolaventur

> fixed 
> 
> C'est peut être pour faire un gros doigt à ceux qui bloquent les pubs ? Là on doit faire un effort supplémentaire pour ne pas avoir droit à ces fichues pubs.
> Business is business hein, et apparemment il _faudra s'y faire_.
> Mais n'ayez crainte car la résistance s'organise, et le haut patronat canardesque n'y pourra rien. Firefox a déjà trouvé l'arme ultime (via extension), Opera est facile à adapter (CSS utilisateur); reste encore quelques camarades à armer et ce sera bon.
> Personne n'est parfait, CPC ne dérogeant pas à cette règle.


Je te parle d'une pub en flash mais de cette skin immonde.

----------


## gros_bidule

Vi, la pub flash ça fait X temps que les bloqueurs de pub la font déguerpir, mais le bandeaux latéraux c'est aussi une forme de pub; pas cliquable mais c'est de la promo.
Skin rendue imbuvable à cause de cet aspect.
C'est ça que je trouve triste : CPC préfère nous casser les attributs en imposant des bandeaux immondes plutôt que d'accepter le fait que tout le monde se fiche et bloque les pubs. Exactement comme un développeur qui s'acharne à utiliser le triple combo genre Steam + GFWL + Securom : lourd pour l'utilisateur et ça ne sert à rien  ::):

----------


## KiwiX

> Sinon, tu peux utiliser l'extension Stylish avec une règle du type :
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> @namespace url(http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml);
> 
> @-moz-document domain("forum.canardpc.com") {
> body {
> ...


Génial.

Merci pour l'astuce, c'est niquel !

----------


## gros_bidule

Pour Opera : créer un fichier (si nécessaire) "user.css" dans "C:\Program Files (x86)\Opera\styles\" et mettre à peu près le même contenu : "body { width: 100% !important; }".

----------


## Tiri

> Vi, la pub flash ça fait X temps que les bloqueurs de pub la font déguerpir, mais le bandeaux latéraux c'est aussi une forme de pub; pas cliquable mais c'est de la promo.
> Skin rendue imbuvable à cause de cet aspect.
> C'est ça que je trouve triste : CPC préfère nous casser les attributs en imposant des bandeaux immondes plutôt que d'accepter le fait que tout le monde se fiche et bloque les pubs. Exactement comme un développeur qui s'acharne à utiliser le triple combo genre Steam + GFWL + Securom : lourd pour l'utilisateur et ça ne sert à rien


C'est vrai que c'est vraiment dégueulasse d'essayer de faire tourner le forum avec un type de pub utilisé pour la première fois et, de l'aveu de la rédac, dont la configuration va être changée car mal fichue telle quelle...  :tired: 

La pub m'emmerde car ça me donne des problèmes de visibilité (une sorte de flou)  mais après je m'en fiche si, comme le dit Mephisto, l'argent récupéré est utilisé pour faire tourner la machine et non pas pour s'acheter une nouvelle Porsche avec une peinture CPC

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Vi, la pub flash ça fait X temps que les bloqueurs de pub la font déguerpir, mais le bandeaux latéraux c'est aussi une forme de pub; pas cliquable mais c'est de la promo.
> Skin rendue imbuvable à cause de cet aspect.
> C'est ça que je trouve triste : CPC préfère nous casser les attributs en imposant des bandeaux immondes plutôt que d'accepter le fait que tout le monde se fiche et bloque les pubs. Exactement comme un développeur qui s'acharne à utiliser le triple combo genre Steam + GFWL + Securom : lourd pour l'utilisateur et ça ne sert à rien


Bravo gros machin, t'as réussi à me foutre en rogne dès le matin racontant des conneries aussi grosses que toi.
Sérieusement ouvre tes putains d'yeux: Rien ne t'est dû ici, tout ce qui est mis à disponibilité des utilisateurs l'est fait gracieusement.Le site web et ses services (tof, serveurs de jeux, forums, etc.) ne font que couter de l'argent à Canard PC. Le seul moyen de diminuer les dépenses du canard à ce niveau, c'est la pub. 

Sinon, ce qu'on fait, c'est que tu verses un abonnement mensuel, et là, promis je te fais une skin aux petits oignons, sans pubs, sans habillage. Ah bah non je suis con, tu refuseras, puisque tu fais partie de cette génération "Internet c'est gratuit et en plus mon nombril c'est le centre du monde, donc y'a intérêt à ce que tout soit fait en fonction de ma petite personne".
Toi qui bosse dans l'informatique, tu connais surement le cout que représente une structure comme le serveur web, l'hébergement d'images, les serveurs de jeux.

Contrairement à ce que tu peux raconter, tout le monde ne se fout pas des pubs. Une bonne partie des canards, par soutient au mag et par respect pour les choses qu'on a mis en place pour la communauté, ont foutu le site dans la whitelist de leur bloqueur de pub. Parce que ça te parait peut-être impensable, mais y'a des gens qui ont pigé qu'ici rien ne leur est dû, et que pouvoir papoter, jouer avec des gens cool dans de bonnes conditions c'est suffisamment rare pour permettre un petit effort.

Et quand tu fais la comparaison avec les éditeurs de jeux, laisse moi rire, parce que t'es complètement à coté de la plaque. Tu t'es perdu dans ton manifeste du petit internaute rebelle et t'es à la mauvaise page, les deux n'ont rien à voir.
Dans le premier cas, tu payes un produit, souvent aux prix fort, et on te fourre dedans des restrictions qui t'empêchent d'en profiter vraiment. Dans le second cas, tu profites de services gratuits, et au moment où on te demande en retour d'accepter le fait qu'on trouve un moyen de pas se ruiner à te l'offrir, tu hurles au scandale et au vol.

Enfin, pour revenir au cas de l'habillage du forum, tu vas vite comprendre que c'est quelque chose qu'on est obligé de mettre en place. Pour que la régie pub vende des campagnes à des annonceurs, il faut leur promettre une visibilité. Et si tu offres de la visibilité sur le forum, tu la multiplies au moins par 5. Après, j'ai pas dit que c'était pas contraignant. La pub, par définition, c'est casse couille car c'est un truc que t'as pas envie de voir et qu'on te demande de regarder.
C'est aussi pour ça que j'ai annoncé plus haut que des efforts seraient fait pour les prochains habillage pour les rendre moins indigestes.

----------


## O.Boulon

J'appuie entièrement Zoulou.
En ce moment, ça couine parce que le forum rame...
Ben là, la pub witcher nous permet de payer un nouveau serveur sans aller charger inutilement les comptes du magazine.
C'est chiant mais au final ça s'équilibre pour le bien de tout le monde.

----------


## DrGurdil

Le seul truc chiant de la pub actuelle du forum c'est le crash systématique d'Opera à cause du plugin shockwave qui plante, du coup faut désactiver les plugins

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Le seul truc chiant de la pub actuelle du forum c'est le crash systématique d'Opera à cause du plugin shockwave qui plante, du coup faut désactiver les plugins


Malheureusement ça vient des bannières pubs crées et hébergées par namco. Je vais remonter l'info au cas où.

----------


## Arseur

Tout à fait d'accord, on dit "merci messieurs" et on profite, 30% de largeur d'écran c'est mieux que zéro  :Emo: 
Mais tout de même, ça dure combien de temps une campagne comme ça ?

----------


## Kass Kroute

@Zoulou : tu oublies que quand j'achète un jeu, je n'ai en rien collaboré.
Si le forum est aussi agréable, ce n'est pas uniquement du aux services qu'il propose.
Un forum où il n'y a rien à lire peut en proposer autant qu'il veut, ça ne marchera pas.
Qui crée le contenu du forum  ::blink:: 
Je participe régulièrement et ça passe de travers cette histoire ! 

Et dire :



> Enfin, pour revenir au cas de l'habillage du forum, tu vas vite comprendre que c'est quelque chose qu'on est obligé de mettre en place.


L'abonnement mensuel n'a pas été retenu (pourquoi ?) et vous ne voulez pas gréver le budget magazine (ça, j'approuve).

Mais il reste le don par Paypal, non ?
Le blog de Paul Jorion encaisse deux mille euros par mois avec ce système et question "services proposés", c'est pourtant la misère comparé à CPC ...

----------


## Roland Flure

J'utilise Mumble, les serveurs de jeux, le forum, tof.canardpc, cpc.cx. Merci donc.
La pub ? Ouais on s'en fout en fait.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> @Zoulou : tu oublies que quand j'achète un jeu, je n'ai en rien collaboré.
> Si le forum est aussi agréable, ce n'est pas uniquement du aux services qu'il propose.
> Un forum où il n'y a rien à lire peut en proposer autant qu'il veut, ça ne marchera pas.
> Qui crée le contenu du forum 
> Je participe régulièrement et ça passe de travers cette histoire !


Dans mon énervement j'arrive pas à piger si c'est du second degré. J'aimerai bien, mais je crois que ce n'est pas le cas...
Là, malheureusement, on est purement dans des considération financières.
Site web et service = Coût élevés.
Coût élevés - revenus pub = Coût un peu moins élevés.

L'abonnement mensuel n'a pas été retenu parce que, selon l'enquête lecteur qu'on mène tous les ans, très peu de personnes sont enchantées à l'idée de ce genre de pratiques. Honnêtement moi non plus, parce qu'on a rien à proposer qui justifie de vous faire raquer. Simplement enlever les pubs ? C'est un peu court jeune homme. Il faudrait du contenu supplémentaire et personnalisé, et ça, on a pas l'équipe pour.

Après, on demande pas aux gens de se prosterner, de nous idolâtrer, d’immoler des Moiss-Batt New Holland en guise de remerciements. Par contre, qu'on nous traite pas de voleurs quand on cherche à dépenser moins pour les services qu'on propose gratos, ça serait plutôt pas mal.

----------


## Dekans

Dommage, un abonnement premium pour ne pas avoir de pub ça me plairait bien.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> J'appuie entièrement Zoulou.
> En ce moment, ça couine parce que le forum rame...
> Ben là, la pub witcher nous permet de payer un nouveau serveur sans aller charger inutilement les comptes du magazine.
> C'est chiant mais au final ça s'équilibre pour le bien de tout le monde.


Une pub Deus Ex HR ce serait classe.

----------


## O.Boulon

> @Zoulou : tu oublies que quand j'achète un jeu, je n'ai en rien collaboré.
> Si le forum est aussi agréable, ce n'est pas uniquement du aux services qu'il propose.
> Un forum où il n'y a rien à lire peut en proposer autant qu'il veut, ça ne marchera pas.
> Qui crée le contenu du forum 
> Je participe régulièrement et ça passe de travers cette histoire ! 
> 
> ..


Si ce n'est pas du second degré : qua.d tu as acheté un jeu, t'as payé pour un bien... Jusqu'à preuve du contraire, tu n'as jamais rien payé pour ce forum. Et on ne t'a jamais rien demandé.
Si on veut vraiment flinguer ton raisonnement, on peut aussi ajouter que plus le fotum attire de monde, plus il exige de ressources, plus il nous coûte cher. Par conséquent, on aurait tout intérêt à, le saborder.

----------


## Frypolar

> Dommage, un abonnement premium pour ne pas avoir de pub ça me plairait bien.


Ça gêne tant que ça la pub ? À part les habillages qui réduisent le site à la taille d'un timbre poste ou qui ouvrent une nouvelle fenêtre au moindre clic malencontreux je ne m'en aperçois pas. Chez moi AdBlock est désactivé pour CPC mais je ne vois pas les pubs. Rien ne nous saute à la figure, ça ne décale pas la mise en page, aucun son n'est joué force 10 sans raison. Je trouve facile d'en faire abstraction. Surtout que quand tu rafraîchis une page tu te retrouves au même endroit et c'est rarement en haut de page avec pub apparente. Mais je suis peut-être une exception.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Et, je le répète, à l'avenir les habillages ne fixeront pas la taille du forum. On s'est creusé la tête pour trouver comment faire un habillage pas trop contraignant, je pense qu'on tient un truc assez efficace.

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

> Et, je le répète, à l'avenir les habillages ne fixeront pas la taille du forum. On s'est creusé la tête pour trouver comment faire un habillage pas trop contraignant, je pense qu'on tient un truc assez efficace.


Ah ouais cool. Non parce-que la pub moi je m'en fou mais avoir un forum aussi petit sur un 16/9, j'ai l'impression de revenir 10 ans en arrière.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

En fait, le nouveau habillage fera clignoter au centre de l'écran toutes les 30 sec une iframe avec la pub dedans.  :Cigare:

----------


## TheOnlyPA

Ca a peut -être déjà été demandé, mais vous pourriez peut être faire un estimatif grosso modo de ce que ça coûte un ou plusieurs serveurs, avec maintenance et temps passé dessus sur une année (sans compter la drogue et les péripatétiputes, ça ça passe dans les frais généraux bien sûr)

----------


## Ragondin

Limite, je trouve l'habillage du site avec The Witcher bien mieux que le bandeau en haut de forum que l'on sent intégrer par la force et qui ruine le haut de la page.
Une fois que Zoulou aura fait ses gammes avec ce galop d'essai, le forum conservera sa forme initiale et tout le monde sera ravie. Laissons un peu de temps pour que tout se mette en place au lieu de râler pour un rien. Tout n'est pas gratuit dans la vie et beaucoup semblent l'oublier.... (Oui je vois déjà les gens dire, osef, on ne se sert pas des serveurs et de mumble, bla bla bla...)

Sinon, y a la skin mobile... Y a pas de pub  ::P:

----------


## Mephisto

> En fait, le nouveau habillage fera clignoter au centre de l'écran toutes les 30 sec une iframe avec la pub dedans.



_You might as well go buy some cigarettes too, because I like to have a smoke after I get good and fucked!_

----------


## gros_bidule

Zoulou, j'aurais apprécié que tu répondes autrement qu'en me prenant pour un demeuré, ainsi que tu corriges ton explication un peu plus tôt.
Ce sur quoi je pestais (oui je sais il faut allumer son cerveau, c'est dur en période de canicule), c'était sur le fait que les bandeaux latéraux faisaient partie intégrante de la campagne de pub, et que ça "serait comme ça, point" (dixit : "_Désolé mais il faudra vous y faire, ça arrivera de temps en temps._").

Pour répondre à la question du "c'est gratuit donc CPC fait comme il veut, ça n'a rien à voir avec le mag", voici le fond de ma pensée :
si je suis abonné au mag, c'est :
- d'abord parce que j'aime bien le lire, logique
- j'aime bien les serveurs de jeu CPC (TF2 en particulier)
- le forum est sympa
Ce n'est PAS parce que je ne paie que pour le mag que je suis prêt à tout accepter concernant le reste. Tenez-le vous pour dit : un fofo pourri et c'est un abonné qui se barre.
Tout le monde ne pense pas comme moi, heureusement, mais n'allez pas non plus penser que forum et mag ne sont pas liés. Et comme l'a fait remarquer un canard, le contenu du fofo (et maintenant une partie des news), c'est NOUS qui le faisons, pas vous.

Merci d'éviter de vous emporter comme ça car ça devient ridicule, on dirait des gosses. On a déjà eu droit à Boulon*, maintenant c'est Zoulou  ::|: 

* J'avais eu le malheur de demander (le contexte le permettait), si c'était possible, d'avoir quelques chiffres sur les ventes du mag. J'ai eu droit à une réponse hyper agressive de ouate-mille lignes. Je me souviens très bien du "et la taille de ma bite, tu la veux ?!". Le long post n'était pas du second degré hein, mais bien un ramassis d'insultes et de mépris. Bravo.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Mais comment tu veux que je le prenne ? Tu arrives avec tes gros sabots en expliquant à tout le monde que CPC te casse les couilles en affichant de la pub que tu peux pas bloquer complètement, qu'on vaut pas mieux que les dev qui plombent leur titres de sécurités contraignantes, et "pia pia pia tas d’escrocs, heureusement avec mes potes anars on va vous mettre le nez dans votre caca".

Si vraiment le but était de vous faire chier, j'aurai pas fait en sorte que la skin x86 reste clean, et qu'elle reste une alternative à la minorité s'étant aperçu de la parade. Mais, forcément, je vais pas aller le gueuler sur les toits, c'est pas dans notre intérêt. Reste que l'alternative est là.

Pour info, les bandeaux latéraux sont ce qu'on appelle l'habillage, une campagne de pub qui, forcément, rapporte plus qu'un simple Leaderboard. Alors oui, il arrivera que le forum tout comme le site soit aux couleurs d'un jeu pendant quelques jours, et si c'est le prix à payer pour pouvoir fournir à nos lecteurs les moyens de s'entredéchirer sur le forum ou les serveurs, je pense que ça reste un deal assez honnête.

Ce qui me fait péter un câble, c'est de voir que même si on tente de faire en sorte de fournir un max de trucs cools pour la communauté, on se fera toujours tacler un moment où à un autre, par un mec qui répand l'idée que t'es une pourriture intéressée uniquement par le fric, les trucs qui brillent et les voitures en or.

Pour revenir vite fait à l'allusion de ton abonnement et de ce que tu es prêts ou pas à accepter sur le site, autant être clair: Concrètement, tu paies un magazine papier, et si on investit de l'argent des ventes dans un site et des services, t'as aucun mot à dire dessus. T'imagines si ton boss venait de voir pour te donner des leçons sur la bouffe que tu achètes avec sa paie ?
Donc sous entendre que le fait d'être abonné te donne un droit de regard sur le site ça t'enfonce encore plus à mes yeux.

PS: Et je m'emporte si je veux Little John. C'est souvent dans la gueule.

----------


## O.Boulon

Tu te dis pas que si tu récoltes de beaucoup de gens de la rédac des réponses agressives -dont Zoulou qui contrairement à moi est doux comme un agneau et respectueux de tout être vivant mais pas forcément pensant- c'est que tu te prends un peu pour notre patron et que t'essaies de nous dire quoi faire avec notre salaire justement gagné ?

Après, comme je l'ai dit, si tu veux jouer au con : "Ok, le contenu du forum et d'une partie des news, c'est vous qui le faites, mais c'est nous qui payons pour qu'il soit maintenu en ligne et lisible par vos amis pour que vous puissiez vous vanter, par conséquent, on vous fait profiter d'un service d'hébergement alors on pourrait vous demander de nous dédommager..."

Donc, tu vois que c'est un débat de cons -et en effet, c'est dramatique que tu l'aies lancé- on aurait donc tous intérêt à clôturer la question et perdre notre temps sur autre chose...

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Moi je clique  :Cigare: 
Sinon c'est une très bonne idée cette petite barre d'outils noire avec outils/sites partenaires CPC. Vous comptez l'intégrer dans la partie forum?

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Moi je clique 
> Sinon c'est une très bonne idée cette petite barre d'outils noire avec outils/sites partenaires CPC. Vous comptez l'intégrer dans la partie forum?


Oui.  :Cigare:

----------


## olih

> Moi je clique 
> Sinon c'est une très bonne idée cette petite barre d'outils noire avec outils/sites partenaires CPC. Vous comptez l'intégrer dans la partie forum?


Clair, le petit Bandeau Outils (sur la page du site) serait génial à avoir sous la main directement sur le forum.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> L'abonnement mensuel n'a pas été retenu parce que, selon l'enquête lecteur qu'on mène tous les ans, très peu de personnes sont enchantées à l'idée de ce genre de pratiques. Honnêtement moi non plus, parce qu'on a rien à proposer qui justifie de vous faire raquer. Simplement enlever les pubs ? C'est un peu court jeune homme. Il faudrait du contenu supplémentaire et personnalisé, et ça, on a pas l'équipe pour.


Et si on veut payer tout en gardant les pubs et sans contre-partie autre qu'aider une équipe qu'on aime ?
Car je suis abonné (il faut que je me réabonne d'ailleurs...) et je n'ai pas d'autre moyen de vous rapporter de l'argent hormis m'abonner plusieurs fois. Mais, je n'ai déjà pas le temps de lire entièrement un CPC en 2 semaines...  ::P: 




> En fait, le nouveau habillage fera clignoter au centre de l'écran toutes les 30 sec une iframe avec la pub dedans.


Bact to the 90's !  :Cigare:

----------


## ben_beber

Moi je fais partie de la majorité silencieuse qui se fout des pubs, qui ne clique jamais dessus mais qui clique si jamais on lui demande, et qui se réjouit que ça fasse gagner de l'argent à celui qui les affiche.

Par contre, il est vrai que je leur trouverai beaucoup plus d’intérêt (je les remarque même pas sauf la witcher) si c'était autre que des jeux vidéos, si ça tapait dans le même "univers" mais un peu à côté (genre des coffrets de série TV, des livres), ça me surprendrait un peu. 
Mais vu que c'est la régie de pub qui décide, je suppose que y'a pas trop le choix...

----------


## O.Boulon

> Et si on veut payer tout en gardant les pubs et sans contre-partie autre qu'aider une équipe qu'on aime ?


Oubliez ça, on ne veut pas basculer dans la mendicité.
Si vous filez de la thune, faut qu'il y ait un truc en échange.

----------


## kayl257

> Oubliez ça, on ne veut pas basculer dans la mendicité.
> Si vous filez de la thune, faut qu'il y ait un truc en échange.


Un dessin de Couly? Des vieilles bouteilles de coca zero avec l'ADN de la rédac,...

----------


## Larry Coche

En même temps on vit dans une socièté de consommation,nous sommes sans cesse agressé par de la pub,à chaque coin de rue,à chaque détour de page,à chaque fois qu'on allume sa télé,ou son pc.
Faudrait vivre avec son temps et pas faire les choqués parce que cpc ne déroge pas à la règle...........

Le mag est intéressant et indépendant,le forum est actif et sympa et ce n'est pas la pub qui va foutre ceci en l'air non?Et si c'est le cas je pense que c'est parce que certain n'ont pas grand chose a faire de leur temps....hormis chercher la petite bête la ou il n'y en a pas.

Franchement,le fofo rame assez en ce moment sans le surcharger avec deux putains de page qui ne servent a rien.....parce que je ne pense pas que Zoulou et consort reviendront sur leur façon de faire vire leur petite entreprise.Et c'est trés bien comme ça.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Oubliez ça, on ne veut pas basculer dans la mendicité.
> Si vous filez de la thune, faut qu'il y ait un truc en échange.


Ce n'est pas de la mendicité. Je voudrais vous faire un don (c'est possible de le déduire des impôts ?  ::ninja:: ).




> Un dessin de Couly?


Très bonne idée ! En fait, je prend tout produit dérivé. J'ai d'ailleurs le tapis de souris du boulot qui fait la gueule. Il est tout lisse par endroits.




> Des vieilles bouteilles de coca zero avec l'ADN de la rédac,...


Tu cherches a brouiller les pistes dans un affaire criminel te concernant ?  :tired:

----------


## Dekans

> Oubliez ça, on ne veut pas basculer dans la mendicité.
> Si vous filez de la thune, faut qu'il y ait un truc en échange.


0 pub en échange ça me parait honnête.

----------


## moimadmax

Sans tomber dans la mendicité, et y'a quelques chose en retour, les services (serveur jeux et voip, forum, site ...). 
Un truc a la wikipedia, avec un objectif a atteindre.
Y'a plus de 8000 membres actifs, si la moitié fait un don de 1 € ca fait déjà 4000 €. Ce qui permet déjà de financer presque 28 parts de serveur chez Gandi. 
En fait le plus génant c'est pas de donner un €, c'est de devoir mettre son n° de carte bleu dans paypal pour un €. Tout travail mérite salaire, le travail fait par l'equipe cpc me plait, ca me dérange pas de faire un don. Surtout que l'euro on les mets dans des conneries carrement plus inutiles.
Du coup relancer la boutique avec des Goodies (tapis de souris, mugs, magnet, tShirt ... ) qui aiderai a financer le site. Avec le talent de Couly ca devrait le faire. Avec un système à www.lafraise.com afin de cibler les envies (et pas editer des objets qui restent dans les cartons).
Ou alors comme sur m6, envoyer cpc au 3663 (cout du sms 0,54€) pour avoir une chance de gagner une clef portal2  :B):

----------


## O.Boulon

Le problème des goodies, c'est qu'à moins de les proposer à des prix prohibitifs, ils ne financent que les goodies.

----------


## Vedder

Et pourquoi pas un abonnement de soutien avec la somme qu'on veut sur le chèque ? Avec en échange la carte officielle d'adhésion au CPC ! ( ça ferait bien à côté de ma carte du club dorothée  ::ninja::  )

D'ailleurs, si je m'abonne au lieu d'aller chez le buraliste 2 fois par mois, je vous fais gagner ou perdre de l'argent ?

----------


## Euklif

> En même temps on vit dans une socièté de consommation,nous sommes sans cesse agressé par de la pub,à chaque coin de rue,à chaque détour de page,à chaque fois qu'on allume sa télé,ou son pc.
> Faudrait vivre avec son temps et pas faire les choqués parce que cpc ne déroge pas à la règle...........


Ben a titre perso, même si je dis rien parce que j'ai rien a dire d'autre à proposer de constructif qu'un ressentit perso, je serais prêt à payer un peu pour ne pas me bouffer de la pub. Comme tu le dis, on en bouffe PARTOUT, tout le temps. J'aimerais bien qu'on me lâche quand je veux profiter de mes loisirs tranquille.
CPC est actuellement le seul site que j'autorise sur liste blanche et c'est uniquement grâce à leur transparence/communication. Et le fait qu'ils mettent pas de trucs trop casse bonbon (même si la re-dimension du fofo m'as fait tiqué et que j'attends donc de voir la solution trouvé). Mais si on me le demande, j'affirme que la simple absence de pub me suffirait pour accepter de mettre la main à la poche. Je l'ai longtemps fait pour GK par exemple... Et si j'ai arrêté, c'est uniquement parce le site/fofo me correspond/satisfait de moins en moins et que j'y passe donc beaucoup moins de temps qu'avant.

----------


## Rom1

> D'ailleurs, si je m'abonne au lieu d'aller chez le buraliste 2 fois par mois, je vous fais gagner ou perdre de l'argent ?


Comme le disais Boulon ou Casque, je sais plus, c'est pas un soucis de perdre ou gagner d'argent les abos, c'est surtout que ça leur permet d'avoir des fonds tout de suite plutot que quelques piecèttes toutes les 2 semaines. Donc l'abo c'est le bien m'voyez  :Cigare:  (pour les gens qui peuvent of course).

----------


## Mephisto

L'interêt pour Canard PC de vendre en kiosque à une bonne partie de son lectorat c'est surtout la visibilité en rayon. On voit le magazine, ça lui fait de la pub, ça fait des nouveaux lecteurs potentiels.

Si on était tous abonnés, CPC aurait des fonds de suite, plus que grâce aux ventes en kiosques, mais le lectorat ne s'étendrait pas.

Edit : Mais moi je suis abonné, j'aime attendre.  :Cigare:

----------


## Epikoienkore

S'il y avait un moyen pour faire un don de temps en temps je l'utiliserais volontiers lorsque ça m'est possible ! 
Pas pour déverser des tombereaux de pognon, même si j'aimerais bien en avoir les moyens, mais comme dit plus haut si chacun se fend d'un ou deux roros, déjà ça fait une petite cagnotte pour mettre en place quelques projets ou éviter d'avoir à en passer par la pub pour payer un nouveau serveur.

Bref, on est bien d'accord, il ne s'agit pas de mendicité mais plutôt de faire en fonction d'un des rares adages qui fait réellement sens : "tout travail mérite salaire".
Et si salaire il ne peut y avoir ça serait bien qu'il y ait au moins de la considération, chose que certains ont tendance à oublier.

Nan mais c'est vrai quoi, la rédac', vous devriez au moins vous agenouiller devant vos lecteurs et forumeurs contributeurs quoi, merde, sans nous vous n'existeriez pas, je ne suis d'ailleurs même pas sûr de l'existence des jeux vidéos s'il n'y avait celle des canards.
Il suffit, baisez-moi les pieds, prosternez-vous rédacteurs gagne-petit, sans mes camarades et moi vous n'auriez ni boulot ni fierté ! 

Mouarf, nan, vraiment, on croit rêver !  ::o:

----------


## Jolaventur

Et le new serveur c'est pour quand parce que là ça rame c'est une horreur.
Surtout avec tous ces nouveaux squatteurs.

----------


## Tiri

Pareil, un petit truc de don, même si ça pour vous ça ressemblerait à de la mendicité, je pense pas que ça dérangerait les canards.
Et puis pas besoin non plus de le signaler avec une grosse enseigne lumineuse. Un petit bouton suffit. 
Au pire, une image de Couly sur le site réservée à ceux qui ont fait une donation peut aller.

----------


## Froyok

Ha bah la il est tout de suite plus agréable ce redimensionnement avec la pub vu qu'il s'adapte à la résolution !  ::): 




Par contre y'a un "tag" qui traine tout en haut...  ::P:

----------


## Emile Zoulou

C'est à cause de ton bloqueur de pub. Il y a un carré 1x1 px transparent qui sert à l'annonceur pour compter les les impressions. La balise alt de l'image est "tag". Du coup, elle s'affiche pas, donc ça affiche "tag".

----------


## Froyok

Ha ok, ça doit être ghostery alors étant donné qu'adblock est désactivé, il est pas encore bien configuré.

----------


## unpierrot

Merci pour le skin avec les sous-forums.  :;): 

edit : bon, ben ça a encore changé, fini le "CPC habillage". Vous avez mis une fonction random dessus ?

----------


## TheToune

Cette intégration est beaucoup mieux ! Bravo ! 
Et merci de nous écouter même quand on fait les chieurs !  :;):

----------


## keulz

> Cette intégration est beaucoup mieux ! Bravo ! 
> Et merci de nous écouter même quand on fait les chieurs !


Non seulement elle était mieux, mais en plus elle était super courte !

----------


## Emile Zoulou

:Cigare:  It'll be back.

----------


## Anton

Vous voulez _vraiment_ pas mettre un paypal ? Là, c'est plus pour vous, c'est pour nous. On met 10€ chacun et à la fin de la semaine, pour la première fois depuis 2 mois, on aura enfin un forum fonctionnel. 

En plus ça va décourager l'invasion via barre de rire  :tired:

----------


## Alab

Honnêtement j'aimerai bien un petit paypal aussi, car même si vous nous avez dit : "prenez un abonnement de plus si vraiment vous voulez nous souteni"r (dixit Boulon me semble-t-il, mais je suis plus certain), bah ça coûte bien plus cher d'un coup que quelques euros par ci par là... Et puis ça rebutera moins de gens prêts à aider un magasine qu'ils apprécient et cela afin de pouvoir profiter de services excellents comme le site et le forum (et le tof et cpc.cx et les serveurs, etc...). 
Et puis certains sont bien près à mettre des euros dans des jeux nases parce que c'est une promo steam, alors imaginez la somme qu'ils débourseront pour aider leur canard préféré ! ^^

Ou sinon vous pouvez mettre en place un système d'allopass pour qu'on se débarrasse de notre crédit en trop à la fin du mois.  ::ninja::

----------


## TheToune

Je trouverai pas ça malin du tout ...

Et après quoi ?
Et bien ils seront constamment emmerdé par untel qui réclamera tel modif, celui là qui en voudra une autre, tel autre qui se considérera inbannisable. Tout ça au prétexte qu'ils auront payés.
Il suffit de voir certaines réaction d’abonnés au magazine sur ce même fils. Ne pas être dépendant des lecteurs et la meilleures garantie pour la qualitée du forum et des serveurs.

Et puis laissez leur au moins le temps de monter le nouveau serveur bon sang ...

----------


## Alab

Oui certes, le soucis c'est toujours qu'il y ait une minorité de personnes qui prenne ça comme prétexte pour se sentir tout puissant. (et après peut ptet même y avoir des problèmes au niveau juridique pour mettre un tel système en place non ?) Enfin bref ça peut quand même mériter réflexion je trouve.

Sinon niveau pub sur le bandeau supérieur du forum c'est vous qui choississez ou pas ? Parce qu'autant les pubs DLGamer, rift, the witcher 2 ça va, mais celles où c'est frappe 3 capitaine alerte ou shoote 5 iphone ou teste ton QI, ça fait franchement nul et pas sérieux. (avis personnel)  ::|:

----------


## keulz

> Sinon niveau pub sur le bandeau supérieur du forum c'est vous qui choississez ou pas ? Parce qu'autant les pubs DLGamer, rift, the witcher 2 ça va, mais celles où c'est frappe 3 capitaine alerte ou shoote 5 iphone ou teste ton QI, ça fait franchement nul et pas sérieux. (avis personnel)


C'est un truc automatique, qui conserve, en gros si j'ai bien compris, les pubs qui fonctionnent, donc ça doit être que beaucoup de canards en ont marre d'android et veulent de l'iOS...
 ::ninja::

----------


## smokytoks

Je relance de un sur l'idée d'un système de don : je paye pour mon CPC toutes les 2 semaines, chez le buraliste parce que je trouve ça plus sympa, que ça me permet de le faire commander CPC lorsqu'il n'est pas en rayon et que je suis trop impatient pour attendre l'arrivée d'un CPC dans ma BaL. Sans compter les déplacements fréquents. Par contre, j'utilise la plupart des outils mis à disposition par CPC (mumble, APC, tof, cpc.cx) et passe beaucoup (trop) de temps sur ce forum. Je ne bloque pas les pubs et je clique dessus régulièrement mais j'aimerais tout de même pouvoir aider à financer tout cela en filant un petit quelque chose à l'occasion...

Et pour l'argument consistant à dire que les gens seront plus exigeants si ils payent, c'est de la connerie : ça existe déjà et il suffira d'apporter exactement le même type de réponse que celles données actuellement aux gens qui se "plaignent" du contenu du mag' papier sous pretexte qu'ils sont abonnés...

Bref, laissez-nous vous donner nos sioux, bon sang !  ::P:

----------


## DrGurdil

Ce que je propose c'est que tu me transmettes les sous et que je m'en serve pour me prendre un abonnement, les sous iront à CPC, t'aura fait un don, CPC aura reçu des sous la forme qu'ils demandent (abo) et et moi j'aurais mon abonnement mois cher  ::lol:: 

Idée qui transpire la classe où tout le monde est content  :Cigare:

----------


## Maxwell

> Bref, laissez-nous vous donner nos sioux, bon sang !


Mouais, je partage la réticence de la rédac sur le don: ça vraiment cheap, voire caritatif. C'est un glorieux magazine payant, un des derniers survivants digne d'être sur les étagères... Recourir à la générosité des ses plus fidèles fans détériorait son image. Alors qu'il y a moyen de faire d'une pierre deux coups: La Boutique. Les abonnements et quelques ventes par partenariat. Minable. Où sont les T-shirt, les tapis de souris, les mugs, les figurines, les photos dédicacés, les culottes sales ? Les Couly personnalisés, les anciens numéros en PDF, les articles "premium" (genre "le jeu vidéo est-il un art ?") disponibles en ligne pour 0,49€ ? Et pourquoi ne pas taper dans le futile: sous-titre perso sur le forum, slot prioritaire sur les serveurs, sous-forums réservés ?

Bref y'a du pognon à faire mais avec une vraie valeur ajoutée. 

Sinon c'est pas pour ça que je venais, mais je comprends pas pourquoi tous les topics inutiles ont été divisés en 2 sous-forums, Canard Café et Tout ou Rien. C'est quoi la différence ? Les deux sont un ramassis de topics sans rapport avec CPC, le jeu vidéo ou même entre eux, je vois pas l’intérêt.

----------


## olih

> Mouais, je partage la réticence de la rédac sur le don: ça vraiment cheap, voire caritatif. C'est un glorieux magazine payant, un des derniers survivants digne d'être sur les étagères... Recourir à la générosité des ses plus fidèles fans détériorait son image. Alors qu'il y a moyen de faire d'une pierre deux coups: La Boutique. Les abonnements et quelques ventes par partenariat. Minable. Où sont les T-shirt, les tapis de souris, les mugs, les figurines, les photos dédicacés, les culottes sales ? Les Couly personnalisés, les anciens numéros en PDF, les articles "premium" (genre "le jeu vidéo est-il un art ?") disponibles en ligne pour 0,49€ ? Et pourquoi ne pas taper dans le futile: sous-titre perso sur le forum, slot prioritaire sur les serveurs, sous-forums réservés ?
> 
> Bref y'a du pognon à faire mais avec une vraie valeur ajoutée. 
> 
> Sinon c'est pas pour ça que je venais, mais je comprends pas pourquoi tous les topics inutiles ont été divisés en 2 sous-forums, Canard Café et Tout ou Rien. C'est quoi la différence ? Les deux sont un ramassis de topics sans rapport avec CPC, le jeu vidéo ou même entre eux, je vois pas l’intérêt.


Les goodies, ça coute plus cher que ça ne rapporte en "petite" quantité.
Autrement si vous voulez aider le mag, offrez des abonnements dans votre famille, à votre médecin...  ::ninja::

----------


## moimadmax

Malheureusement, les personnes qui se prendront pour dieu si ils ont fait un don il y en aura toujours (dernier exemple)

Sinon il faut faire un système de don anonyme. Comme ca comme on est pas sensé savoir qu'il y a eu don. On ne peut rien demander.

----------


## Anton

> Sinon c'est pas pour ça que je venais, mais je comprends pas pourquoi tous les topics inutiles ont été divisés en 2 sous-forums, Canard Café et Tout ou Rien. C'est quoi la différence ? Les deux sont un ramassis de topics sans rapport avec CPC, le jeu vidéo ou même entre eux, je vois pas l’intérêt.


 La même chose avec le sous-forum de Barre de Vie. C'est quoi l'intérêt d'avoir 2 communautés parallèles qui n'ont pas l'air motivées à se mélanger des masses (bon, faut avouer qu'après la manière dont Jolav s'y est épanché, on puisse le comprendre  ::ninja:: ) et qui commencent logiquement à doublonner les sujets déjà existants sur CPC ?

----------


## Juniadkhan

Parce que Barre de Vie c'est un site à part entière et un forum à part entière aussi. Pipomantis a posté aujourd'hui un message expliquant que ce n'était pas qu'un sous-forum et qu'à terme ce ne serait pas les mêmes communautés.
@Maxwell : Je me pose la même question à propos de ces deux sections de forum.

----------


## Frypolar

> Parce que Barre de Vie c'est un site à part entière et un forum à part entière aussi. Pipomantis a posté aujourd'hui un message expliquant que ce n'était pas qu'un sous-forum et qu'à terme ce ne serait pas les mêmes communautés.


Alors pourquoi mettre "leur" forum en plein milieu de CPC s'ils veulent absolument s'en détacher ? Là, l'intégration est vraiment bizarre. Soit le but est d'élargir la communauté CPC, ce que je pensais au début, et alors un simple forum pour le site aurait suffit, le reste étant déjà présent ailleurs. Soit c'est pour faire un truc dans son coin ce qui semble être le cas vu l'atmosphère là-bas et alors je ne vois pas pourquoi le sous-forum a été inséré en plein milieu de celui de CPC. Il y a vraiment un décalage entre la manière dont Barre de vie est arrivé et les attentes des membres. Je m'attendais à ce que Barre de vie s'intègre dans le reste du forum, là on dirait un camp retranché.

----------


## Maxwell

> Les goodies, ça coute plus cher que ça ne rapporte en "petite" quantité.


C'était juste un exemple, mais un dessin dédicacé voire personnalisé de Couly aux enchères, ça peut monter à plusieurs millions voire milliards de dollars. Et ça coûte rien.




> La même chose avec le sous-forum de Barre de Vie. C'est quoi l'intérêt d'avoir 2 communautés parallèles qui n'ont pas l'air motivées à se mélanger des masses (bon, faut avouer qu'après la manière dont Jolav s'y est épanché, on puisse le comprendre ) et qui commencent logiquement à doublonner les sujets déjà existants sur CPC ?


L'intéret me parait tellement inexistant que j'en avais oublié leur existence. A la rigueur je comprends la présence d'un sous-forum dédié au site partenaire (même si je pige pas pourquoi il n'y a pas un topic par article, comme dans le forums Actualité CPC...), mais un sous-forum "Jeux vidéos" alors qu'il y en a déja 4, et un 3ème sous-forum à topicalacon, ça m'échappe. Mais c'est peut-être parce que je découvre Barre de vie via CPC, alors que cette intégration dans le forum sert sans doute à ramener les lecteurs de BdV vers CPC*... Non je sais pas. Et le pire c'est que même feu le sous-forum Civ 5 était plus actif que les 3 réunis.

*: Edit: Non même pas, depuis le site on est dirigé directement vers le sous-forums Barre de Vie. Pour voir les autres il faut remonter à la racine... 
 :tired:  ça touche au mystique la.

----------


## olih

> Alors pourquoi mettre "leur" forum en plein milieu de CPC s'ils veulent absolument s'en détacher ? Là, l'intégration est vraiment bizarre. Soit le but est d'élargir la communauté CPC, ce que je pensais au début, et alors un simple forum pour le site aurait suffit, le reste étant déjà présent ailleurs. Soit c'est pour faire un truc dans son coin ce qui semble être le cas vu l'atmosphère là-bas et alors je ne vois pas pourquoi le sous-forum a été inséré en plein milieu de celui de CPC. Il y a vraiment un décalage entre la manière dont Barre de vie est arrivé et les attentes des membres. Je m'attendais à ce que Barre de vie s'intègre dans le reste du forum, là on dirait un camp retranché.


La même que d'avoir les sous forum officiels en anglais de memtest/cpu-z/etc. ?

----------


## Maxwell

1- ils sont en anglais
2- ils abordent des sujets spécifiques

Ils ont donc un intérêt, une raison d'être qui mérite la dissociation des autres parties du forum.

----------


## Frypolar

> La même que d'avoir les sous forum officiels en anglais de memtest/cpu-z/etc. ?


Ces forums sont là pour le support des logiciels développés par des x86 et ils sont bien à part, plein en plein milieu. C'est plutôt logique. En plus, les utilisateurs de ces forums anglais ne font que passer pour signaler un bug ou demander de l'aide.

----------


## olih

> Ces forums sont là pour le support des logiciels développés par des x86 et ils sont bien à part, plein en plein milieu. C'est plutôt logique. En plus, les utilisateurs de ces forums anglais ne font que passer pour signaler un bug ou demander de l'aide.


Ce sont quand même les forums officiels de ces logiciels.
En fait il suffirait de descendre le sous forum barre de vie apres/juste avant la section english et vous seriez joie et volupté ?

----------


## Roland Flure

> En fait il suffirait de descendre le sous forum barre de vie apres/juste avant la section english et vous seriez joie et volupté ?


J'ai plutôt cru comprendre qu'ils trouvent que le forum Barre de Vie fait doublon avec le forum CPC (contrairement à la partie X86 dont les sujets ne sont pas abordés en dehors de cette section), et je suis assez d'accord avec eux.

----------


## Maxwell

Personnellement, je suis déjà empli de joie, volupté, chaleur et bonheur. J'apporte juste mon point de vue en espérant contribuer à l'amélioration de mon forum préféré.

Je remercie CPC de m'avoir fait découvrir Barre de Vie, c'est un site qui vaut le détour. Si je comprends l’intérêt d'avoir une section du forum dédié au site, je propose juste de l'alimenter automatiquement avec un topic pour chaque article, afin de pouvoir facilement réagir à ces derniers et faire vivre le sous-forum, comme c'est le cas pour l'actualité de CanardPC.com. Par contre, je trouve inutile l'existence de Barre de Vie/Jeux vidéos, alors qu'il existe déja:
Canard PC/Jeux vidéos/Jeux vidéo (discussions générales)Canard PC/Jeux vidéos/Jeux vidéo sur PCCanard PC/Jeux vidéos/Jeux online et réseauxCanard PC/Jeux vidéos/Jeux vidéo sur consoles
Et je t'épargne les sous-sous-forums. Barre de Vie/Jeux vidéos n'apporte rien de plus, aucune valeur ajoutée. Idem pour Barre de Vie/Bar de Vie avec son topic sur les films et celui sur la musique: ces 2 topics existent déja dans Tout ou rien (ou Canard Café, la aussi je me perds).

Bref, je veux juste souligner l'espèce de bordel incompréhensible vers lequel se dirige ce forum, mais je t'assure que ça m'empêche pas de dormir la nuit ou de sourire aux gens.

----------


## Frypolar

> En fait il suffirait de descendre le sous forum barre de vie apres/juste avant la section english et vous seriez joie et volupté ?


Au pire oui mais j'espérais que Barre de Vie s’intégrerait à CPC, au moins pour le forum, en gardant bien sûr une section spéciale propre au site pour tout ce qui est news, rapport de bug et compagnie. C'était la même chose avec x86-secrets et les x86 se sont très bien intégrés au reste du forum. Il y a même des bleus qui sont devenus noirs. Et on retrouve bien une section dédiée. Là on crée une communauté fermée à l'intérieur d'une autre communauté alors que les sujets sont les mêmes.

Edit : ben voilà, pareil que la marque de café du dessus.

----------


## Roland Flure

> Si je comprends l’intérêt d'avoir une section du forum dédié au site, je propose juste de l'alimenter automatiquement avec un topic pour chaque article, afin de pouvoir facilement réagir à ces derniers et faire vivre le sous-forum, comme c'est le cas pour l'actualité de CanardPC.com. Par contre, je trouve inutile l'existence de Barre de Vie/Jeux vidéos[...]


Tout pareil que Maxouflèche.

----------


## keulz

> C'est un glorieux magazine payant, un des derniers survivants digne d'être sur les étagères... Recourir à la générosité des ses plus fidèles fans détériorait son image.


Il y a un moment où faut savoir ce qu'on veut. Soit quand tu te payes ton CPC avec ta thune (gagnée ou volée) et le service du forum n'est absolument pas inclut dedans, dans ce cas ça me paraitrait logique de concevoir deux systèmes de financement avec, pourquoi pas un système de don pour le forum, soit on considère que le service du forum est inclut avec la vente du mag' et là oui, c'est pas le style du mag de faire la manche.
Mais il me semble que la deuxième option ne fasse pas l'unanimité de la rédac'... Et je trouve ce parti-pris plutôt défendable.

----------


## Maxwell

Franchement j'aurais jamais connu le magazine sans le forum (gratuit).

----------


## Eklis

Ah ben idem tiens.

----------


## Maxwell

Je relance sur la division du tout ou rien en tout ou rien + canard café, faudrait qu'on m'explique comment ça fonctionne.

Pourquoi par exemple on va trouver les topics de South Park et Battlestar Galactica dans Tout ou Rien, et ceux de Dr Who et le Trone de Fer dans Canard Café ?

Ca ne suit aucune logique. Comment vous faites pour retrouver un hot topicalacon ? Vous passez par la recherche, vous ouvrez et parcourez ces 2 sous-forums, on vous mémorisez leur emplacement ?

J'ai vraiment du mal à piger pourquoi ces 2 la ne sont pas déja fusionnés.

----------


## Scorbut

Parce que le tri  qui avait commencé à être fait entre les 2 sections n'a jamais été fini...

----------


## Maxwell

Le mieux est l'ennemi du bien.

Et c'était très bien avant...

----------


## Roland Flure

> Ca ne suit aucune logique. Comment vous faites pour retrouver un hot topicalacon ? Vous passez par la recherche, *vous ouvrez et parcourez ces 2 sous-forums*, on vous mémorisez leur emplacement ?


Je fais ça.

Pour revenir à Barre de Vie, je rejoins complètement Maxwell sur l'impression de doublon au niveau du forum et des topics. D'ailleurs il me semble que juste avant la refonte modération/fofo, Boulon évoquait l'idée d'avoir moins de petites communautés vivant en autarcie au sein du forum. Là c'est plutôt le contraire qui se produit du coup, non ?

----------


## Frypolar

> Je relance sur la division du tout ou rien en tout ou rien + canard café, faudrait qu'on m'explique comment ça fonctionne.


L'idée de base c'est que Canard Café abrite les sujets un peu plus sérieux. Pour ce qui est de l'usage je fais comme Roland, j'ouvre les deux comme avant j'ouvrais Tout ou rien et Vu sur le net.




> Là c'est plutôt le contraire qui se produit du coup, non ?


Complètement.

----------


## Anton

> Ca ne suit aucune logique. Comment vous faites pour retrouver un hot topicalacon ? Vous passez par la recherche, vous ouvrez et parcourez ces 2 sous-forums, on vous mémorisez leur emplacement ?


C'est tellement n'importe quoi que j'ai désormais une méthode bien huilée, pour que tout un chacun puisse se la carrer :
check tableau de bordcheck la home une fois T2B épuisé pour un coup d'oeil d'ensemblecheck à la main sur quelques sections à leur racine (genre jeux vidéo PC, Tout et Rien, Canard Café) pour voir un éventuel nouveau sujet.

 :Cigare: 

Si on rajoute le nouveau Barre de Vie là ça complique tout, d'ailleurs je sens que je vais faire de la prospection sur leurs topics musique, jeux vidéo et cinéma, qu'on a les mêmes sur CPC et que c'est quand même mieux de se mêler à la foule que rester dans son coin  :tired: 

D'ailleurs link de Pipomantis expliquant le pourquoi du comment ? Je l'ai pas vu.

----------


## Euklif

Vous avez quoi contre les Amish? Laissez les donc peinard, surtout s'ils veulent à terme leur propre forum et se détacher complétement de cpc (ce qui risque d'être fort peu pratique quand ils se rendront compte qu'il faudra de refaire de zéro a force de trop s'être mélangé pour cause de doublon temporaire).

----------


## Frypolar

> D'ailleurs link de Pipomantis expliquant le pourquoi du comment ? Je l'ai pas vu.


Hop :




> Non parce que Kross crée un topic ciné (et il a bien raison), je vais créer un topic musique, parce qu'il faut pas déconner.
> 
> De plus, ça me permet de vous expliquer à nouveau que le forum de Barre de Vie n'est pas qu'un sous-forum de Canard PC mais bel et bien un forum à part entière consacré à un site à part entière, et qu'il n'y a donc pas de raison que les divers topics croisés fassent doublon, puisqu'à terme ça sera une toute autre communauté.


J'ai du mal à suivre sa logique mais bon.

----------


## kilfou

Pour les topics pas à leur place, remontez l'info ici ou dans suggestions d'amélioration. Ou à un modo quelconque. 

Je vais déplacer ceux pointés par Maxwell.

----------


## Anton

*Frypolar* : Merci  :;):  Le seul topic que j'ai pas regardé, fatalement  :tired: 

*Euklif* : ben je sais pas, ça me fait bizarre. Surtout qu'en plus c'est pas des perdus, ils viennent tous de Gameblog et Nofrag principalement. Ils ont déjà leur forum préféré, quitte à venir dans l'univers (tain ça fait trop impérialiste et success-story  ::o:  ::o: ) CPC autant se mêler à la foule. 

Enfin je sais pas, moi non plus je ne comprends pas l'intérêt de créer une communauté dans la communauté, vraiment pas. 
Mais y a sûrement une bonne raison  :tired:

----------


## Euklif

> Enfin je sais pas, moi non plus je ne comprends pas l'intérêt de créer une communauté dans la communauté, vraiment pas. 
> Mais y a sûrement une bonne raison


Comme je l'ai dis, si c'est temporaire, j'y vois une question de praticité évidente. Si c'est graver dans le marbre, c'est déjà plus discutable. Mais a moins que je me plante, il me semble que ce n'est pas le cas...

----------


## Frypolar

> Comme je l'ai dis, si c'est temporaire, j'y vois une question de praticité évidente. Si c'est graver dans le marbre, c'est déjà plus discutable. Mais a moins que je me plante, il me semble que ce n'est pas le cas...


Même si c'est temporaire je comprends pas trop. Là c'est un peu "Coucou, on se fout en plein milieu du forum, on fait un truc en partenariat avec CPC mais on ne veut surtout pas entendre parler de vous". Je trouve ça un peu bizarre.

----------


## Anton

> Comme je l'ai dis, si c'est temporaire, j'y vois une question de praticité évidente. Si c'est graver dans le marbre, c'est déjà plus discutable. Mais a moins que je me plante, il me semble que ce n'est pas le cas...





> De plus, ça me permet de vous expliquer à nouveau que le forum de Barre de Vie *n'est pas qu'un sous-forum de Canard PC mais bel et bien un forum à part entière* consacré à un site à part entière, et qu'il n'y a donc pas de raison que les divers topics croisés fassent doublon, puisqu'à terme* ça sera une toute autre communauté*.


En gros c'est des SDF, ou un copain squatteur quoi  :tired:

----------


## kilfou

Vous savez que vous pouvez replier les forums qui vous intéressent pas ?

----------


## Anton

On parle pas vraiment de se mettre la tête dans le sable là, notre interrogation circonspecte est un peu plus profonde que ça.

----------


## Euklif

> Même si c'est temporaire je comprends pas trop. Là c'est un peu "Coucou, on se fout en plein milieu du forum, on fait un truc en partenariat avec CPC mais on ne veut surtout pas entendre parler de vous". Je trouve ça un peu bizarre.


Un partenariat, c'est pas un mariage. Je suppose que le but n'est pas de créer une communauté mixte dilué mais bien une communauté barre de vie.
Et quand le copain squatteur aura des thunes pour citer Anton, il les claquera pour un toit. En embarquant ses enfants et animaux.
Fin je le vois comme ça. Rien de dramatique en somme.

----------


## Maxwell

> J'ai du mal à suivre sa logique mais bon.


Apparemment les membres CPC et BDV ne sont pas compatibles, non ? Des connards d'un coté, des gentlemen de l'autre. Je trouve ça dommage.




> Je vais déplacer ceux pointés par Maxwell.


Merci.

----------


## Frypolar

> Apparemment les membres CPC et BDV ne sont pas compatibles, non ? Des connards d'un coté, des gentlemen de l'autre. Je trouve ça dommage.


Je trouve aussi ça dommage. Le public est pas forcément le même puisqu'apparemment ils ne sont pas trop branchés PC mais si tu vas dans le forum "Jeux vidéo sur Consoles" tu trouves la même chose. Ça ne les empêche pas de poster un peu partout sur le forum au lieu de s'isoler.

----------


## Tiri

Bah en même temps, y'a bien un truc que je comprends pas: pourquoi ne pas avoir formé dès le début un nouveau forum barre de vie ?
Parce que la, ça fait plutôt "coucou, venez voir notre site et notre forum qu'il est bien", et  pour après dire "ah mais non c'est pas une communauté de CPC, c'est quelque chose complètement différent".

Et puis c'est pas tellement que les CPC se mélangent pas complètement aux BDV, mais j'ai pas encore vu un seul membre qui s'est inscrit sur le forum à ce moment sur les autres sous forums de CPC.

----------


## O.Boulon

Putain, vous êtes vraiment un tas de lourd.
Si les forums sont séparés, c'est pour ne pas se prendre la tête sur des histoires de modération et de communauté.
En fait, pile pour éviter ce que vous êtes en train de faire.

On a pas forcément le même humour, on a pas forcément les mêmes références et si il y a une fraternité de pensée entre Barre de vie et CPC, on voulait pas en faire des citoyens de seconde zone. Donc, on a des forums distincts.

Dans tous les cas, c'est notre décision, et vous vous éviteriez un paquet d'aigreur d'estomac à vous préoccuper de ce genre de choses.

----------


## Roland Flure

> Dans tous les cas, c'est notre décision, et vous vous éviteriez un paquet d'aigreur d'estomac à vous préoccuper de ce genre de choses.


Bah en fait dans mon cas c'était loin d'aller jusque là. Simplement la façon dont a été faite l'intégration a soulevé quelques interrogations.
Merci pour la réponse.

----------


## O.Boulon

On a intégré ça comme on a pu...
Après, se poser des questions sur le placement de ce sous forum au sein du forum général en y voyant un choix politique ou une déclaration de guerre, faut être bien gravos.

----------


## kilfou

Arrête Boulon, t'es en train de leur mettre la tête dans le sable. Mais ils ne sont pas dupes.  :tired:

----------


## O.Boulon

Ouais, je les manipule, je détourne leur attention du grand complot.

----------


## moimadmax

Surtout qu' un accès a une «autre» communauté sans avoir a se taper une enieme inscription a un forum, c'est quand même que du bonheur.
Je trouve leur point de vu sur la façon de traiter l' info intéressant.

----------


## Olorin

> On a pas forcément le même humour, on a pas forcément les mêmes références et si il y a une fraternité de pensée entre Barre de vie et CPC, *on voulait pas en faire des citoyens de seconde zone*. Donc, on a des forums distincts.


Et pourtant ca donne l'impression exactement contraire. Là on n'a pas des forums séparés, on a une enclave en plein milieu du forum. On passe devant mais on nous dit "circulez, c'est des gens pas comme nous. On les accueilles, on leur fait une petite place, mais surtout on ne se mélange pas." Donc des citoyens de secondes zones, parqués dans leur quartier, qui vivent en autarcie. 

Si leur sous-forum était placé autrement, en dessous des 5 dédiés à CPC, ca se passerait autrement, seuls ceux intéressés scrolleraient jusqu'en bas, les autres oublierait bien vite son existence (comme les forums anglais) mais là on est obligés de passer devant, même replié on continue à le voir.

----------


## Super Menteur

> Si leur sous-forum était placé autrement, en dessous des 5 dédiés à CPC, ca se passerait autrement, seuls ceux intéressés scrolleraient jusqu'en bas, les autres oublierait bien vite son existence (comme les forums anglais) mais là on est obligés de passer devant, même replié on continue à le voir.



Ca doit être absolument atroce, effectivement.  ::O:

----------


## Eklis

C'est pas un peu de la branlette là ? Tout ça pour un sous-forum ? Si ça pose souci à certains c'est facile à ignorer comme l'a dit kilfou, quant aux membres de BDV ben du moment que la place qu'ils ont leur convient, c'est bien le principal, non ?

Paix aux hommes de bonne volonté.

----------


## MrBeaner

Bah, je pense que c'est aussi une préoccupation conjuguée à l'organisation actuellement en chantier du forum. C'est une bonne chose de discuter de ces petits riens, c'est un signe de participations active. On peut trouver ça inutile mais je pense que seuls les responsables autorisés peuvent apporter une réponse définitive, comme l'a fait Omar B.
Après, je l'aurais dit sur un autre ton, mais il paraît que c'est son style.  ::ninja::

----------


## O.Boulon

Très honnêtement, j'aurais été ravi d'employer un autre style...
Malheureusement, le niveau du débat ne méritait qu'un coup sec derrière la tête.

----------


## Scorbut

Rappelez-vous les débuts de Canard PC, le forum était hébergé par Gamekult. Là c'est pareil pour Barre de Vit, leur forum est hébergé par Canard PC. Je vois pas où est le problème.

----------


## Kass Kroute

C'est vrai qu'on pourrait se fendre d'un débat sur "l'identité canardienne" avec comme conclusion surprenante que les EUX, y sont pas comme les NOUS.
Puis enchaîner avec un débat sur la séparation CanardPC/humour parce que j'ai cru remarquer que les EUX n'avaient pas le même sens de la blague que les NOUS.
Ponctuer le tout de remarques comme "est-il judicieux d'accueillir de nouveaux EUX alors que l'on est en pleine crise technique" ou "le forum ne peut pas accueillir toute la misère du web"...

On pourrait.
Ou alors juste leur souhaiter la bienvenue et voir ce qu'on peut faire ensemble ?

Ouais, je vais faire comme ça, c'est moins prise de tête  ::P: 
Toute ressemblance avec l'actualité n'est qu'une coïncidence, bien entendu.

----------


## Nelfe

> Et pourtant ca donne l'impression exactement contraire. Là on n'a pas des forums séparés, on a une enclave en plein milieu du forum. On passe devant mais on nous dit "circulez, c'est des gens pas comme nous. On les accueilles, on leur fait une petite place, mais surtout on ne se mélange pas." Donc des citoyens de secondes zones, parqués dans leur quartier, qui vivent en autarcie. 
> 
> Si leur sous-forum était placé autrement, en dessous des 5 dédiés à CPC, ca se passerait autrement, seuls ceux intéressés scrolleraient jusqu'en bas, les autres oublierait bien vite son existence (comme les forums anglais) mais là on est obligés de passer devant, même replié on continue à le voir.




C'est pas morte, ça fait une ligne à zapper, sans déconner...

----------


## Euklif

Mais c'est que je me fais voler mon discours par Kass Kroute et Scorbut!!
J'espère que vous aussi vous vous ferez traiter de gros lourds bande d'opportuniste  ::ninja:: 



Spoiler Alert! 


Ouais nan, en fait, c'était juste pour dire que le débat semblait clos et qu'il n'y avait pas lieu de le réanimer ^^

----------


## sonic

L'intégration des bandeaux latéraux, c'est juste  :;):  

Félicitations et merci pour le dévouement de l'équipe CPC...

----------


## elkoo

J'ai ralé pesté contre la skin witcher 2 sur le forum, je reviens pour dire que celle-ci est supportable et que j'aime beaucoup quand Zoulou est de mauvais poil.

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

Ah ouais là c'est cool. Bravo monsieur Zoulou.

----------


## smokytoks

Pareil, l'intégration est parfaite comme ça... :;):

----------


## Yshuya

Yep Superbe boulot Zoulou, j'ai pesté contre The Witcher mais là. C'est vraiment pas du tout gênant.

----------


## Oncle_Bob

Juste un mot pour dire que les sous-forums ont redisparus des sections. Et en fait, perso, je trouve que c'est pas plus mal.
Je ne m'en servais plus, en fait, avec le nouveau système.

Et bravo pour l'intégration des bandeaux latéraux aussi.

----------


## Teto

Vous en avez sans doute rien à secouer, mais depuis la lecture des quelques pages précédentes, j'ai placé le site et son forum sur ma white list de mes bloqueurs de pubs.

Il fallait que ce soit dit.

----------


## Epikoienkore

Bravo, *Canard PC le Forum* vient d'inventer le mouvement perpétuel !  :;): 

En effet, sur le topic des *jeux de la 3DS*, ben on m'annonce l'existence d'une quatrième page, donc arrivé en fin de page 3 je clique sur "4" (oui, je sais, ça surprend dit comme ça un peu abruptement) et là, magie, je me retrouve en haut de la page ... 3 !!??!!  ::lol:: 

C'est for, c'est for, c'est formidableuh ! Ouais ouais ouais formidableuh, ouais ouais ouais formidableuh, ouais ouais ouais formidahableuh, c'est for, c'est for, c'est formidableuh ! Ouais ouais ouais ... add lib

----------


## Wobak

Tu dois avoir trop de posts affichés par page.

----------


## Frypolar

> Tu dois avoir trop de posts affichés par page.


C'est quand le seul post de la nouvelle page est le double du dernier post de la page précédente  ::wacko:: . Enfin c'était toujours le cas quand j'ai eu ce bug.

----------


## Wobak

Moi j'avais ce bug parce que j'avais changé le nombre de posts affichés par page pour 40 alors que la valeur max du nouveau forum c'est 30.

----------


## Epikoienkore

> Moi j'avais ce bug parce que j'avais changé le nombre de posts affichés par page pour 40 alors que la valeur max du nouveau forum c'est 30.


Nan nan, je n'ai jamais touché à cette option, je suis bien sur 30 posts de base.

----------


## kpouer

Bon il y a un vrai énorme problème avec le forum qui poste presque toujours en double même si on ne clique qu'une fois, et qui met 1 siècle à supprimer un message. Il serait bon de faire quelque chose afin que le forum ne soit plus pollué par ces doubles posts.

----------


## Kwaio

> Bon il y a un vrai énorme problème avec le forum qui poste presque toujours en double même si on ne clique qu'une fois, et qui met 1 siècle à supprimer un message. Il serait bon de faire quelque chose afin que le forum ne soit plus pollué par ces doubles posts.


Je plussoie, ca deviens vraiment problématique...

----------


## mescalin

> C'est quand le seul post de la nouvelle page est le double du dernier post de la page précédente . Enfin c'était toujours le cas quand j'ai eu ce bug.


Je préciserais que c'est quand ce deuxième post est supprimé par l'utilisateur que ça reviens à la page 1 car celle nouvellement créée est alors vide de tout post.

----------


## young_nana

J'ai un petit bug à signaler moi aussi :
quand on reçoit un message sur son profil, il est noté dans la barre d'état "Notification 1", et quand on va la lire, cette notification disparait. Or depuis la semaine dernière, malgré que j'ai lu cette notification 1 milliard de fois au bas mot, cette notification est toujours signalée par "Notification 1" alors que je n'en ai plus. C'est pas très embêtant, mais je me demandais si ça arrivait à d'autres canards ou si j'étais la seule touchée.  ::|:

----------


## kayl257

J'ai eu pareil, ça disparait comme c'est arrivé.

----------


## johnclaude

Dites, depuis la refonte du forum je ne retrouve plus la liste des membres, elle est encore accessible ou alors elle a été sacrifiée rituellement?

----------


## Lt Anderson

Nouveau festival de double-post chez moi...

----------


## Zouuu

> Dites, depuis la refonte du forum je ne retrouve plus la liste des membres, elle est encore accessible ou alors elle a été sacrifiée rituellement?


Ha, chuis pas le seul. La galère pour trouver quelqu'un  ::|:

----------


## Grosnours

Très jolie la nouvelle organisation verticale des sous-forums dans la racine.  :;): 

EDIT : Ah ben non, tiens, tout est de nouveau horizontal.

----------


## luljlulj

je suis d'accord avec toi ^^

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Quand est-ce que la Database ne part plus en couille ?  :tired:

----------


## keulz

> Quand est-ce que la Database ne part plus en couille ?


Mi-juillet....  ::ninja::

----------

